# General Mandolin Topics > General Mandolin Discussions >  What you listening to?  NOW!!!

## Rick Schmidlin

Tone Poems "Wildwood Flower"

----------


## billkilpatrick

cicadas in the cypress trees.

----------


## Andrew DeMarco

thile and marshall Desvairada... phew.

----------


## Perry

Getz/Gilberto

seems that's all I listen to at my work desk anymore; I put it on low and on repeat; it brings down the stress levels leaps and bounds

----------


## doc holiday

Butch Waller :Coffee:

----------


## JEStanek

The hum of the goldfish tank, in F for full.

Jamie

----------


## catmandu2

Replacements - Hootenanny.

----------


## Larry S Sherman

Dinosaur Jr _"Farm"_



Larry

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

I'm _still_ diggin' on this video from the Women With Mandolins thread earlier today...

----------


## Hillsdale Leroy

"The Steele Drivers"  Interesting!

----------


## Dennis Ladd

Ronnie McCoury's solo CD, "Heartbreak Town." It's been a while since I had this one on and it's hooked me. The song, "Heartbreak Town," I keep playing over and over. RM sings with that McCoury voice but a little deeper here. There are four instrumentals written by Himself, all of them good, all of them very different.

It's a keeper.

----------


## MandolinoNapoletano

Great bouzouki music

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lnNgikHvso8

----------


## bhGreen

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJ0nE1u7cv4

----------


## journeybear

I am in the middle of an hour-long gap between movies at the local art cinema, where I volunteer once or twice a week, and in this boredom I have a song idea running through my mind - sort of a mid-tempo minor key gypsy thing that had appeared about a month ago and has returned, which is a good sign that it's a keeper.  :Mandosmiley: 

Before that I did have the Katzenjammers' "Ain't No Thang" live version goin' on, and when I get home (and have done foolin' 'round with the gypsy melody) I shall return to that. No sound card on this 'puter.  :Frown: 

PS: bh - You have to click on the youtube icon and paste the script into the pop-up field ...

----------


## bhGreen

> Dinosaur Jr _"Farm"_
> 
> 
> 
> Larry


I like the album art.. especially if i think thats what i think it is  :Wink:

----------


## Coy Wylie

I'm listening to Big Island Hornpipe off Bryan Sutton's new soon-to-be-released album. He put up a couple of songs on his fb profile.

----------


## catmandu2

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJ0nE1u7cv4


I _hate_ it when that happens..

----------


## Christopher Standridge

"Sweet Thing" by the Osbornes at the Calton Haney Bluegrass Festival!

----------


## codfish

"Haymaker!" by the Gourds

----------


## Ken Olmstead

Tone Poems II - Please

----------


## bhGreen

Yea i did the youtube link... Idk why we cant just embed. w/e watch my vid! (it gets funny after a min lol)

----------


## catmandu2

No...I mean I hate it when you do some hooch, jump out of the window, run amok, jam with cats, then happily drive off the cliff.  I guess Daryl, John and cats aren't so bad, though...

----------


## jeff mercer

Funny thing, that..

That's what I'm listening to..my cat snoring in front of the gas heater  :Smile: 
Sam does'nt purr when he's sleeping (which is most of the time), he actually snores..

Mandolin content ;
Sam's current favourite "bed" of choice is the computer chair..he sits behind me on the coffee table, patiently waiting for me to leave the room to get a drink etc. & then he's straight on it !
Seeing as my mandolin is usually the closest instrument at hand, I've taken to putting it on the seat if I leave..he won't jump up if my mando is there  :Wink: 

Mandolins...versatile instruments, aren't they ?

----------


## Fiddler3

What Can I Do? by the Gibson Brothers off Ring the Bell....excellent album with Joe Walsh playing some fine mandolin!

----------


## Dan Hoover

harry nilsson singing randy newman,my cat growling at the other one,my dog snoring,ice just cracked in my glass..but later,i'm gonna listen to Katzenjammer again..that is very addicting...thanks guys for bringing it to my attention today..cheers

----------


## Patrick Sylvest

The Fabulous Bagazze Boyz! Check them out on Myspace!

----------


## Sandy Beckler

"Blues fo Vassar" Grisman/Rice (Duets - Tone Poets) :Cool: 

Sandy

----------


## man dough nollij

> Yea i did the youtube link... Idk why we cant just embed. w/e watch my vid! (it gets funny after a min lol)


Ha!

----------


## Jill McAuley

My dogs snoring because it's "post walk, post dinner nap time" and Martin Hayes first album....

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## journeybear

Katzenjammers live video - again - as promised. I can't get over this. I don't know how it was filmed, or recorded. I assume the cameraman is on another boat - must be a rowboat, as it's silent - but he's doing a heckuva job. And the sound is very consistent, considering these are somewhat challenging conditions. But I don't really care - this is an awful lot of fun!

Thanks Larry - good find!

----------


## man dough nollij

> Katzenjammers live video - again - as promised. I can't get over this. I don't know how it was filmed, or recorded. I assume the cameraman is on another boat - must be a rowboat, as it's silent - but he's doing a heckuva job. And the sound is very consistent, considering these are somewhat challenging conditions. But I don't really care - this is an awful lot of fun!
> 
> Thanks Larry - good find!


Yeah, I was wondering the same thing. I didn't see any mics or wires anywhere, but they definitely weren't Millying or Vannillying... :Confused:

----------


## mandomania7923

not bluegrass but I'm working up a mandolin guitar duet for a whole beatles set. So far i have, Let it be, Eleanor Rigby, Norwegian Wood, and Blackbird

----------


## Mike Bunting

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJ0nE1u7cv4


I agree.

----------


## Rick Schmidlin

> Replacements - Hootenanny.


I was the first to get The Replacements booked in L.A. in 1982 and they came over my place for Thanksgiving dinner.

----------


## Tim Heenan

Adam Steffey Jim VanCleve #6 Barn Dance on YouTube............
For the love of GOD..... both Steffey and Van Cleve are phenominal..............

----------


## adgefan

Genticorum

----------


## Dan Johnson

Genticorum is cool! We saw them at Dancing on the Air (Jay and Molly's live radio show broadcast from scenic Central Ave., Albany NY)...


I just came in from listening to Doc Watson, Foundation... Almost thought for a second I should give the guitar a little more time tonight...

----------


## kristallyn

guggenheim grotto
cold truth

----------


## Kirk Albrecht

Chris Thile and Edgar Meyer - the cut is Fence Post in the Front Yard.

Is there anyone else out there who can play that stuff??????  Yikes.

----------


## Bertram Henze

CD "From Shore to Shore" of Norland Wind, the group of German harper Thomas Leufke. Sound sample file here.

Bertram

----------


## kristallyn

hmmm bertam that is nice!

----------


## kristallyn

my son(16) is a fan of this dutch group RAPALJE
and is playing it very very loud right now lol

----------


## pigpen

The Jim Kweskin Jug Band - Ukelele Lady

Man, this is making my Friday start off just fine, though.

----------


## Dfyngravity

Nothin' Fancy- Once Upon A Road

----------


## Bertram Henze

Kris, I saw Rapalje perform one whole day during the roggefest on Ameland last summer. What I found most amazing is their way of cunningly hiding any technical equipment in and under their scruffy attire (e.g. that rose stuck in the fiddler's shirt is really a microphone).
They rock, even though (or maybe just because) their playing style fits their name.

Bertram

----------


## mandocrucian

Yesterday
Flook - _Haven_

Two days ago:
Jethro Tull - *Bursting Out*

and, whenever it arrives in the mail:
Jonas Simonson - _Crane Dance_ (solo CD by the flute/bass clarinet player of great Swedish groups such as Groupa, Bask, Den Fule)

----------


## Chris Keth

Right now I'm listening to a pandora station that started with The Decemberists

----------


## kristallyn

> Kris, I saw Rapalje perform one whole day during the roggefest on Ameland last summer. What I found most amazing is their way of cunningly hiding any technical equipment in and under their scruffy attire (e.g. that rose stuck in the fiddler's shirt is really a microphone).
> They rock, even though (or maybe just because) their playing style fits their name.
> 
> Bertram


they are rough aren t they that s what my son likes about them.

----------


## Hans

The ringing in my ears...

----------


## Jack Roberts

The ticking of the clocks on my laboratory wall with my right ear and the permanent ringing in my left.

----------


## Eric F.

Albert King live with SRV.

----------


## floyd floar

Ella Fitzgerald Sings The Gershwin Songbook

----------


## Gerry Cassidy

Loggins & Messina - "Best of Friends"

Jim Messina is a great mandolin player! 'Be Free' is one of my fave mandolin tunes... Well, I guess it isn't really what you would consider a 'Mandolin Tune', but there's a lot of it in there and it sounds great!  :Smile:

----------


## Phil Sussman

In an attempt to drown out the jackhammers outside, I put on a Narada collection CD, Celtic Odyssey. Has an Altan song, and Alasdair Fraser playing Calliope House/The Cowboy Jig. No mandolin, though.

----------


## Rick Schmidlin

> The Jim Kweskin Jug Band - Ukelele Lady
> 
> Man, this is making my Friday start off just fine, though.



Big Kweskin Jug band fan here :Smile: :

----------


## blacksmith

Well, currently what I'm listening to is varying degrees of tinnitus due to Meniere's. 24/7, never stops.

----------


## Steve Perry

My neighbor's lawn mower...  it's tuned to a G.

----------


## John Malayter

Chris Sharp David Long Google Video that I downloaded on the Ipod

http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...05572064453960

----------


## AlanN

50's jazz from a Polish radio station. My family got me this cool wireless internet clock radio for my birthday. I scanned the listings, one of the genres is indeed bluegrass. Now I can awaken to banjos, hooray...

For mandolin music, I'm back on Dawgfinger.

----------


## Gerry Cassidy

> In an attempt to drown out the jackhammers outside, I put on a Narada collection CD, Celtic Odyssey. Has an Altan song, and Alasdair Fraser playing Calliope House/The Cowboy Jig. No mandolin, though.


I recommend Narada's 'Dance of the Celts'. It has some fella named John McGann playing mando on it. The guy seems to know what he is doing!  :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## Jack Roberts

> Well, currently what I'm listening to is varying degrees of tinnitus due to Meniere's. 24/7, never stops.


I only have tinnitus in my left ear, but I hear it all the time.  If I stop up my right ear, that's about all I hear.

----------


## Phil Sussman

> I recommend Narada's 'Dance of the Celts'. It has some fella named John McGann playing mando on it. The guy seems to know what he is doing!


Cool, thanks, don't have that CD. Mandolin obsession is new, have to beef up my collection of recordings (that's the trouble with looking at this site!  :Whistling:  :Mandosmiley: 

I've been dipping into the Sound Fundamentals DVD and trying to incorporate his suggestions.

Thanks,
Phil

----------


## blacksmith

Jack, that's the same with me, in L ear, but loud enough to feel like it's in both. Helps to know I'm not alone. Thanks for sharing.

----------


## Jim

Tinninitis both ears full time. otherwise, Flinners "Music Du Jour"

----------


## barney 59

A very loud party about 1000ft away---sounded very much like "WAR"

----------


## mandroid

" a brief history of the end of everything " [theories of cosmology and history of astronomy] 
on bbc.co.uk/radio7 .. online..  (and Tinnitus)

----------


## Carolie

Michael Garrison, early electronic stuff. Huge Tangerine Dream influence. The tribute album to him is fantasic.

Carolyn

Woohoo-my 100th post! I need a life :Smile:

----------


## M.Dubovsky

seldom scene...."boots of spanish leather" - amazin cover of amazin dylan song

----------


## TerryBurnsKing

My husband playing Foggy Mountain Special on his new guitar...

----------


## Rick Cadger

An MP3 playlist.

Amongst the last few songs were:

'Ecstasy' - The Trailer Trash Orchestra
'Music for a Found Harmonium' - Patrick Street
'Air Mail Special' - Jim & Jesse
'Standard on the Braes O'Mar' - Tannahill Weavers
'Surfin' Bird' - The Ramones
'All Women Are Bad' - The Cramps
'Smoothie Song' - Nickel Creek
'Arthur McBride' - Paul Brady
'Arthur McBride' - Planxty

----------


## Martian

walmarts are offering in their C D dept., new collectors series of various groups. Country, rock contemp, etc. 3 to a pack,and they come in a very cool colector tin. In my teens from Det. Mi.(the real home of rock and roll), I loved the harder rock (of its day) but then discovered the southern rock, just as loud but softer smoother somehow. At 17, (I am now 58), I seen the Allman Bros Band followed by the likes of Pure Prarie League, Michael Murphy,  Skynard,and others. Lived in same area as Seager, Nugent, and Alice Cooper. The southern stuff made me re define guitar music . So for fathers day my daughter got me the collectors series of The Marshall Tucker Band. Am listening to it and loving it all over again. By the way these sets are 3 to a case and $ 10, to $18.

----------


## chasray

David Grisman and Stephan Grappelli

----------


## Martian

Oops! Not Walmarts, Meijers.(Toy Caldwell just a little too loud (not) on Can't You See! Anyhow, lots of stuff from Motown to oldies to classic rock. check it out.

----------


## Brandon Flynn

Thelonious Monk Quartet with John Coltrane: Live from Carnegie Hall.

----------


## sanctuary13

honestly?  this.



ok no idea how to embed youtube vids here, wont post right so here's a link
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GCu2XMTU76s

----------


## Chris Rogers

Up in the Woods by John Reischman. Just met him last week in Grass Valley. What a nice guy.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Jimmy Ryan...



...

----------


## crazymandolinist

Jack Frost: Waterson:Carthy

----------


## Keith Owen

"Blue Eyed Cowboy" by Terri Hendrix, at the moment.

----------


## Rick Schmidlin

Sitting On Top Of The World, Doc and Clarence Ashley

----------


## Hans

Ernie Hawkins teaching Willie McTell's Statesboro blues on Utube...

----------


## Ronbo

Eighty One from a new recording called "Choose One", by a young jazz guitarist from NW Arkansas named Ryan Fourt. He now lives in Colorado. Great guitar player!

----------


## Bill Snyder

Nothing.

----------


## catmandu2

Spring Heel Jack, Live with Matthew Shipp, Evan Parker, William Parker, Han Bennink, J Spaceman

----------


## Mike Bunting

Mike Compton on Conan O'Brien.

----------


## Laird

Ben Sollee, "Learning to Bend." I'd never heard of him, but when I went online to order Sarah Jarosz's new album, I spent some time looking (and listening) to what other fans of Sarah's CD were buying.  No mando (yet) on the Sollee, but I'm digging it anyhow.  Acoustic soul.

----------


## man dough nollij

> Ben Sollee, "Learning to Bend." I'd never heard of him, but when I went online to order Sarah Jarosz's new album, I spent some time looking (and listening) to what other fans of Sarah's CD were buying.  No mando (yet) on the Sollee, but I'm digging it anyhow.  Acoustic soul.


I'd never heard of him, so I looked him up on YouTube. He's a monster cellist:

----------


## Laird

That's a pretty mellow version of a pretty mellow song.  To see him get down a bit (and he DOES get down), check out this video--but stay with it through the first full minute.  It starts slowly.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F5fd9Z7zJVg

----------


## bones12

Streaming WDVX as usual while unwinding.   Doug in Vermont

----------


## robertson

Hendrix, Flatt & Scruggs

----------


## man dough nollij

> Hendrix, Flatt & Scruggs


Great trio. I really like their version of Purple Haze Breakdown!  :Grin:

----------


## chip

Don't laugh but I've had to get away from Bluegrass lately. Back in the 70's I owned some record stores and listened to all sorts of genre's of music which gave me a pretty broad spectrum of artists to enjoy, being that the record company reps would lay free LP's on me to help promote their latest and greatest.My main interests at that time was Gram Parsons, JD Crowe, Burrito Bros, Eagles, Grisman, Tony Rice, Doc Watson, Souther Hillman Band, and lots of Jazz. The last 6 years I got back to my roots and thus listened and played bluegrass stuff.....but lately I'm sort of burned out on it and have been listening to XM/Sirius Coffeehouse station and the Loft, along with some of the Classic Rewind station. There's a ton of good new artists out there playing some great stuff...not so much bluegrass...but nice acoustic music. I even bought Ray LaMontagne today :Disbelief:  and...gasp...jason mraz :Redface:

----------


## mandolirius

<Don't laugh but I've had to get away from Bluegrass lately.>

It's always a mistake to listen to one type of music only. It stunts musical growth.

----------


## robertson

Yes that is quite a trio. I forgot to mention "Band of Heathens" I think
they are out of Austin, not much mando, just a good solid band.
The cool thing about F&S is you can practice your bg chop because there
is no mando...pre Marty Stuart with Flatt. I love Wakefield too...that
guy is just too cool!!!!

----------


## chip

Since I've forgone BG for the time being I even started playing...gasp again..the electric guitar, accordion and singing :Disbelief: 
I'm losing it for sure....all those mandolins are now in their beds and the guitars have awoken...sigh...
and how about that Sarah McLachlan! :Disbelief:

----------


## robertson

She is the real deal!!! Gillian Welch is another one... they are so good!

----------


## 300win

The original Newgrass Revival. Sam Bush, Courtney Johnson, Curtis Burch, Ebo Walker, man what a great band ! In my opinion that was the best. My youngest son got me a "best of the Newgrass Revival" cd for my birthday. First one was "Great Balls of Fire, second "Prince of Peace, also has "The Dancer", and later stuff with John Cowen, Bella Fleck, Pat Flynn. I was fortunate enough to see the very first public concert by the original band at Berryville , Virginia Bluegras festival. They were awesome ! Came out on stage and while Sam, Curtis, Courtney hummed the "Battle Hymn of the Republic", Ebo did a short speech about the hallowed ground we were standing on, refering to the Cival War dead, then they broke instantly into "The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down". I tell you there probably 3-4000 people there, and you could have heard a pin drop on the ground. At the end of thier set they did "Mule Skinner Blues" in "D", Curtis sang it, and they did it about 300 mph. They had 4 encores. I bet that the Shennandoah River had not heard such a noise on the banks since the Cival War.

----------


## AlanN

Some early Sinatra, Chet Baker, Oscar Peterson....really whatever is on the internet radio.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

The Courtney Janes

----------


## Gerry Hastie

The Juggler by Weather Report, if Jaco Pastorius doesn't inspire anyone who plays music then they've different tastes than I.

There's only two types of music:  music I like and music I don't.

----------


## Alex Orr

The new Dinosaur Jr. album.  It's FANTASTIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## journeybear

> Jimmy Ryan...


Like the lefty! Love what he did with Blood Oranges and Cheri Knght's solo albums - QV!!! A thrill to meet him at a Blood Oranges reunion 10 -12 years ago in some dive in central Mass. I'll get to these vids as soon as I'm done with ...

Amy Rigby - 18 Again - a wonderful collecton of 18 of this wonderfully inventive singer/songwriter's songs. Her "Diary of a Mod Housewife" was THE best album of the 90s as far as I'm concerned. Would have been perfect if there were mandolin on it ...  :Whistling: 

Actually, first things first. Gonna watch this one just one more time before moving on to Jimmy Ryan's solo stuff. BTW, that's Amy's ex Will Rigby on drums (a source of inspiration forher "Give The Drummer Some," incl drummer jokes) and Mark Spencer from Blood Oranges on rhythm guitar.

----------


## Denny Gies

"To Be His Child" by the Nashville Bluegrass Band.  Outstanding gospel.

----------


## mandonurse

I bought Dailey&Vincent "Brothers from different mothers" an hour ago, and just now pushed PLAY... :Coffee:

----------


## journeybear

Wait - you're IN Norway, and you're not listening to Katzenjammer???  :Confused: 

WELL!!!  :Disbelief:

----------


## farmerjones

This ain't fiddle music. It's sometimes called Two Soldiers. 
Powerfull stuff. I just can't get over it. 

http://www.hangoutstorage.com/fiddle...5362462009.mp3

----------


## banJoe

Farmer,

LOVE that song!!  I first heard it on Norman Blake and Tony Rice II  (if I remember corectly.....)

Great album if you are not familliar.

----------


## farmerjones

Yes, that's our own David M. 
I promised i wouldn't brag on him no more, but i'm busted again.

 :Whistling:

----------


## catmandu2

> ...Weather Report (&) Jaco Pastorius...


Circa 1978: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U5c3H6LpLZI

Jaco did a solo that included "Purple Haze" on tour that year...appealing to all the 18-year-old wannabes in the audience... :Mandosmiley:  :Grin: .

One of my favorites (Teen Town) -- with Alex Acuna: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=91gqm...eature=related

----------


## David M.

> Yes, that's our own David M. 
> I promised i wouldn't brag on him no more, but i'm busted again.


yessir, you're busted... :Redface:

----------


## sidewinder

I have been listening a lot to Junior Sisk's new cd that I just bought. I really like the sound his mandolin player is getting. Would love to know what kind of mandolin he is playing. Also spinning the latest Newfound Road a lot. I stay pretty much in my bluegrass bubble (per my wife).  :Smile:

----------


## robertson

> The Juggler by Weather Report, if Jaco Pastorius doesn't inspire anyone who plays music then they've different tastes than I.
> 
> There's only two types of music:  music I like and music I don't.


Jaco, what a genius

----------


## mandonurse

[QUOTE=journeybear;682945]Wait - you're IN Norway, and you're not listening to Katzenjammer???  :Confused: 

WELL!!!  :Disbelief: 



No I have not heard much about those girls, I LOVE that clip though!! But I listen to these guys some times: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dpk-Hk4pqb4
 :Mandosmiley:

----------


## catmandu2

> these guys...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dpk-Hk4pqb4


Too bad he quit with the "Oh, Brother..." bluegrassers  :Frown:  ... I was waiting to hear what the guy with the banjo uke had..

----------


## Paul F

Tourmani Diabate, "The Mande Variations"

----------


## journeybear

Miles Davis @ Montreux Jazz Festival - Human Nature

Not a big fan of either Miles Davis or Michael Jackson, but I appreciate and respect their talent. But what really knocks me out about this version is the sax player's solo (the video's long, you can FFD to about 5:00) - he starts mellow and builds and builds till he's really ripping, with a direct line to his muse. That's what I strive to achieve whenever I can - and when I can, it swings like nothing else, and makes putting up with a lot of other less important stuff worthwhile. Oh baby, that's what I like!  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Gecko Turner:

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Balkan Beat Box:

----------


## man dough nollij

Thanks, Jim. I really like both of those. It's so seldom that we get to learn a new song rapping about Bulgarian chicks...

----------


## JEStanek

Sonic Youth.  The Eternal.  Saw them in NYC on Friday.  Amazing.

Jamie

----------


## Gerry Hastie

ACDC

Saw them in Glasgow at Hampden Park.  Here's a pic of Angus Young looking like Gollum from Lord of the Rings.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

> Thanks, Jim. I really like both of those. It's so seldom that we get to learn a new song rapping about Bulgarian chicks...


LOL! I wish I knew of more artists in the vein of Balkan Beat Box (gotta love their horn section), but since you also like Gecko, you might want to check out Manu Chao, also of Spain, as well as _Kinky_ and _Nortec Collective_, both from Mexico.

----------


## Hans

I'm actually watching Huddie Leadbetter playing and singing "Pick a Bail 'O Cotton" on Utube...WOW!  :Smile:

----------


## Marty Henrickson

> "To Be His Child" by the Nashville Bluegrass Band.  Outstanding gospel.


That's exactly what I was about to post.  I just bought it this weekend.  I love "Gospel Plow", but everything on the CD is good.

----------


## Rick Schmidlin

> I'm actually watching Huddie Leadbetter playing and singing "Pick a Bail 'O Cotton" on Utube...WOW!




I also love that Leadbelly peformance. A woman who husband passed away gave a complete collection of the Folkway, Stinson and Capital 10 inch releases from the early 50's

----------


## Hans

That's really a lucky get, Rick. Man, I got to learn that fingerpickin' shuffle he does...

----------


## 300win

At present I'm listening to some recordings I made this morning. # 1 is a instrumental I made up, no name yet. # 2, 3,4, is stuff I did just for fun and practice. Rawhide, Love Come Home, and Caravan. I do this almost everday. It is alot of work, playing the guitar, mandolin, bass, banjo, voices, tracks, but it does give me plenty of exercise.

----------


## Eric F.

Emily Remier - East to Wes

----------


## squirrelabama

Time Management by Shooter Jennings

----------


## Dave Schimming

Willie Nelson...

----------


## kristallyn

this song..by dutch singers frank boeijen and stef bos.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h8sk51QPzCA
singing about friendhip and loss
it was played on the funeral of a friend this week. 
gets to me right now

----------


## Ryk Loske

Skip Gorman's Mandolin in the Cow Camp 2 CD set.  Just a bunch of great old tunes played wonderfully.

Ryk

----------


## Gerry Hastie

My ear worm at this precise moment is 'One Legged Man' by Buck White from the Bluegrass Mandolin Extravaganza.  That is the neatest catchiest tune.  What a groove....

----------


## davidlw

Trail of Tears by Billy Ray Cyrus.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HocYNVX4Twg&feature=fvst

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Jacob Reuven with Ensemble Mactub:

----------


## Frank Russell

Bon Iver - "Flume," "For Emma" and "Skinny Love"  over and over, usually followed by the now unavailable Jonathan Richman album "It's Time For," which I found after hours of searching as a free downloadable zip file.  You can still buy the CD from Amazon, at about $140 bucks used.  "Double Chocolate Malted" may be the best song ever.  Just a guy placing his very specific order for a malted at the Woolworth's counter.  Haven't heard it in twenty years, still rocks completely.  Frank

----------


## Mike Snyder

Hartford- Yellow Barber & Speed of the Old Long Bow

----------


## sanctuary13

Irish Punk with a Mandolin

----------


## Rob Powell

Skaggs and Rice

----------


## journeybear

Ambient noise - A/C, fan, refrigerator, tap-tap-tap ... tap of keyboard - but looking forward to "Raising Sand," Kraus & Plant, which I finally broke down and got on ebay, should be here at week's end ...  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Mike Snyder

Wish I'd known. I'd have sent you my copy. Gladly. Not my cuppa T.
On edit; that sounded kinda snarky. I've listened to Krause for years.
LZ was part of my cultural upbringing, being of that age. The combination
just didn't touch me.

----------


## journeybear

> Wish I'd known. I'd have sent you my copy. Gladly. Not my cuppa T.


Dang! Me too. Maybe in the future I'll post a request instead of devoting what always feels like too much time to getting something I've been sitting on the fence about anyway  :Disbelief:  ... Gee - that's almost English ...  :Laughing: 

Most of the time my tastes run toward the obscure, though. What I'm _really_ psyched about is a soundtrack album for an unreleased movie called "Anywhere." It features seven songs from one of my favorite artistes, Patti Rothberg, who usually rocks pretty hard, but for this project was a lot folksier. I stumbled on it quite by accident a year ago, which is weird, because we're pretty chummy and she's never mentioned it.  :Confused:  Probably something to do with the movie's fate. Being so obscure the soundtrack has been hard to find at less than full price, and I've been reluctant to pay that as the rest of the album ... well, never mind.  :Wink: 

Hmmm ... after further thought ... anyone have Neil Young - Live At Massey Hall CD/DVD? Or Green Day - 21st Century Breakdown - the Target version, with live tracks from Japan? PM me ... Thanks!

----------


## Jim

Yonder Mountain String Band- Mountain Tracks vol 5

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Jimmy Ryan's _Lost Diamond Angel_: nice mandolin work, backed up by the Morphine Horns (reeds, actually  :Wink:  ).

----------


## Bigtuna

Tony Williamson

----------


## bhGreen

http://www.myspace.com/andrewjacksonjihad

----------


## Patrick Market

Avett Brothers - _Gleam II_

----------


## Brad Weiss

This!

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Thanks for the link, Brad -- nice stuff there.

----------


## Al Bergstein

That gal on Bandolim is something else! 

I'm listening to:

E Do Que Ha (It is what it is) composed by Luiz Americano and played by Jacob Do Bandolim...

if you don't have a copy of the original, you can hear a noisy live version by Groupo Rocambole in Portland...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=745W9I_C6a4

----------


## Glassweb

John Coltrane

----------


## journeybear

Stan Getz plays Antonio Carlos Jobim, with help from Astrud Gilberto, natch. Perfect rainy day music ...  :Cool:

----------


## Denny Gies

Flatt and Scruggs Live at Carnegie Hall

----------


## 3step

Some recent finds for me. A Young John duffey with the Country gentlemen (country songs, old and new). A real hidden gem from a cd store, for a seldom scene fan who never knew they existed. I'm not a person who sings in the car alot, but the call and answer lines in roving gambler are just too much fun to resist, -Lay my money down, lay my money down...
  and much desired , hard to find-for me, Joe Val cd, One morning in may, 
Which I will soon play again.

----------


## Ernie Campbell

Dale Ann Bradley

----------


## Barb Friedland

Eva Scow with Karen Marguth on vocals doing the old standard You'd Be So Nice. Hot stuff! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GwVdK2Nq7G4

----------


## journeybear

Pssst ... see post #148 ...  :Whistling:

----------


## Dan Voight

New Words

----------


## Keith Erickson

Hot Rize- So Long of a Journey  :Cool: 

...oh yes and I forgot this one too

Hamilton de Holanda Quinteto- Brasilianos  ...and yet another cool icon to boot  :Cool:

----------


## mandroid

Sunday's " Across The Great  Divide " radio show, online,  archived , [for a fortnight] .. KPFA.org.

http://www.kpfa.org/archive/id/52333  :Whistling:

----------


## 300win

Myself playing "Caravan".

----------


## robertson

Johnson Mountain Boys "Live at the old"  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## mandolirius

The Jimmy Cobb Band on CBC Radio's  "Canada Live", recreating the Miles Davis album, "Kind Of Blue" on its 50th anniversary. JC is the only surviving member of the group that created this masterpiece, the best-selling jazz album of all time and one that still sells 5000 copies a year. This show is from the Van. Int. Jazz Festival. JC can still swing pretty hard at 80! I hope it's true that playing music keeps you young.

----------


## robertson

It is true that playing music keeps you young!!! When your listening to Miles!

----------


## Jack Roberts

My son just walked in and asked what I was listening to.  "Alegria" on the Urbana Capoeira album.  He said he likes it.  Smart kid!

----------


## Brad Weiss

> Thanks for the link, Brad -- nice stuff there.


Nope, thanks to Amy B. for pointing me to it - that's Eva Scow, alb...

----------


## squirrelabama

Jerry Lee Lewis- the "Rockin' with the Killer" album.

----------


## kristallyn

big love-lindsey buckingham( dvd- fleetwood mac "dance")

----------


## David M.

Warren Haynes:  Live At Bonnaroo

----------


## mdithk

Classical for me today while I write.

Bach's Tocata in D Minor at the moment.

----------


## B. T. Walker

Merle Haggard, _The Bluegrass Sessions_, Big City.  Now that's country.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Too stressed from work, I needed a chill pill this afternoon: Telemann's Oboe Suites.

----------


## David Casal

dreadnoughts
im ready to the friday show in Melide
jump and beer!!

----------


## JeffD

Right this minute? Lennie Tristano.

----------


## Rick Schmidlin

Dawg and Doc DVD

----------


## Carolie

Michael Garrison. Some of the best electronic instrumentals I've ever heard. One of the pioneers of that field of music. I never get tired of him. Also Robin Bullock.

Carolyn

----------


## Dave Schimming

Norman Blake

----------


## jim simpson

right now? I'm listening to David Grisman's Dawg Jazz/Dawg Grass - transferred from lp to cdr.

----------


## mandolirius

Traditional Mongolian sheep-herders songs.

----------


## luckylarue

Steve Earle - Townes

Green Day - 21st Century Breakdown

----------


## Mike Bunting

Tuva throat singers

----------


## Rick Schmidlin

Now the Townes Van Zant DVD, boy is this film depressing.

----------


## mandolirius

A medley of Michael Jackson songs arranged for washtub bass, bagpipes and jawharp.

----------


## Daithio

Jody Stecher, Oh the Wind and Rain.  Great album that I haven't listened to in a few years.

----------


## Mike Bunting

Fanilla Poonah playing Beatle tunes on the Egyptian footwhistle.

----------


## man dough nollij

> Fanilla Poonah playing Beatle tunes on the Egyptian footwhistle.


Man, I bet you have to be seriously LIMBER to play one of those!  :Disbelief:

----------


## Mike Bunting

Indeed! Not mention having a name like Fanilla Poonah.

----------


## man dough nollij

Here's Fanilla warming up for a busking gig.

----------


## Mike Bunting

:Laughing:

----------


## Dave Schimming

The hum of my computer by Dell.

----------


## journeybear

Thoth and Batman

----------


## powercat

Sierra Hull

----------


## mandroid

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ZG8HBuDjgc 

Douglas Adams: Parrots the Universe and Everything

----------


## Denny Gies

Sam Bush's "Late As Usual"

----------


## AlanN

What a great recording. Of all of the Sam Bush solo records, this one gets the most play, by far.

Presently - Ray Legere, Aubrey Haynie, Kenny Baker...something about fiddle players...

----------


## Shelagh Moore

At this moment... Weiser Sunrise by the Foghorn Stringband.

----------


## John Uhrig

Bob Dylan: The Rolling Thunder Revue:  Disc #2: Track #3: Tangled Up In Blue

----------


## Gutbucket

Bad Livers , Hogs on the Highway. This c.d makes me laugh.  Danny Barnes is "The Man".

----------


## Keith Erickson

Ricky Skaggs- A collection of his greatest country hits from a bluegrass perspective

Cracker Barrel always has a great selection of food as well as music  :Coffee:

----------


## anthonyjhallen

Mountain Man by Mountain Heart

----------


## 300win

Some of my latest recordings. Some I wrote, others not, just playing to practice and having fun. I don't generally listen to other stuff. I think that might be detremental to the stuff I write. Not saying I don't like to listen to others play, it's just that if I listen to myself I can hear the mistakes I made, and maybe also how to change something to make it better. That's all I do everyday sit around writing and practicing. I've  written over 275 songs/tunes so far, and send out demos all the time to every group I can get a mailing address from.

----------


## Denny Gies

Bluegrass Album Band; Live

----------


## journeybear

Amy Winehouse - Rehab. Good enough singer, overwhelmed by notoriety and backstory and "press" sensationalism ... but the real story is the arrangements and production - just killer, and perfect for the material.

----------


## Mike Romkey

A Lawrence Welk rerun. Seriously. A tradition going back to college when we'd watch it during our "cocktail" hour before going to play country rock in some tavern. Another great dance exhibition by Bobby and Sissy. I hope I didn't miss Myron's accordion spotlight. I tuned in late. Oh -- it's a young accordion phenom from North Dakota with a Bobby Sherman haircut playing a polka with tuba and tenor banjo. He's good! I really need to go to Branson and see this on acid sometime.

----------


## journeybear

No you don't, not really. It's painfully clear you've had enough already and gone to Branson in your mind ...  :Laughing:

----------


## Bigtuna

Grant Green - "Lazy afternoon" off Street of Dreams

----------


## earthsave

http://www.marthascanlan.com/AudioPlayer/player.html

Martha Scanlan from the Reeltime Travelers.  Great singer and songwriter.

----------


## Jim

Dawg 90 & Flecktones "Left of Cool"- from a used CD bin at a pawn shop in Ft Collins

----------


## jim simpson

Just finished listening and watching Steve Miller Band play live on a local tv station. Steve was part of the Jamboree In The Hills country festival. It is a huge long running succesful festival across the river in Ohio. I guess they have been featuring some rock groups in the billing over the years. Steve sounded as good as ever and played over an hour. 
Now I'm listening to Jerry Garcia Acoustic Band.

----------


## journeybear

Levon Helm - Tennessee Jed, then a little Lucinda Williams to get psyched up before Austin City Limits repeat of the show split between her and Old Crow Medicine show. Still puzzled why she's never gotten a whole show all to herself - Austin's darling that she is - but it ain't up to me.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Delbert McClinton - _Cost of Living_

----------


## Rick Schmidlin

the sound of silence

----------


## journeybear

Hey! Could you turn it down, just a little?  :Laughing: 

Reminds me - I just saw "Anvil - The Story Of Anvil," and their amps actually _do_ go to 11 - no joke!

----------


## JEStanek

Fine Knacks for Ladies by Sting and Eden Karazamov from Songs from the Labyrinth. It was an ear worm while mowing the lawn after breakfast.  No mandolin just a lute or two.

Jamie

----------


## Dan Hoover

daniel lanois-under the stormy sky....chainsaw running outside somewhere....my wife downstairs talking to no one...apparently me??

----------


## CelticDude

Thistle and Shamrock: "... And Three"

Easy to do as I surf the Web - DWP

----------


## Denny Gies

16 Sacred Gospel Songs by The Brown's Ferry Four (Grandpa Jones, Merle Travis and I think the Delmore Brothers)  good, fun stuff like you can't hear today.

----------


## sgarrity

Dailey and Vincent, Brothers from Different Mothers.......I think I like their first recording better

----------


## kristallyn

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1m0fLlvRsjc

james taylor..4 ever!

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

The Beat Farmers:

----------


## Keith Erickson

Ottmar Liebert y Luna Negra- Little Wing  :Cool: 
Hamilton de Holanda Quinteto- Brasilianos  :Cool: 

I can't get enough of the Latin/ Flamenco/ Jazz thing.....

----------


## journeybear

> The Beat Farmers:


What is with the audio on this one? OW!!!  :Crying:

----------


## David M.

> Levon Helm - Tennessee Jed, then a little Lucinda Williams to get psyched up before Austin City Limits repeat of the show split between her and Old Crow Medicine show. Still puzzled why she's never gotten a whole show all to herself - Austin's darling that she is - but it ain't up to me.



I found her set on ACL very disappointing.  She sang well, but was reading the words the whole time, even to songs that have been out for a while.

----------


## journeybear

Yeah, I'm not sure why she does that - whether she has memory issues or insecurity issues - but I've learned to ignore it. If she has to do that in order to ensure a satisfactory performance, so be it. What bothered me more was her singing. That's always been an acquired taste, and again, something I tend to forgive in order to hear some fine songwriting (package deal, you know?), but her voice was a bit off, even for me. Also, a couple of the newer songs sounded like little more than lists of rhymed phrases, and could have used some more work. I'm a big fan, and it's one of the few real thrills of my frustrating life that I've gotten to know her and count her as a friend (and even hold that lyric book, which was an enormous temptation to look through), but this was indeed disappointing. I think she's gone downhill since moving to California. I found myself listening more to Doug Pettibone's great guitar work. I'll never give up on her - she's made way too much good, even great, music for that - but with her it's often hit or miss, just gotta hope the next time is better.

----------


## onassis

Don Stiernberg doing "Pennies From Heaven" with Aaron Weinstein on YouTube.

R.e. Lucinda Williams on ACL, I was also disappointed. She's always been wildly hit or miss, but it seems like more misses than hits lately. +1 on Pettibone, he was easily the best part of the show. She's coming to town in a month or so, and I'm undecided on whether I'll go or not. She's given some of the best AND worst performances I've ever seen.

----------


## mandroid

*KBOO*.*fm*. they have a western swing  music program on now.[ monday 12:00 Pacific]
weekly schedule grid  here:  http://kboo.fm/schedule/2009/w30

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

> What is with the audio on this one? OW!!!


Sorry -- I was listening to it on CD, and linked that vid without auditing it. _This_ live version is a more listenable, and even more fun as well...

----------


## Scott Austin

BR-549   Me an Opie down by the duck pond[at Roberts]
/www.youtube.com/watch?v=2XRXOjllwX4[/URL]

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Woo hoo! Good one Scott -- I _love_ BR-549!

----------


## OKMike

Red Dirt Rangers in truck

Bob Childers tribute album in the house

----------


## Susie A

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pj7xv...e=channel_page

----------


## sgarrity

> Red Dirt Rangers in truck
> 
> Bob Childers tribute album in the house


That takes me back to my days in Stillwater.  I can't count the number of times I heard those guys play.  I miss Red Dirt music!

----------


## OKMike

Red Dirt is the best, Country fever this year was 3 days of red dirt and texas country, Ray Wylie, Robert Earl, Red Dirt Rangers, Stoney LaRue, Cross Canadian, and a whole lot more.  fun fun fun

----------


## David M.

> Yeah, I'm not sure why she does that - whether she has memory issues or insecurity issues - but I've learned to ignore it. If she has to do that in order to ensure a satisfactory performance, so be it. What bothered me more was her singing. That's always been an acquired taste, and again, something I tend to forgive in order to hear some fine songwriting (package deal, you know?), but her voice was a bit off, even for me. Also, a couple of the newer songs sounded like little more than lists of rhymed phrases, and could have used some more work. I'm a big fan, and it's one of the few real thrills of my frustrating life that I've gotten to know her and count her as a friend (and even hold that lyric book, which was an enormous temptation to look through), but this was indeed disappointing. I think she's gone downhill since moving to California. I found myself listening more to Doug Pettibone's great guitar work. I'll never give up on her - she's made way too much good, even great, music for that - but with her it's often hit or miss, just gotta hope the next time is better.


*Car Wheels on a Gravel Road* is a GREAT album by her.  I need to dig that out and re-listen.

Right now listening to:  Country Gentlement:  Country Songs Old and New.  Gooooood stuff.

----------


## Denny Gies

Prairie Bluegrass by Red Cravens and the Bray Brothers.  Nate Bray is one of the best bluegrass mandolin players that nobody ever heard of.

----------


## journeybear

> Car Wheels on a Gravel Road is a GREAT album by her.  I need to dig that out and re-listen.


Absolutely. "Lucinda Williams," "Sweet Old World," "Car Wheels" - anyone who can produce _that_ much great music gets a _lot_ of slack from me. The other side of that coin, though, is frustration when subsequent productions don't live up to the previous ones. Or if a live show doesn't live up to expectations, which is what happened here. I've experienced both transcendence and baffling disappointment at her shows, and I think the reason why is she doesn't play it safe; she really tries to put it all out there and leave nothing back. You leave yourself open to failure doing this, but also to glory and success. Nothing ventured, nothing gained - another double-edged sword.

Listening to her "West" album now, which I just got not long ago and hadn't gotten around to listening. Just bumped it up in the queue  :Wink:  So far it's bit more laid back than I'd like, but not bad. Kind of reminds me of my reaction to "Essence" - too many slow songs. At that time I asked her producer Bo Ramsey (also touring as guitarist) why that was, and he said "That's what she was writing, so we went with it." Can't argue with that, I guess ... Still, "I Envy The Wind" from that album is one of her best, IMO, a marvelously controlled use of imagery, beautifully rendered.

----------


## kristallyn

http://www.themidnightramblers.net/musicvideo.html

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Old ZZ Top (back in the days before MTV  :Wink:  )

----------


## David Casal

Currtis Eller

----------


## kristallyn

dougie mclean
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RJer7-eAy3o

----------


## Dagger Gordon

Kevin MacLeod and Alec Finn - Polbain to Oranmore (first time for a wee while - nice!)

Peter Rowan and Tony Rice -Quartet (the only 'bluegrass' CD I've bought in many years - love it).

Kepa Junkera + Melonious Quartet - Fandango  (the great squeezebox man from the Basque Country with the wonderful French mandolin group).

Stelios Petrakis - Orion (my most listened-to CD in the last few couple of years, from Crete.  A much recommended, fantastic album).

Kries - Kocijani (an interesting modern take on Croatian music).

----------


## Dan Johnson

the bluegrass show on WRPI... every Saturday morning from 7-10 AM... I love listening to bluegrass on the RADIO!

----------


## Don Christy

Jeff and Vida CD. Just saw them lastnight at a concert at The Folk School of St. Louis. What a great show. 

Jeff was great on mandolin and Vida and Jeff write and sing wonderful songs. 

Check them out Jeff and Vida.

Don

----------


## Rick Schmidlin

The latest Bob Dylan album I bought at Starbucks (don't shoot me). I like it.

----------


## journeybear

> Kevin MacLeod and Alec Finn - Polbain to Oranmore (first time for a wee while - nice!)
> 
> Peter Rowan and Tony Rice -Quartet (the only 'bluegrass' CD I've bought in many years - love it).
> 
> Kepa Junkera + Melonious Quartet - Fandango  (the great squeezebox man from the Basque Country with the wonderful French mandolin group).
> 
> Stelios Petrakis - Orion (my most listened-to CD in the last few couple of years, from Crete.  A much recommended, fantastic album).
> 
> Kries - Kocijani (an interesting modern take on Croatian music).


All at once? How many ears do you have???  :Laughing:  Just kidding. Very eclectic tastes there, sir. Five albums, five countries represented. Very cool.  :Cool: 

Me, I'm listening to Kathleen Edwards - "Back To Me." Just picked this up for like nothing at a yard sale today. Was very impressed with the song while watching "Wide Open Country" on CMT 4-5 years ago, when I was playing lots of country music and looking for something good, new, and different. It has shown up in my mind from time to time since then, and now that I'm finally listening to the album that song keeps creeping in while the other songs are playing. Now that's an ear worm!  :Grin:  I think she's Canadian but that doesn't mean she can't be called Americana. Good, solid stuff, though the title song has most of the fire. No MC, but included in her thank yous is "all that is Gibson and vintage" - no argument from me there.  :Wink:

----------


## Dagger Gordon

Hi Journeybear,

'Five albums, five countries represented'.

Actually it's seven countries!  The MacLeod/Finn is a Scottish/Irish combination, with Polbain being the name of a village on the West of Scotland and Oranmore being near Galway on the West of Ireland.

Similarly Kepa Junkera is from Spain while the Melonious Quartet are French.

We could go further, I suppose.  The Stelios Petrakis CD from Crete is a very international affair, with contributions from musicians from Spain, France, Iran and Hungary.

And indeed, even the one from Croatia is produced by a Scotsman - Martin Swan - who has since joined the band on violin and appears on stage wearing a kilt.  Whatever next!

----------


## journeybear

Maybe I should have just said "eclectic" and left it at that!  :Laughing:

----------


## Keith Erickson

...in the middle of Bach Cello Suites   :Coffee:

----------


## adgefan

YMSB, live at Telluride.

----------


## zaboomafoozarg

Brushy Creek Waltz!! (by mandolin)

Give it a listen, it's pretty great. 

http://www.jaybuckey.com/mp3/Free%20...ek%20Waltz.mp3

----------


## jim simpson

Rooftop Singers - best of 
and 
Moody Blues - best of

----------


## Chris Keth

I'm watching and listening to "David Gilmour - Remember That Night" on bluray. It's one of the best looking concert videos I've ever seen. Beautiful lighting design.

----------


## Mando Smash

Stumblin' Lenny


Goldmine Pickers:

whistling:


I wish i knew that Melody!

----------


## Michael Ramsey

Tony Rice-Tony Rice  Tone galore from every instrument, including his voice at that time.

----------


## Rick Schmidlin

The Best of The Staples Singers

----------


## Denny Gies

Sam Bush; "Laps in Seven"

----------


## squirrelabama

What's Rick's cat listening too?

----------


## Shelagh Moore

Today... Cowboy Junkies _The Trinity Sessions_

----------


## Mike Bunting

Molly and Tenbrooks from a tape of Monroe in Berkely in 1963

----------


## Kate D.

Mark Schatz, "Brand New Old Tyme", mando specific the "Samolynn Waltz"

----------


## Mike Bunting

Miles Davis' "Ascenseur pour l'échafaud"

----------


## Keith Erickson

B-Sharps ......Baby on Board  :Cool:

----------


## journeybear

The Best Of Shel Silverstein. 

To paraphrase Robbie Robertson, I can't stand the way he sings, but I love to hear him write: "A Boy Named Sue," "Marie Lavaux," "Cover of the Rolling Stone," "I Got Stoned and I Missed It," "Sylvia's Mother," "Queen of the Silver Dollar," and, which I never knew before, "The Unicorn."  :Disbelief:  Then there are the poems, like "Sarah Cynthia Sylvia Stout Would Not Take the Garbage Out." The guy was the crown prince or royal jester of country music and rock 'n' roll. What an imaginitive lyricist!

----------


## Keith Erickson

Tone Poets- CD #2 Duets

----------


## squirrelabama

Steel Panther; Death to all but METAL!!

----------


## Rick Schmidlin

New Riders: Lonesome L.A. Cowboy

----------


## Tim Saxton

Larry Sparks 40....I Need Jesus. :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Ratatat... 

(film student video, with Ratatat's _Lapland_ as the ST)

----------


## Greg Wilson

"No Fun" by the Stooges

----------


## jim simpson

Led Zeppelin 12/10/07 London 02 Arena - cdr 2 discs

----------


## jim_n_virginia

I am Listening to Herschel Sizemore's newly released CD called "B Natural"

And I love it. Alan Bibey's twin mandolin work is awesome. And Terry Baucom can pick the strings off the banjo!

I really like the tribute tune he wrote in honor of Charlie Derrington called "Derrington Express"

But my favorite tune is "Crooked Road" it really is a perfect example of Herschel's style of playing! Kindy bouncy and with a lot of drive! And I love the way Herschel chops just a little flick of the wrist! 

Best all mandolin CD I have bought in a long time!   :Mandosmiley:

----------


## lane_ms

my wife. ML

----------


## journeybear

Mike Seeger playing autoharp on a Doc Watson tune, "Long Journey," sung by Robert Plant and Alison Kraus on their album, "Raising Sand," in remembrance of his life and the music he left behind for us. Thanks, Mike.

----------


## Scott Austin

> "no fun" by the stooges


yeah!,EXCELLENT

----------


## Scott Austin

Jimmy Witherspoon-Sweet Lotus Blossom

----------


## Lou Scuderi

Old Blind Dogs-Four on the Floor
Claire Mann & Aaron Jones-Secret Orders
2 Duos-Until the Cows Come Home
On rotation

----------


## Scott Austin

Chank-John Scofield

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

David Jalbert: Souvenirs d'enfance. (Nice French-Canadian acoustic folk, flavored with with accordian and mandolin.)

----------


## mando on the side

Mike's Big Trio with Alex Hargreaves and Paul Kowert.

The kids playing fiddle and bass are simply amazing. Mike's not bad either.

----------


## Rick Schmidlin

Nek

----------


## pelone

As far as LISTENING it is tough to beat Ken Cartwright's KENC 1620 AM!!!!

Go to www.kencradio.com

He offers this great selection of tunes that runs the gamut from bluegrass, Americana, C & W, Jazz, Celtic---you name it.  If listening to great music is your aim---you can't miss with Ken.

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

Not 'right now' but on their way to me even as i type :- "Rest My Weary Feet" - Becky Buller
                                                                         &  "Cruisin' The 8" - Emory Lester 

A terrific version of _"Old Dangerfield"_ on the BB album & all manner of goodies on the  EL CD,one of the best being the title track _"Crusin' The 8"_,
                                                                                   Ivan :Wink:

----------


## catmandu2

Getting nostalgic with Radiohead...OK Computer.

----------


## onassis

Aaaahhh...Radiohead! Just got the Stones' "Sticky Fingers" used, listening to it a lot. Forgotten how great they could be with Mick Taylor.

----------


## catmandu2

oops

----------


## catmandu2

> Aaaahhh...Radiohead! Just got the Stones' "Sticky Fingers" used, listening to it a lot. Forgotten how great they could be with Mick Taylor.


...and Ry Cooder

----------


## Rick Schmidlin

> Just got the Stones' "Sticky Fingers" used, listening to it a lot. Forgotten how great they could be with Mick Taylor.


I totaly agree.

And  right noe for me Cat Stevens Teaser and The Firecat

----------


## catmandu2

> Aaaahhh...Radiohead! Just got the Stones' "Sticky Fingers" used, listening to it a lot. Forgotten how great they could be with Mick Taylor.


Yeah man...we may be old, but don't forget the energy.

"We are the mods, we are the mods, we are, we are, we are the mods...!"  :Cool:

----------


## Rick Schmidlin

Mick was a great rock n roll blues guitar playe and Ronnie a poser and not of the same level

----------


## pager

The opera, Aida.
Well ... you asked!

jillian

----------


## catmandu2

> Mick was a great rock n roll blues guitar playe and Ronnie a poser and not of the same level


Oh come on!  Were the _Faces_ only posers?  :Frown:    I mean, yes, the modern Stones entertain a certain degree of formulaism...but Jagger is certainly the poser le grande, and he still can make music..

----------


## Rick Schmidlin

> Oh come on!  Were the _Faces_ only posers?


I like Rod and The Face's, but when listening to Rod the Sod with Jeff Beck, Ronnie had the image and garage chops but no Mick Taylor. Taylor did,'t have the Stones look but he had the studio chops.

----------


## catmandu2

Mick T. was cool.  Yeah, I guess you're right...Ronnie _is_ a bit of a poser, isn't he.  It's as if he copped Rod's schtick.

I guess if you're going to _pose_, no one does it better than Jagger.  And Ronnie's up there, too..  :Cool:   Where's the smiley icon with the boa?

My apologies for the thread hijack.

----------


## Matt DeBlass

"The Core" - Eric Clapton

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

The August 9 episode of ITM television show _Geantraí_, on Gaeilge-language TG4's web site, which this week features a clarinet in the mix. (Follow the Ceol link on the menu to the left for current and past episodes.)

----------


## catmandu2

Fast and Bulbous - Waxed Oop

----------


## onassis

"When Stars Go Blue" by Ryan Adams. Just picked up Gold And Heartbreaker used.

----------


## MandolinoNapoletano

I Te Vurria Vasa by the Canapelli Bros.  Beautiful on the mandolins

----------


## Darren Bailey

Bill Monroe, all day and my fingers now ache.

----------


## Carolie

My new SACD, Blue Oyster Cult Agents of Fortune.

Carolyn

----------


## mandocrucian

MAN - live @ Heidelberg, Germany 9/4/74
MAN w/John Cipollina - live @ Glasgow Scotland  5/14/75

Anyone else listen to these guys? Fairly obscure in the US, but one of the better twin lead guitar* outfits - the Welsh Quicksilver. (*early Allman Bros, Quicksilver Messenger Service, Wishbone Ash, Peter Green's Fleetwood Mac, Derek & The Dominos). 




> _Blue Oyster Cult Agents of Fortune._


Their best album, imo. Though their debut (with "Transmaniacon MC") is close behind. Always liked Buck Dharma's playing a _lot._

----------


## David Casal

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o7XmGiYBCBQ

----------


## 300win

Some recordings I've made in the past couple of weeks. I am my own worst critic. I listen to these to smoke out the bad parts which there are many. But it's one of the ways I use to try to do better.

----------


## John G

Peter Rowan and Tony Rice's Quartet cd. Some great songs and maybe the best version of "Moonlight Midnight" that Peter has done. I'm also very impressed with Sharon Gilchrist's mando playing. She's got the chops.

----------


## onassis

+1 on the PRTR Quartet. Terrific players all, and some amazing harmonies, especially on "Dustbowl Children."

----------


## Dagger Gordon

I also listen to Quartet often.  It's the only 'bluegrass' album I've bought for years, but it's a CD I really enjoy.

The new Kepa Junkera/Melonious Quartet CD Fandango is another one I've been playing a lot.  The Melonious guys are a French mandolin group who are essential listening in my view.

----------


## Jim

Steel Pulse- I keep going back to them when I'm in the mood for reggae.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

_That's What I Say: John Scofield plays the music of Ray Charles_. The duet with John Mayer on _I Don't Need No Doctor_ alone is worth the price of the CD -- and especially the dualing leads at the end of the song. Their cover was abbreviated for this made-for-TV performance (no doubt due to time constraints), so the studio CD actually has even more tasty guitar work on it that in this vid...

----------


## journeybear

"California" - Joni Mitchell, from "Blue." This song is the source of my quote over at the Woodstock thread, "They won't give peace a chance / That was just a dream some of us had." Something that's been on my mind lately, and not just because of all the reminiscences surrounding the anniversary of this event.

Sorry, no mandolin content, only dulcimer content.  :Smile:  BTW, this was recorded 10/9/70, John Lennon's 30th birthday. Talk about not giving peace a chance ...

----------


## fatt-dad

"So What," Miles Davis.

f-d

----------


## bones12

WDVX streaming their usual great stuff.  Doug In Vermont

----------


## James P

A live show recorded a month ago of Väsen w/ Darrol Anger and Mike Marshall.  At the moment Mike is tuning his Loar and it is glorious.  :-)

----------


## Frank Russell

Anything with Joe Strummer on it.

----------


## jasona

Right now there is a Go-Gos tune in the background. Plus, there is this (and perhaps only Rick will appreciate it):

----------


## Keith Erickson

Just finished listening to Rush do a cover of the Yardbirds tune _Heart Full of Soul_ but now listening to them cover "For What it's Worth".

The CD is called *Feedback* and I never get tired of it  :Cool:

----------


## sgarrity

Herschel Sizemore's new recording, B-Natural.  Mighty fine!

----------


## journeybear

Amy Winehouse - "Back To Black"

The girl is good, and deserves all the Grammys. It's a real shame her private life is played out in public, and has become tabloid fodder, because what got her here (her music) is really good and hopefully lasting. Outstanding production too.

"I _told_ you I was trouble, You _know_ that I'm no good ..."

----------


## banJoe

Solo, instrumental, Christian Cow-bell music.

----------


## Keith Erickson

Did I mention the mandolin related content on the *Rush-Feedback CD*?

Alex Lifeson plays the *mandola* on this album  :Cool:

----------


## journeybear

> Solo, instrumental, Christian Cow-bell music.


Sorry, I'm not clear on this ... Are the cows Christian? Is the music Christian? Are the cowbells Christian?  :Confused: 

Anyway, more cowbell!!!  :Laughing:

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

> Originally Posted by banJoe
> 
> 
> Solo, instrumental, Christian Cow-bell music.
> 
> 
> Sorry, I'm not clear on this ... Are the cows Christian? Is the music Christian? Are the cowbells Christian?...


If the former, I think the cows may be better off converting to Hinduism.

----------


## Rick Schmidlin

Jesse Winchester "Yankee Lady"

----------


## Dan Hoover

> Just finished listening to Rush do a cover of the Yardbirds tune _Heart Full of Soul_ but now listening to them cover "For What it's Worth".
> 
> The CD is called *Feedback* and I never get tired of it


 I GOT THAT!!!...thanks..i'll be listening to that in 5 minutes...i have the vid of that tour also!! show in Germany...cool..

----------


## Mike Bunting

Finally found a copy of Let's Get Lost.

----------


## Mike Bunting

now?

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Thanks for that Mike -- I haven't heard that gem for a while.

----------


## Mike Bunting

Nice to  find another fan, I've been on a Chet kick since I downloaded the bit torrent of Let's Get Lost.

----------


## Denny Gies

Some old mandolin blues by Yank Rachell, Carl Martin, Willie Hatcher (who does a great "Garbage Man Blues"), Ted Brogan and Johnny Young.  Great stuff.

----------


## Paul Kotapish

Bill Frisell's _Disfarmer_. Very interesting project (with some mandolin and slide work by Greg Leisz and fiddle from Jenny Scheinman) from one of my favorite guitarists. The album is a soundtrack composed and assembled for an exhibition of Mike Disfarmer's mesmerizing B&W photographs, and to my ear, works perfectly to evoke the mood of the images. Check it out.

More about the project: here.

The entire CD was available for streamed listening online: here. 

Not sure how long that link will last, but it was working today.

More about the album: here.

One of Mike Disfarmer's photographs:

----------


## Paul Kotapish

Also in heavy rotation: 

Wilco's new CD

Paul McCartney's latest project under the pseudonym "Fireman"

Looking forward to the new CD from Väsen.

----------


## Stephen Cagle

The Larry Stephenson Band    (I saw God) :Grin:

----------


## Eric F.

Going back and forth between some old Muddy Waters shows and "Walking on Coals" by Canhoto Da Paraiba.

----------


## journeybear

Boz Scaggs' first album, "Boz Scaggs" - back when he was _good!_ His first few solo albums were topnotch mixtures of country, soul, and pop - romantic and soulful. This is the one recorded in Muscle Shoals with their great session payers and also Duane Allman on it, and everyone always plays "Loan Me a Dime," but right now I'm listening to his take on Jimmie Rodgers's "Waiting for a Train." But the song I couldn't get out of my head, the one that made me scour the interweb for this, is "Look What I Got!" Great stuff.  :Mandosmiley:  Later on I may get to one of my all-time favorite obscure albums, "Moments," but we'll see ...  :Whistling:

----------


## Daniel Nestlerode

I'm listening for the timer on my oven --and there it goes!--
I'm toasting some organic almonds.  

Daniel

----------


## pigpen

> [now?


Wow.  I highly recommend that everybody goes back one page of this thread and listen to the Chet Baker YouTube that Mike Bunting posted.  

Just beautiful!  (though I guess I've never heard un-beautiful things from Chet, at least musically)

Thanks for posting that!

_Edit_  I now see that Mike has posted another great one on this page...getting all my Chet Baker fires stoked...

----------


## Jonathan James

Listening to the debut CD by 17-year-old mando phenom Sarah Jarosz ("Song Up in her Head")....some great participants including Tim O'Brien, Thile, Stuart Duncan, Mike Marshall.  

Here's a good YouTube video of her performing with Samson Grisman on bass (yes, Dawg's son!) and Alex Hargreaves on fiddle:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U9rH8_DgCqk

----------


## Rick Schmidlin

Ten Years After :A Space In Time

Next: John Coltrane at The Village Vangaurd

go figure

----------


## Tripp Johnson

Paul, thanks for posting the Frisell project. Great stuff! Frisell is one of my favs as well.

----------


## Denny Gies

The Stanley Brothers, 1949-1952.  Just good ol' bluegrass.

----------


## Dan Hoover

posted this in the earworms yesterday..thought it would go here??cause it's what i'm listening to this morning...again...it's really stuck in there...
  Freeborn Man of the Traveling People-Ewan MacColl performed by Fretkiller

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GN8mP2IDueE

----------


## megamafro

Recently I have been listening to a lot of Seth Lakeman, Faustus and Bellowhead

----------


## sgarrity

Tony Rice "Acoustics"  Gotta love that spacegrass!!

----------


## JEStanek

Sara Watkins solo CD.  With Ronnie McCoury and Thile, Tim O and a host of other fine artists....

Jamie

----------


## Rick Schmidlin

Jesse Winchesters first album - song now  Brand New Tennesse Waltz, Levon Helm on mandolin 1970

Robbie Robertson produced, Todd Rungrun engineer

----------


## pigpen

Bobby Charles - _Bobby Charles_

A really great and laid-back CD from the 70's that I believe used all of The Band except for Robbie as backing musicians (Robbie didn't want to face Bobby Z's wrath by having the whole band back someone else).  

I can't get enough of it, just perfect for these hot and humid days!

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Zappa...

----------


## CES

Steve Martin's new album...actually quite enjoyable...also been listening to a lot of Miles Davis and Janis Joplin of late...

----------


## Mike Bunting

Michael Cleveland and Flamekeeper.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

> Nice to  find another fan, I've been on a Chet kick since I downloaded the bit torrent of Let's Get Lost.


I checked that film out too, thanks to Niles' heads up about that film, and have been doing the same as well -- but I didn't think of going to youtube for him until _your_ post.  :Wink:

----------


## JeffD

Emerson Lake and Palmer - Hoedown.

----------


## JeffD

> Zappa...


Black Napkins. Brings back all kinds of memories.

----------


## mtucker

> Jesse Winchesters first album - song now  Brand New Tennesse Waltz, Levon Helm on mandolin 1970


Funny you mention Jesse Winchester .. love him, missed him here at McCabe's a few weeks ago because of other stuff. Here's Rudyvadam doing an impersonation of him on his youtube channel.

----------


## Dustin Greer

I'm listening to Tim O'Brien's Fiddler's Green

----------


## onassis

Darrell Scott live at Eddie's Attic in Decatur, GA, 2004. Mind blowing set! It's the latest free offering on his website.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

> Black Napkins. Brings back all kinds of memories.


Likewise your ELP post...

----------


## Gutbucket

The Kruger Brother's  "The Suite"  Disc 1

----------


## Ronnie L

Just got through the Merlefest DVD. Going on to Telluride...

----------


## Yellowdog

I'm new to the mandolin world. This site is great.
David Grisman/Jerry Garcia/Tony Rice's "The Pizza Tapes", and Ricky Skaggs "Pig in a Pen" have yet to leave my playlist.

----------


## Mike Bunting

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vbTJ8gDAvn8
Ah, Tiny!

----------


## mandopete

Okay, I just got done listening to the new release by Zoe Muth & The Lost High Rollers and while you may not have heard of her I think you will.  Her voice reminds me a bit of Emmylou Harris and/or Lucinda Williams.  She writes her own material.  Her band, while mostly electric (guitar, pedal steel, bass, ect.) features my friend Ethan Lawton on mandolin.

This one is definately worth checking out!

Here's a sample

----------


## Keith Owen

My playlist this morning so far: (albums)

The Everybodyfields, _Nothing is Okay_
Adam Carroll, _Far Away Blues_
Sarah Jarosz, _Song Up In Her Head_

----------


## Farmjazz

Harmonious Wail - "Gypsy Swing"
   > Sims Delaney-Potthoff is one of the tastiest mando players ever.

Cathie Ryan - "Somewhere Along the Road" 
   > Her version of High on a Mountain is my favorite. In My Tribe is a stirring       self-penned piece comparing her Irish ancestry to the Anasazi/Navajo of the American southwest. Haunting.

----------


## AlanN

> I'm new to the mandolin world. This site is great.
> David Grisman/Jerry Garcia/Tony Rice's "The Pizza Tapes", and Ricky Skaggs "Pig in a Pen" have yet to leave my playlist.


My fave part of Pizza Tapes, aside from some of the picking and hearing Tony and Jerry together, is the flub and Rice retort in Long Black Veil....classic.

Listening to Sizemore's B-Natural for the last few days. I have about 1/2 the tunes down, nothing terribly hard, but to get Herschel's phasing and feel, different story.

----------


## journeybear

> Listening to Sizemore's B-Natural for the last few days. I have about 1/2 the tunes down, nothing terribly hard, but to get Herschel's phasing and feel, different story.


Especially while playing an acoustic instrument ...

Oh! You meant _"phrasing"_ ... Oops! Sorry ...  :Whistling: 



 :Grin:

----------


## Jim Garber

Quebecois fiddle tunes.

----------


## AlanN

Thank goodness for the proof reading around here, don't know where we'd be without it.

At least I didn't writing 'tasing'.

----------


## Rick Schmidlin

My gal whistleing my mando tunes  :Smile:

----------


## Mike Bunting

> Okay, I just got done listening to the new release by Zoe Muth & The Lost High Rollers and while you may not have heard of her I think you will.  Her voice reminds me a bit of Emmylou Harris and/or Lucinda Williams.  She writes her own material.  Her band, while mostly electric (guitar, pedal steel, bass, ect.) features my friend Ethan Lawton on mandolin.
> 
> This one is definately worth checking out!
> 
> Here's a sample


Hardcore, love that stuff.

----------


## catmandu2

I Wanna Be Yer Zombie -- Slackeye Slim

----------


## Mike Bunting

Vishten

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

Emory Lester - "Crusin' the 8" & Becky Buller - "Rest My Weary Feet" - new inspiration all the way !!,
         Ivan :Cool:

----------


## journeybear

Red Dirt Road - Brooks & Dunn

This is not only my favorite B & D song, it's one of the few I like, _and_ there's some nice mandolin in there.  :Mandosmiley:  I was looking through a stack of CDs and saw it - guess I forgot I'd picked it up at a yard sale. What I've heard from them is a bit too mainstream Nashville for me, but there's something about this song ... Maybe it's the way the lyrics deal with memories without getting nostalgic. I dunno. Well, since I have it, I'll have to give them a listen - it's only fair.  :Wink: 

But first I've really got to listen to the recordings we made for a demo and select a few cuts ... Sometimes playing is a lot of work ...

----------


## Rick Schmidlin

The Carter Family, Bury Me Beneath the Weeping Willow. I play it on the mandolin and now want to play it Carter style on guitar.

----------


## Keith Erickson

Nickel Creek- This side  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Mando Smash

I Love the way he plays this tune! :Grin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J4JGTTi8h60

----------


## journeybear

Yeah - if he would just practice some, he might get good ...  :Wink:

----------


## AlanN

Excellent.


...and he plants  :Laughing:

----------


## Paul Kotapish

*Väsen Street*

The whole album is--predictably enough--splendid. Guest appearances from Mike Marshall and Darol Anger. They really are one of the best bands anywhere, and have been for 20 years now. 

For those of you who are not yet familiar with them, the lead instrument is a Swedish nyckelharpa--kind of like a hurdy gurdy with a bow. Check out the clip, and learn more at http://www.vasen.se/

----------


## onassis

> The Carter Family, Bury Me Beneath the Weeping Willow. I play it on the mandolin and now want to play it Carter style on guitar.


You know, I've had this urge the last couple of weeks to learn a bunch of Carter Family tunes on guitar, Mother Maybelle style. Now I just gotta get a big arch-top... :Smile:

----------


## Rick Schmidlin

London Calling: The Clash

----------


## bbice58

XM Bluegrass Junction


Bruce

----------


## Mandoviol

Earlier today: Jonathan Coulton, The Infamous Stringdusters, Dan Tyminski, Steve Martin, and !DelaDap.

Too bad I can't get Bluegrass Country on the FM down here!

----------


## AlanN

On the previous page, the fellow playing Jethro's Tune. Is that Jordan Ramsey?

----------


## mandocrucian

Dave Swarbrick - *Smiddyburn/Flittin'*

----------


## journeybear

> On the previous page, the fellow playing Jethro's Tune. Is that Jordan Ramsey?


Yep. Not familiar with him but he does a heckuva job on it.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Mandoviol

> *Väsen Street*
> 
> The whole album is--predictably enough--splendid. Guest appearances from Mike Marshall and Darol Anger. They really are one of the best bands anywhere, and have been for 20 years now. 
> 
> For those of you who are not yet familiar with them, the lead instrument is a Swedish nyckelharpa--kind of like a hurdy gurdy with a bow. Check out the clip, and learn more at http://www.vasen.se/


Although my internet connection/antivirus doesn't like Youtube so much, I checked out their website.  Very cool sound!  Thanks for introducing me to them!

----------


## Paul Kotapish

> Although my internet connection/antivirus doesn't like Youtube so much, I checked out their website.  Very cool sound!  Thanks for introducing me to them!


Glad you enjoyed them. If you have a chance to catch Väsen live, do it. You won't be disappointed. They seem to inspire folks with widely divergent musical tastes--bluegrass fans, jazz heads, rockers, folkies, etc. As good as their recordings are, they are indomitable on stage.

----------


## catmandu2

I enjoy Vasen--started playing with a hardanger fiddler myself earlier this year, so I've been seeking trad. Scandinavian.  Although, being Swedish (I believe), I don't know whether Vasen employ hardanger..

But today's listening...still listening to indy/punk/alt. country/psychobilly...(or Americana/Experimental/Other)

----------


## smsuryan

Dougie Maclean

----------


## Bigtuna

Richard Greene and The Grass is Grenner - Wolves a-howlin'. Found it today in the used bin at the cd store here in town! Butch is sounding great on it as well as the rest of the crew.

----------


## Douglas McMullin

Mike Marshall's Big Trio.  Great music.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

The Dixie Belles - Golden Classics . Right now my wife and I are listening to a copy of this 60's era girl-group-singing-in-unison album sent to us by my dad, and we trying to figure out if they were unintentionally bad, or recorded this stuff tongue-in-cheek. It's chock full of standard 60's guitar and drum riff cliches, but flavored with New Orleans style piano and horns. So far we have not turned it off, so it starting to look like one of those it's-so-bad-it's-good CDs.  :Wink:

----------


## journeybear

Speaking of The Dixie Belles ...  One of my favorite Nawlins songs is their "Down At Papa Joe's." What an indescribable thrill to find the 45 at a yard sale a few months ago - and to have a record player so I could hear it for the first time in decades, rather than just run it through my mind. At the same yard sale I picked up "Summertime" by Billy Stewart - a soul rave-up version from 1966 that still knocks me out - and "Angel Baby" by Ruby And The Originals. All in all a major score, by my reckoning, even if not collectible quality, at least they don't skip. Thanks for bringing The Dixie Belles to mind.

BTW, my mind first went to The Dixie Cups. Ronnie Spector was sitting in with the band on Letterman tonight, as they were paying tribute to Brill Building songwriter Ellie Greenwich, who passed away a couple of days ago at the age of 68. Hadn't heard. So all night they were playing her songs, cowritten with Jeff Barry and sometimes Phil Spector. "Chapel of Love," "Be My Baby," "Baby, I Love You," "Da Doo Ron Ron," "Christmas (Baby Please Come Home)," "River Deep - Mountain High," "Then He Kissed Me," "Leader of the Pack," "I Can Hear Music," "Do Wah Diddy Diddy," "Hanky Panky" - the list goes on and on and on. Great stuff.

We now return you to your previously scheduled programming, already in progress ...

----------


## Mandoviol

> Dougie Maclean


Amen!

----------


## terzinator

"REAL TIME" -  Darrell Scott and Tim O'Brien. Oh My GOD. This is such a great piece of work. Recorded in one of their living rooms in a single sitting. No overdubs or anything. (In "real time," as it were...)

If the first tune, "Walk Beside Me," doesn't give you chills, well, then, um, I'm sure you can see your doctor for that.

----------


## Terry W. Harvey

Reckoning - The Dead
Stomp - Compton & Long

----------


## Landgrass

J.D. Crowe "Come On Down To My World"

----------


## youndo

Old And In The Way-11/4/73 Sonoma State University, CA

----------


## JimBo113

Now as in today?  I was thinking of some of my first concerts that I saw....so every one from Janice and Jimmi,  Sam the Sham and the Pharaohs, Hoyt Axton ,Vasser Clements,Nitty Gritty dirt Band, Zappa, Its a Beautiful Day, Pure Prairie League, Just a hodge poge of blues and old rock, Jerry with and without the Dead, Lena Horn, Gram Parsons, The Who, New Riders of the Purple Sage. The Band , Little Feat.   That is who I am listening to today...And in a little while Prarie Home Companion
  I use to work as a volunteer stage hand (who am I kidding  :Laughing:  I lugged equipment up and down the Load-in steps to the stage :Grin:  )Back in the early 70's at Freedom Palace and Cowtown Ballroom in Kansas City.   Saw Sam, Janice , Jimmie and  at the Kiel Opra house in St. Louis (all of them different shows)

----------


## Mike Bromley

...Drilling Jars. :Frown: 

Screech....CLANG....screech...CLANG

Been going on for two days now.  

Mando Content:  My Coberley beater is in my hands.

----------


## Jill McAuley

"Redican's Mother" a slip jig played by trad group Pride of New York on their recently released debut CD (self titled).

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## CES

Mando content...for most of the day we've been listening to the "90's" channel on cable...little bit of a trip back in time...Losing My Religion, of course, has been played a couple of times.

No mando content...driving around this week (lot of windshield time), I heard for the second time the Cage the Elephant song "Ain't No Rest for the Wicked..."  Love the slide guitar, it's simple enough for me to learn, so I'm sitting here as my kids watch a Scooby Doo movie trying to work it out...only been fussed at once so far, so I'm running with it...

----------


## Rick Schmidlin

Some Girls: The Rolling Stones

----------


## Mandoviol

"Trio Sonata in G minor, RV74 - Andante," by Antonio Vivaldi.  Earlier, the forging scene from Wagner's _Siegfried_.

----------


## Denny Gies

A couple of old radio broadcasts put on CD of Johnny and Jack with Kitty Wells.

----------


## Jim

Went to Yonder Mountain String band concert at Red Rocks Friday night. They gave out there new CD. Listening to it since. No favorites yet but good strong playing from all.

----------


## frankenstein

Sea of Tears, Eilen Jewel..   :Smile:

----------


## Dagger Gordon

Paul,

I was listening to Vasen's Linnaeus Vasen last night actually, and I've got to say I'm not sure I really like Andre Ferrari's percussion that much.  I much prefer it when I can hear Roger's guitar more clearly.  It's not that I don't think percussion can work in their line-up - I'm sure someone like Bijan Chemirani could add a lot in fact - but to my ears at any rate they actually lose something with his playing which seems to me to be mixed too loud on the Linnaeus CD.

I do think their album with Mike Marshall and Darol Anger worked very well, by the way.

While on the Swedish theme,  one of my favourite CDs is Norrland by Jonas Knutsson (sax) and Johan Norberg (acoustic guitar) from 2004.  I understand they've since made another one. An unlikely combination of instruments perhaps, but quite magical.

----------


## journeybear

Loudon Wainwright III: High Wide & Handsome - The Charlie Poole Project

Wonderful stuff by a genuine talent honoring another one. I was not aware of Charlie Poole per se, though I've been doing some of his songs for years - "Moving Day," which I learned from The Holy Modal Rounders; "The Deal," which I have played countless times at campground pickin' and pickin' parties; "Ragtime Annie," which I used to play in a band and also at parties. Now, Mr. Poole didn't write any of these, but if they were associated with him, then he has had an effect on me that I wasn't even aware of until now. Thanks to both Charlie and Loudon and all associated with this album. Wonderful stuff!  :Mandosmiley: 

Then there's "Took My Gal out Walkin'," the refrain of which (never knew where this came from till now) was immortalized in a full-page one-sheet panel cartoon by R. Crumb in Bijou Funnies No.6 long, long ago:

I ain't got nobody, just as blue as I can be
I ain't got nobody make a big fuss over me
I don't get somebody, I'll go back to the farm
I'm gonna milk the cows and chickens, I don't give a golly gosh darn

If any of you remember this, good for you! The look on the chicken's face while being milked in the last panel is priceless!  :Laughing:

----------


## catmandu2

Have to start my Monday morning with Tom Waits - Real Gone

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Jehro:

----------


## Mandoviol

"Hocus Pocus" by Focus.  'Nuff said.

----------


## AlanN

Omygarsh, I remember that...tune. The original head-banger music.

----------


## Paul Kotapish

> I was listening to Vasen's Linnaeus Vasen last night actually, and I've got to say I'm not sure I really like Andre Ferrari's percussion that much.  I much prefer it when I can hear Roger's guitar more clearly.


Hey Dagger,

I agree. Ferrari is a great musician, and he definitely put an interesting spin on _Linnaeus_ and _Världens_, but I prefer the band as a trio. 

The newest album, _Väsen Street_, is just Olav, Roger, and Mikael, with a few guest appearances from the likes of Mike and Darol. Very much the traditional sound, and, as expected--gorgeous. Check it out. It's just releasing in this country, but it might be out already in Scotland.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

> "Hocus Pocus" by Focus.  'Nuff said.


_That_ one belongs in the ear worm thread!  :Wink:

----------


## Mandoviol

> _That_ one belongs in the ear worm thread!


When I get my mando down here, I'm going to learn Jan's guitar line!  And learn to yodel.... :Laughing:

----------


## Mandoviol

Okay, update on this: I am now listening to Apocalyptica (the metal string group) playing "Ruska."  BUT I have figured out "Hocus Pocus" on fiddle  :Smile:

----------


## journeybear

OK, now let's see if you can whip up a bluegrass version of it. Might be one time you'd have to _slow down_ a song to make it work!  :Wink:

----------


## dulcillini

Three Bean Salad:   I just found this group tonight.  Their music is really nice--very interesting mix of styles.  Love that pulsating sound they have going.
All three are great musicians, but I especially like the mandolin player.

Mike

----------


## catmandu2

The Brian Jonestown Massacre - Their Satanic Majesties Second Request

Captain Beefheart - Mirror Man

----------


## David Thompson

I am currently working this out on mandolin,
Scottish Borders
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKS8bB-dVv4

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

John Mayor, who happens to be a wicked good blues guitar player...

----------


## Rick Schmidlin

Balden Powell

----------


## Ben Milne

After a week up at the National Music Muster (yep we got both kinds) today i let my Ipod play through all of the Dropkick Murphys albums i own.  This year the Tavern was somewhat less country more celtic  for most nights were irish nights which was a refreshing change from previous years... just had to get the Lespauls and marshall stacks a run.

----------


## pettyman

Folk Alley . com

Some great stuff on their radio...

----------


## catmandu2

> Balden Powell


Is _Balden_ Baden's older brother?  :Wink:

----------


## GoVols

Sarah Jarosz's new cd, "Song Up In Her Head"

A young (just graduated from high school) gal from Austin, TX.  She plays mandolin, guitar and banjo.  Has a terrific voice and is great songwriter.  Her website (www.sarahjarosz.com) has 4 or 5 songs you can listen to.   :Cool:

----------


## Denny Gies

Allison Krauss.."A Collection"

----------


## Keith Wallen

A lot of Bill Withers stuff.... I know but I just discovered it :-) Mainly because of Sara Jarosz doing "Grandmas Hands"

----------


## Hans

Maddie May by Dave Ray.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

> Is _Balden_ Baden's older brother?


I think I saw him once in Baden-Baden.

----------


## JeffD

Eduard Lalo - complete piano trios. 

Wonderful stuff. Like nothing I was prepared to hear.

----------


## Rick Schmidlin

> Is _Balden_ Baden's older brother?


Sorry Baden Powell,


Now listening to Dylans new CD :Cool:

----------


## David Casal

the ghost of a thounsand

----------


## Rex Hart

Dwight Mccall "Never Say Never Again" cd,
Jackson Browne  "For Everyman" cd

----------


## JeffD

A brief scanning of the last 18 pages of this surprisingly popular thread, and I have some observations:

Our collective musical tastes are all over the map. Any generalizations about what kind of music we listen to would be wrong.

While there is a lot of shared enthusiasm for most of the music, there is some music, I am sure, to which some of us would not chose to listen. (And we have been amazingly diplomatic in not mentioning it.)

If it comes up in other threads that "certainly we all listen to bluegrass" or "certainly we are all folkies" or indeed, certainly we are all ANYTHING, just point 'em to this thread.

----------


## catmandu2

> ...there is some music, I am sure, to which some of us would not chose to listen. (And we have been amazingly diplomatic in not mentioning it.)



Jeff, now that you've let the cat out of the bag...I wasn't going to say anything, but...all of the other music mentioned here except mine is ####.  :Cool:

----------


## JeffD

> Jeff, now that you've let the cat out of the bag...I wasn't going to say anything, but...all of the other music mentioned here except mine is ####.


I agree.  :Laughing:

----------


## MandoJump

Barren County- New Grass Revival....awesome album.

----------


## catmandu2

But, a little more seriously...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jIAFZQNVBXk

And if you _really_ want to have some fun...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eFMjz...eature=related

----------


## Rex Hart

Barren County...Great album!!!
Goin to the Fair,Lee Highway Blues,Souvenir Bottles(which I hear Sam is going to re-do on his new project)

----------


## Rick Schmidlin

Velvet Undergroend at Maxs Kansas City

Tomorow moring Tampa Red

----------


## journeybear

Amy Rigby - Diary of a Mod Housewife ... In my humble (and published) opinion the best album of the 1990s. I know - you're probably saying to yourself, "Who?" Well, so did I at first, but I caught on pretty quickly. This astoundingly inventive singer/songwriter based in NYC at the time staved off the numbing degradation of a series of temp jobs by creating this collection of songs in a variety of genres. Brilliantly produced by Eliot Easton, guitarist from The Cars, the arrangements are perfectly designed for each song: the rock songs really rock, the country songs really twang, the pop songs really pop, and so on. Even Amy's far-from-perfect voice is charming, conveying a suitable vulnerability. As she says in the liner notes, "I didn't want to fight about sex and laundry with my husband unless I could turn it into a song. Somehow going to work at a cr@ppy job made more sense if I could look at it as ... research."  :Laughing:  That observation has helped get through all manner of unsatisfactory situations. It's good to revisit your favorite music from time to time to remind yourself how good this stuff can get.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Thanks for the heads up on that CD, JB. While she doesn't sound like Maria McKee, it made me think of Lone Justice, so I am now listening to one of the best songs from the _80's_...

----------


## Keith Wallen

> Barren County...Great album!!!
> Goin to the Fair,Lee Highway Blues,Souvenir Bottles(which I hear Sam is going to re-do on his new project)



You two just gave me a new ear worm...  :Smile:  I love that Goin to the Fair. The kick off is on replay in my head... Have a great weekend!

----------


## Michael Ramsey

Today, I've been listening to rough mixes of the upcoming Aaron Ramsey recording.  It has folks on there like Ron Block, Tim Stafford, Randy Kohrs, Jason Moore, oh, yeah, I about forgot, Tony Rice.

----------


## MandoJump

> Barren County...Great album!!!
> Goin to the Fair,Lee Highway Blues,Souvenir Bottles(which I hear Sam is going to re-do on his new project)


He is indeed.  He is also re-doing Whisper My Name...which in my opinion is one of the best NGR songs ever.  Can't wait for that album... October 20th.

----------


## journeybear

> Thanks for the heads up on that CD, JB. While she doesn't sound like Maria McKee, it made me think of Lone Justice, so I am now listening to one of the best songs from the _80's_...


Not much argument from me, there. The two LJ albums and MMK's first are up there. In fact, "Shelter" made my list of favorite obscure albums - so there is _that_ connection between her and Amy.  :Smile:  (See my myspace page for more blah blah blah on this.) I am amazed that I've found both of these LPs at yard sales here, and "Shelter" is autographed, no less!  :Disbelief:  When they did this on SNL back then (and I think she was wearing the same dress) she just tore it up, singing and dancing, just a stomping superball of energy - one of the hottest performances ever on that show. She really looked like she was just going to lose it, she was so into it. Track down _that_ clip if you can. Meanwhile, I like this one (embedding disabled). Maria is still around, puts an album out every couple of years. Lots of videos on youtube, including real early ones, before the Lone Justice albums. Don't get sucked into the vortex of arguing which was the better of their two albums or the better band (completely different personnel on each) - that's been whirling for over twenty years and will never stop. I like them both, and just like more songs on the second. Also, how can you not like her guitarist's name - Shane Fontayne? One of the all-time great rock 'n' roll names. he went on to play with Bruce Springsteen on "Lucky Town," and showed up on SNL again. Saw him years later backing up Marc Cohn. Kind of a step down, if you ask me, but a gig is a gig.

----------


## Hans

Dave Ray's "Long Haired Doney". Stunning.

----------


## Stephanie Reiser

Mark O'Connor's 30 year retrospective with Mark, Chris Thile, Bryan Sutton, and Byron House.
Absolutely breathtaking!

----------


## doc holiday

Foghorn Duo....Sammy Lind /  Caleb Lauder
Great great music!  fiddle mandolin guitar & clawhammer

----------


## acruzn

Fascination by the Greencards

----------


## Rick Schmidlin

The Germs, I used to do lights and hang with them. I just bought a DVD of them at The Whiskey when I was doing the spotlight.

----------


## mandogreg2

The Buckhannon Brothers cds. Great old-time mandolin tunes.

----------


## jasona

> The Germs, I used to do lights and hang with them. I just bought a DVD of them at The Whiskey when I was doing the spotlight.


Here is another you might recognize Rick!

----------


## Wickie

THis vid really does it for me just cant stop replaying it 





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7oxcC18xE4Y

----------


## onassis

JasonA-  Billy Zoom has to be my favorite guitarist from that era...and X alwys hits the spot! Thanks!

----------


## journeybear

oops ...  :Whistling:

----------


## journeybear

"Car Talk" & "Wait Wait - Don't Tell Me" - It's Saturday morning, time to get the funny news from NPR and leave the music alone for a bit. Actually, I _have_ picked up on a few artists via Cah Tawk over the years ...  :Wink:  ... and the amount of information I have learned from Wait Wait dwarfs what I get from network news and even what I've learned from Jon Stewart and Stephen Colbert ...  :Laughing:

----------


## catmandu2

Still listening to Tom W - Real Gone...  My other band, which sounds like PP & M meets Burl Ives, is playing down at the farmer's market in 45 mintues.  I need to balance that stuff by listening to Tom as often as possible.

----------


## Rick Schmidlin

> JasonA-  Billy Zoom has to be my favorite guitarist from that era...and X alwys hits the spot! Thanks!


That was shot a Club 88 for The Decline . I was there that night and what a party. I toured as X's LD and sometime road manager from 80-84 and produced their MTV vids. As for Billy Zoom he was my roomate when on tour :Cool:

----------


## journeybear

> THis vid really does it for me just cant stop replaying it


I dunno ... I like Heart OK, and the singing is fine, but Nancy is just playing chords, not really exploring much of the instrument's potential, just strum trum strum. To me they sound like they're trying to cover the song, not really get into it. I usually say, go to the source. 

Try this one by The Rock Gods themselves. A little dark, the sound is a bit flat, JPJ's singing is, ah, tentative (he's no Sandy Denny), and while it's nice to see the triple-neck, it's Page on the mandolin, doing a fine job.  :Mandosmiley:  Watch out for Bonzo getting a whomping sound out of a tambourine. This one really does it for _me_ ...  :Wink:

----------


## catmandu2

As a 15 year-old in 1975, it's this stuff that got me into acoustic music to begin with.  I still love to play a bunch of stuff from LZ III when I'm playing guitar.  And _Four-Sticks_ sounds killer on a 12-string.

Thanks for the clip JB.

----------


## GoVols

> Fascination by the Greencards



Awesomeness....

----------


## Mandoviol

Transatlantic Sessions, Vol. 3, Disc 1; right now Tim O'Brien's playing.

----------


## Patrick Gunning

New Punch Brothers videos.

----------


## macgiobuin

"Fork In The Road" by The Infamous Stringdusters

----------


## Gutbucket

"No More to Leave You Behind", by the Infamous Stringdusters

----------


## MrFantasy

Bill Frisell

----------


## Paul Kotapish

Julio Pereira & Kepa Junkera: _Lau Eskutara_

Wonderful collaboration between Portuguese bandolim and guitar player Pereira and Basque trikitixa (button accordion) virtuoso Junkera. 

Great stuff.

Available at iTunes or http://www.audiolunchbox.com/album?a=225638

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

...

----------


## Mandoviol

Leahy, "Little Ditty."

----------


## Spencer

Bray Brothers, Prairie Bluegrass.  Haven't heard it for a while, still as good as I remember it.

Spencer

----------


## Randy Smith

> Bray Brothers, Prairie Bluegrass.  Haven't heard it for a while, still as good as I remember it.
> 
> Spencer


Spencer, speaking for others from central Illinois, thanks for mentioning the Bray Brothers! Their records are great.  The notes to one of them cite Monroe saying (early 1960's?) that there were only two other bluegrass mandolinists: Frank Wakefield and Nate Bray. If Nate were still alive, his F-12 would still sound sweet.

Hope the Cafe social club Illinois Mando Maniacs will see your post so they can thank you for remembering the Brays.

Cheers,

R.S.

----------


## Mandoviol

"Trane to Conamarra" off Bela Fleck and the Flecktones' _Left of Cool._

----------


## Rick Schmidlin

Stiv Bators and The Dead Boys

----------


## OKMike

Cross Canadian Ragweed's latest.......nice

----------


## JeffD

> But, a little more seriously...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jIAFZQNVBXk
> 
> And if you _really_ want to have some fun...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eFMjz...eature=related


I had one Capt. Beefheart album, the one with Frank Zappa, which I had all of.

----------


## catmandu2

Jeff, you mean Zappa'a _Bongo Fury_?  Great album.  Or do you mean the classic CB album that Zappa produced _Trout Mask Replica?_  Classics.

----------


## journeybear

Todd Rundren live at Nola's in Rochester NY 7/26/08. I've been suddenly thrust into a deep and unavoidable pool of caca which demands immediate attention despite there being plenty of other things I'd _much_ rather be doing. In the middle of this maelstrom I felt a need to hear "Just One Victory" and in the process found several versions, one of which the poster upgraded the audio to the track recorded by his Edirol R-09HR - which sounds phenomenal. So with that and "Black Maria" and "Open My Eyes" and others my spirits are being lifted ever so slightly.  :Mandosmiley:  Nothing better than listening to your favorites when the chips are down. Now back to the horror of the task at hand.  :Crying:

----------


## Rick Schmidlin

Dandi Wind

----------


## catmandu2

Le Sony'r Ra and His Combo

----------


## Randy Smith

Hmm.  Sometimes you look up and find something just happened.  I didn't plan today as CANADIAN MUSIC DAY, but that's what Thursday's become.

1. The Duhks, *The Duhks.* Simple title, complex record: blues, gospel, fantastic Irish dance music, Leonard Cohen, Ruth Ungar, and Paul Brady songs, the sweetest version of "Wagoner's Lad" ever. imo: get this one. 
2. The Bills, *Let em Run.*
3. The Wailin Jennys, *Firecracker.*    
4. Annabelle Chvostek, *Burned My Ass.* A former Jenny paying the price for playing and singing on *Firecracker*?

R.S.

----------


## thesubliminalman

The "Waybacks" and the "Rumpky Mountain Boys" are on the top of the list.

----------


## journeybear

The Holy Modal Rounders - 1 & 2 ... Inventors and nearly only practitioners of "acid folk" (critics' designation, not theirs, but apt). One of the most influential albums for me, probably because it hit me just at the right time, when I was ready for it, and just a little later than Dan Hicks & His Hot Licks - "Where's The Money?" and R. Crumb & The Cheap Suit Serenaders' albums. I immediately put together a trio with two like-minded guys, guitar and fiddle, and had a blast for a couple of years with that band. A real learning experience. But as to the HMR - I'd heard some of their songs before by other people - "Blues In The Bottle" by The Lovn' Spoonful, "Euphoria" by The Youngbloods, "Hesitation Blues" by Hot Tuna (clearly they influenced others as well, including later on being commemorated with the naming of Rounder Records) - but hearing the way they did them, with one foot in tradition, one in psychedelia, was revelatory. I had no idea you could be as out there as a duo with just acoustic instruments as they were.  :Mandosmiley:  Their "Hesitation Blues" may be the first song to use the word "psychedelic," 3 1/2 years before the Summer Of Love.  :Disbelief:  And to learn now, on this CD re-release, that their first album was recorded in December 1963 and January 1964 - that's _before_ The Beatles on The Ed Sullivan Show - is just mind-blowing. I'm glad I heard it when I did, even if it was 13 years later! I'd heard Stampfel and Weber earlier, without knowing, on early Fugs albums - which I just got, too, but these guys get played first.  :Wink:  So glad I got to see them, even just once, on a reunion tour in the early 1980s, tucked away in some room on the U. of New Haven campus. Never did see The Fugs, but I've heard stories ...

----------


## doc holiday

Mr Engineer  -  Jimmy Martin & Paul Williams  :Coffee:

----------


## Rick Schmidlin

Gram Parson: Satans Cage

----------


## Space Pup

Ace Frehley - Anomaly
Heaven & Hell - The Devil You Know
Steve Martin - The Crow
Greg Hawkes - The Beatles Uke

----------


## viv

"the bank of __________ blues"**    .....it sucks, actually.  :Crying: 

_**the name of this financial institution has been kept private to protect the *&#@%! screwing me blind i mean the innocent....._

----------


## Paul Kotapish

> The Holy Modal Rounders - 1 & 2


The first few Holy Modal Rounders LPs were "gateway" recordings for me--they led me down the wicked path to Charlie Poole and the North Carolina Ramblers, the Skillet Lickers, and other dangerous source recordings available only from County Records at the time.

The HMR's irreverent interpretations of those string-band classics still make me smile.

----------


## journeybear

Loudon Wainwright's High Wide & Handsome - The Charlie Poole Project kind of got the ball rolling for me here, as he does "Moving Day," an oft-performed song in my repertoire and that of both jug bands I've played in, which I'd learned from HMR. LWIII credits the songwriters (Andrew B. Sterling; Harry Von Tilzer), where HMR just leave it blank.  :Disbelief:  Easy to tell who's the musicologist here!  :Wink:  I can just imagine _that_ conversation ... Stampfel: You know who wrote that? Weber: Nope. You? Stampfel: Nope. Weber: All right, then. You know who wrote ...  :Laughing:

----------


## Rick Schmidlin

Gus Cannon and my cat loves it,so does my gal :Laughing:

----------


## Mandoviol

"Bowie" by Flight of the Conchords.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Going through a 70's progressive rock flashback...

----------


## Bigtuna

New Avett Brothers on NPR

----------


## Mandoviol

> Going through a 70's progressive rock flashback...


I really should make a tab for "Hocus Pocus"....getting Jan Akermann's guitar line down would be hard, but the general stuff isn't all that complex.

Hey, 100th post!

----------


## JEStanek

Jim MacDaniel - look into Gentle Giant.

Me, tonight I was listening to Barber's Adagio for Strings.

Jamie

----------


## mandopete

...and some Caravan

----------


## mandopete

....and Hatfield and the NortH

----------


## mandopete

...and some Van Der Graff Generator

----------


## mandopete

..and maybe even Split Enz

----------


## mandopete

...and The Nice

----------


## mandopete

...then there's always Jesse Cobb's favorite...Ozric Tentacles

(okay I'll stop now)

----------


## Samjessin

Skillet Lickers - Prosperity and Politics

http://cdn2.libsyn.com/samjessin/The...5d2c80ae3ba166

----------


## JEStanek

Today, Sept 23 is John Coltrane's Birthday so I'm listening to A Love Supreme then Blue Train.

Jamie

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

> ...and The Nice


I'm not quite sure why, but all of the sudden I feel like getting in a dance fight.

----------


## farmerjones

Django Rhinehardt's 

Honeysuckle Rose. 

 :Whistling: 

(Fats Waller actually wrote it)

----------


## Pickin' Potter

Infamous Stringdusters - Golden Ticket

----------


## BlueMt.

Transatlantic Sessions 3
Roll Away The Stone - Kelly Joe Phelps
Jerry Garcia / David Grisman

----------


## Mandoviol

> Transatlantic Sessions 3
> Roll Away The Stone - Kelly Joe Phelps
> Jerry Garcia / David Grisman


I take it that's on the second disc?  I've tried to find Disc 2, but apparently it's not available anymore in the US   :Frown:

----------


## JeffD

Ricky Skaggs Songs My Dad Loved and Hazel Dickens A Few Old Memories are now in my rotation.

Great stuff.

----------


## Mike Snyder

Anything and everything by the David Munnelly Band. I'm hooked!

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Dr. Horrible's Sing-along Blog. I was inspired by the Emmy's the other night to go back a give this another view, and this time I am 99.9% sure that there _is_ mando-content in the first song at the beginning of Act II.

----------


## Mandoviol

> Dr. Horrible's Sing-along Blog. I was inspired by the Emmy's the other night to go back a give this another view, and this time I am 99.9% sure that there _is_ mando-content in the first song at the beginning of Act II.


That is probably one of the greatest musicals to come out of the 21st century....which song is that, "On The Rise?"  There might be a mando there, but it's hard to say...I almost want to say that it's fingerstyle guitar, but I could be wrong (it's hard to hear stuff properly when your eustachean tubes are swollen).

----------


## Paul Kotapish

> Dr. Horrible's Sing-along Blog.


I haven't seen the whole _Dr. Horrible_ opus yet, but Joss Whedon is definitely into some great acoustic music. The soundtrack (mostly by Greg Edmonson) for the original, shortlived _Firefly_ series was wonderful--full of cool acoustic guitar parts.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

> That is probably one of the greatest musicals to come out of the 21st century....which song is that, "On The Rise?"  There might be a mando there, but it's hard to say...I almost want to say that it's fingerstyle guitar, but I could be wrong (it's hard to hear stuff properly when your eustachean tubes are swollen).


Yep, that's it: _On the Rise_. I too was wondering if that was a guitar played up the neck, but to my ears it seemed more purcussive and with less sustain than a guitar -- but now that you mention it the picking pattern is more like fingerstyle guitar. (But then again it's hard to hear stuff properly on tiny computer speakers as well.  :Wink:  )




> ...The soundtrack (mostly by Greg Edmonson) for the original, shortlived _Firefly_ series was wonderful--full of cool acoustic guitar parts.


Thankfully, Hulu has all 14 episodes online.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

...

----------


## Lee Callicutt

David Bowie's "Bewlay Brothers." http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8a82arE0JSQ

----------


## Gene Bragg

www.radiofreebakersfield.com. Nearly 60 mins of TWAG,CRUNCH, and OOMPH! Right now playing surf music!

----------


## Alex Orr

Right now?  A couple of recordings me and a buddy made tonight while jamming on my front porch.  Surprisingly good considering how informal the whole things was.   :Smile:

----------


## Lee Callicutt

I've been enjoying this black cab session as well:  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zFx9LIkb3qg

----------


## man dough nollij

> ...


Man, that's OUTRAGEOUS! I've got to get some of that, or better yet, see them live. Did you notice the weird 8-stringed fan-fretted guitar? Wonder what the story is with that... :Disbelief:

----------


## catmandu2

> Man, that's OUTRAGEOUS! I've got to get some of that, or better yet, see them live. Did you notice the weird 8-stringed fan-fretted guitar? Wonder what the story is with that...


Charlie Hunter.  If you've never heard him play solo, it's a treat; he very effectively incorporates nice bass lines into his solo playing.

----------


## bassthumper

kate wolf....nina gerber plays mando on some cuts

----------


## catmandu2

oops

----------


## James P

The Damnwells - One Last Century.  
In some ways another run of the mill alt-Americana band, but from time to time the guy writes a great song.  Another free download so the price sure was right.

----------


## Rick Schmidlin

Byrdmanix, bought it for 6.99 the other day and have not heard since the day.Holds up really good.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

> www.radiofreebakersfield.com. Nearly 60 mins of TWAG,CRUNCH, and OOMPH! Right now playing surf music!


Great link Gene -- thx! (Kinda like KPIG meets pirate radio, hyped up on Red Bull.)

----------


## Dan Hoover

> www.radiofreebakersfield.com. Nearly 60 mins of TWAG,CRUNCH, and OOMPH! Right now playing surf music!


  man this is cool...i have to get my bongo out tonight now...thank you..

----------


## John Gass

Marty Stuart - No Hard Times (from Live at the Ryman)

----------


## bones12

WDVX streaming out of Knoxville.  Doug in vermont

----------


## Mandoviol

Beethoven's Symphony No. 3 in E-flat Major, Op.55, "Eroica."

----------


## David Casal

los salvadores

----------


## sgarrity

David Surette's "The Green Mandolin"

----------


## Jill McAuley

"Paddy in the Smoke" - compilation of trad music recorded in a London pub in the late '60's. Only one tune has mandolin on it - played by a priest no less!

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## Dagger Gordon

Grisman, Vignola, Nolan, Papillo  - The Living Room Sessions
Spiro  - Lighbox
Radiohead - Hail To The Thief

----------


## Mandoviol

"The Melody of Rhythm" by Bela Fleck, Edgar Meyer and Zakir Hussain with the Detriot Symphony Orchestra.  Pretty wild album.

----------


## Barb Friedland

Kathy Mattea's disc "Coal" - wonderful

----------


## Rick Schmidlin

Dan Hicks and The Hot Licks, Last Train to Hicksville

----------


## JeffD

Piano trios and piano chamber music. Yummy.

----------


## JEStanek

Autumn always pulls me back to Jazz standard from my collection, Coltrane, Brubeck, Davis, George Winston doing Guaraldi.

Oh, yeah. M.I.A. so it's not all jazzy all the time.

Jamie

----------


## Mandoviol

> Autumn always pulls me back to Jazz standard from my collection, Coltrane, Brubeck, Davis, George Winston doing Guaraldi.
> 
> Oh, yeah. M.I.A. so it's not all jazzy all the time.
> 
> Jamie


I take it that's Winston's _Linus and Lucy_ album, if I'm not mistaken?

Fall is a pretty jazzy time of year.  Too bad it's not September right now; "September Song" would be an apt tune.  No really good October songs.

----------


## JEStanek

Yes.

Great Pumpkin Waltz / Charlie Brown Thanksgiving (Winston or Guarldi), Autumn Serenade (Coltrane and Hartman- heck that whole albumn is a rainy day friend) Autumn Leaves (Cannonball Adderley & Miles Davis), Temptation (by Waits or Dianna Krall always feels like fall to me)

Jamie

----------


## Link

Gerudo Valley Theme, from The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time, as played by Retro Remix Revue, and Dire, Dire Docks, from Super Mario 64, ibid.

----------


## Mandoviol

Earlier, "Cobbler's Hornpipe" off Eliza Carthy and the Ratcatcher's Rough Music.

----------


## Jill McAuley

Bob Dylan - "Fourth Time Around"

----------


## Dan Hoover

> No really good October songs.


i know i'm late on this,being Nov.8th...but,checkout "October Ballad" by Chick Corea...very cool,from The Griffith Park Collection...stanley clarke,freddie hubbard,joe henderson and lenny white..if nothing makes you feel the leaves falling..man it's this...cheers

----------


## journeybear

Amy Winehouse - Back to Black

Wonderful stuff. Not my usual go-to style, but there's something about the material, the performance, the arrangements and production, that is just irresistible. It's good to remember even the recent past.  :Wink:

----------


## Canister

I'll join into the Tinninitis group. The mondo drowns it out though.

----------


## J. Galoshes Esq.

Some selections from Debussy's piano music played by the composer himself!

(Well, he played into a piano reel which was then re-recorded. That counts though, right?)

----------


## JeffD

Chopin, 

The Complete Nocturens
The Complete Impromptus

Claudio Arrau


sooooooooo beautiful

----------


## Mandoviol

Shostakovich, String Quartet No. 8.  Possibly the only piece ever written to truly capture the feeling of fear in a man knowing the Soviets are coming after him to force him to write music for the regime.

----------


## Steve Conley

Flash Hawk Parlor Ensemble, something I just ran into totally by accident today.  I guess it's a sort of eclectic jam band the guitarist from The Decemberists put together with some people in his neighborhood who play various random instruments.  Their song "Give Back the Recycle Bin" from their debut album _Plastic Bag in a Tree_ has some nice mando pickin' along with, uh, Moog swoops, I think, in the background.

----------


## journeybear

Brandi Carlile - The Story (from the album of the same name)

This was about my favorite new song from 2007. Came out of nowhere and knocked me out. Part of it is the writing - simple, but true - part of it is the performance - heartfelt and evocative, and she uses her voice's breaking so effectively - part of it is the arrangement - effective use of dynamics - part of it is the sum of the parts. She has a new album out, which seems to have dropped unnoticed - no TV appearances, no reviews (that I've seen) - suddenly it was just there. Anyway, my copy arrived a couple days ago, and I'm psyching up to listen to it. Meanwhile, I see where I've rated every song from "The Story" 4 or 5 stars; high praise from easy-to-please-but-hard-to-impress me.  :Smile:  But no MC ... oh well, no one's perfect.  :Whistling:

----------


## Matt DeBlass

Steve Earle's "Washington Square Serenade" album, specifically "Down Here Below" at the moment (nifty song about Central Park's famous red-tailed hawk, Pale Male).

----------


## lgc

Country Negro Jam Session.  Holy Cow.

----------


## Larry S Sherman

Amazing CD..Allen Toussaint's "_The Bright Mississippi"_



Larry

----------


## Larry S Sherman

More about _"The Bright Mississippi"_



Larry

----------


## journeybear

Blood Oranges - Corn River

I just noticed this recent purchase sitting unopened on my desk - well, yeah, it's been a hectic distracting couple of weeks - popped it in  ... and wow! I thought their "The Crying Tree" was great - this is phenomenal! Jimmy Ryan has a bigger presence here on their first album - more mandolin, both electric and acoustic, more singing - and though I first got into them through Cheri Knight and she asserts herself more on their second release, there is a lot going on here. This sounds a bit more like it's Jimmy's band, which may have led to the change as the other members contributed more to the second album. Clearly I'm going to be listening to this a few times over the next day or two, and I'll have to post an update to the Mandolins In Rock list. Plus any CD that has as the back cover of its booklet a fist holding up a five string emando can't be all bad!  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## JEStanek

Sarah Jarozs's CD download from Amazon for $1.99.  

Well worht it.

Jamie

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

_Texas Drive_, on live365.com; the last ten songs played follow:

Whiskeyfish
Going Down [3:50]
Sushi  

Eleven Hundred Springs
Hank Williams Wouldn't Make It Now In Nashville, Tennessee [2:42]
Bandwagon  

Brazos Stone
Close Distance [3:55]
Pleasurable Pain  

Dean Seltzer
Gen 5 [3:05]
Dean Seltzer: Lady Luck 

Cross Canadian Ragweed
To Find My Love [4:40]
Happiness And All The Other Things

John Prine & Mac Wiseman
Pistol Packin' Mama [2:43]
Standard Songs For Average People

Bleu Edmondson
Little Bit Crazy [4:18]
One Voice the Live Album  

Chris Knight
Danville [4:20]
Heart of Stone  

Jerrod Medulla
I'm On Fire [3:07]
This Time Ago  

Mike McClure
Outlaw's Prayer [3:47]
Outlaws

----------


## Bennett

Andy Statman: "On Air" (T & M Records)

Whirlwind live performance from 2003.

----------


## Michael Wolf

Patrick Vaillant - Bastian Contrari
Petri Hakala - Trad

Both received this week.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

<bump>

More Texas Drive:

Matt King
Eden's Apple [4:38]
Matt King - Rube

Willie Nelson, Merle Haggard & George Jones
I Gotta Get Drunk [2:11]

Ryan Beaver
Streets Of Austin [4:34]
Under the Neons

Robert Earl Keen, Jr.
I'm Going to Town [2:34]
No. 2 Live Dinner

Merrol Ray
Dancin' Hard [4:09]  

Wade Bowen
Please Come to Boston [6:22]
Bootleg  

Radney Foster
Angel Flight [3:54]
Revival  

Cross Canadian Ragweed
Down [3:38]
Soul Gravy  

Scott Miller
Dear Sarah [3:01]
Thus Always to Tyrants 

The Gourds
Shreveport [4:10]
Haymaker!

----------


## yankees1

ME and I can't stand it much longer!!

----------


## joshua collum

The Infamous Stringdusters...

----------


## catmandu2

John Surman - _Brewster's Rooster_ ... I can't stop listening to it.

John Surman
Drew Gress
John Abercrombie
Jack DeJohnette

----------


## Denny Gies

Bruce Catton's "The Civil War" read by Barrett Whitener.  It is a 7 CD audio book; great.

----------


## Sleepy

" The meat purveyors" China White i think that's the name of it.

----------


## mandolooter

Linton Kwesi Johnson = Independent Intravenshan

----------


## ...and Master of None

Grandson crying...

----------


## Daniel Nestlerode

Eric Skye Acoustic Groove Trio: Slow Moving Dog

Acoustic Jazz (flatop guitar, bass, drums) with a massive groove.  Great stuff.
It's so new that it hasn't hit Eric's website yet.  (http://www.ericskye.com/) But an email will yield a very cool CD!

Eric Skye often plays in Portland OR with Tim Connell on mando.  Tim plays in style that sits comfortably between Don Steirnberg and Jamie Masefield.  They are planning on releasing a CD sometime soon.

Daniel

----------


## Mark Gibbs

As of recently I have been listening to Radio Bluegrass International via the internet. It originates from the International Bluegrass Museum in Owensboro Kentucky. Mostly strait forward bluegrass with a lot of vintage recordings. Sometimes the fidelity isn't the greatest and occasionally some of the tapes play in reverse and that can get pretty wild. Once while an old Bluegrass Boys tape was playing in reverse I swear i could hear  "Bill is dead, Bill is dead" 

Living on the West Coast all of my life, it wasn't until the early 70's I had some exposure to Bluegrass. The first Bluegrass festival I went to was in Norco, Ca. Bill Monroe and the Bluegrass boys were there with many other bands. Got to hang with Bill and Boys he even taught me a song that i still play today, Tennessee Blues. Norco had some big festivals with 10,000 people in attendance over a 3 day period. I wonder if any of the Cafe Members ever went to any Norco Festivals?? Maybe drop me a private line and we'll chat about the good ole days at Norco.

----------


## fishtownmike

David Grier...Hootenanny. I never gave him a listen but recently read an article about him in a old copy of flatpicking guitar magazine and it peaked my interest.

----------


## mandocrucian

Finally got the cars dug out and in to town. Couple of packages containing some jazz CDs waiting at the post office.

Jeremy Steig - _Flute Fever_
Jeremy Steig - _This Is Jeremy Steig_
Chip Shelton - _Have Flute Will Travel, Stop 2 Cape May_
Michael Mason - _Deluge_
Danny Gottlieb (w/Jeremy Steig, John Abercrombie) - _Brooklyn Blues_

NH

----------


## Mandoviol

"Time is No Medicine" by Bearfoot.

----------


## bigbike

South banjo styles by Mike Seeger :Grin: , seriously I am, but for mandolin stuff Live in Knoxville-amy Ray

----------


## Jill McAuley

Well, I'm watching/listening to a documentary from 1973 on Youtube about the Donegal fiddler Johnny Doherty, and before that I was watching/listening to (hey it's mainly music content in the documentary so that counts!)  a documentary about the fiddle style of South Donegal. Great stuff.

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## JeffD

> Well, I'm watching/listening to a documentary from 1973 on Youtube about the Donegal fiddler Johnnie Doherty, and before that I was watching/listening to (hey it's mainly music content in the documentary so that counts!)  a documentary about the fiddle style of South Donegal. Great stuff.
> 
> Cheers,
> Jill


Wow good stuff. I will check it out.

My only familiarity with Donegal fiddling is Packie Byrne, whose collection of whistle tunes I have been chomping down like candy corn.

----------


## pjlama

Here's my current playlist in the CD changer in my car;
Avett Brothers - I and Love and You
The Shins - Oh, Inverted World
Yes - Yessongs
Nora Jones - The Fall
The Infamous String Dusters - The Infamous String Dusters
The Clash - London Calling

----------


## Jill McAuley

Jeff,
Here are links to the playlists of all the episodes for both documentaries:

South Donegal Fiddle:
http://www.youtube.com/view_play_lis...F9E41148ABB723

there's one part where a fiddler tunes his fiddle down so as to be able to emulate the sound of bagpipes - very interesting!

Johnny Doherty - Fiddler on the Road:
http://www.youtube.com/view_play_lis...A19B02B5F89051

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## JeffD

Oh man. 

Well what an afternoon I am going to have!

----------


## JeffD

If I ever go to Donegal I know which weekend to chose. 

What a great video.

----------


## journeybear

Right now I'm listening to brown noise - that's white noise with lots of heavy metal mixed in - sort of like noise metal or industrial rock but not exactly. The whole audio spectrum all at once, very grungy. They're digging up my street to put in storm drains, and today is the day for the backhoe. I'm impressed how they can be so precise with something so big and powerful, though it's a small bucket, half a meter across. Anyway, since my place is right on the corner, they are right outside my window and I can't hear _anything_ else. It's live theater, but not much variety, and the rhythm is totally lacking in syncopation.  :Wink:  So I'm glad to have some errands to do. I'm outie!  :Grin: 

Soon as I'm on my bike and a couple of blocks away, I'll be listening to the sounds of silence ...  :Laughing:

----------


## catmandu2

Sonny Rollins - East Broadway Rundown.

If you like hard bop, this session with Elvin, Jimmy Garrison and Freddie Hubbard is great.

----------


## mandroid

Portland's KBOO.fm, streaming on the computer via DSL since I don't live there, and there is a mountain between  these locales.
They played Alistair Hulett's songs for  segues, so I went to u tube to check the recently RIP mr. Hulett's music further.

Another good one done gone..

----------


## Mike Bunting

Hillbilly Chamber Music-Don Grieser. a really excellent recording.

----------


## Denny Gies

The Nashville Bluegrass Band's CD "To Be His Child"

----------


## AlanN

Psychograss at Rocky Grass 2002. On Ride The Wild Turkey, just bass for Mike when it comes time for his solol, very perfect. Also, they play 3rd Stone From The Sun, even the banjer takes a ride.

----------


## Don Grieser

Mike, I like your taste in music.  :Grin: 

I started making a playlist of Norman Blake's mandolin tunes and that's what I'm listening to.

----------


## Mike Bunting

I'm listening to Norman too! Working out Green Leaf Fancy in GDGD and trying to
learn Southern Railroad Blues. I love putting HCM on and dimming the lights and just stting back with my eyes closed, lovely arrangements and harmonies. That Gil is amazing but all the instruments sound great.

----------


## cerrogordo

Blues for Vassar from Tone Poets -- great tune and album!

----------


## KyleBerry

Dry Branch Fire Squad- Church By the Road

----------


## Mandoviol

Bela Fleck on _Perpetual Motion_.  Specifically, Beethoven's "Seven Variations on 'God Save the King.'"

----------


## Jim Cariello

Swarb's Lazarus

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Matt King, _Rube_

----------


## Dobe

Aubrie Haynie's quad-stop bowed video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Xa9J2ZTebg  :Popcorn:

----------


## ...and Master of None

Pride and Glory - Pride and Glory (the band Zack Wilde formed when he split from Ozzy)

not 'zactly mando related although there is a banjo on the intro of one tune...  :Smile:

----------


## kirksdad

Wood Brothers Bonaroo 2008 concert.........Steve Earle "The Mountain"

----------


## Rick Schmidlin

David Brombers "Mr. Bojangles" then
Now: John Prine  Illegal Smile

----------


## Andrew B. Carlson

Just got a bunch of classic Ralph Stanley, Lester Flatt and Osborne Brothers. Also some newer Alison Krauss and Union Station.

----------


## Mandoviol

Grisman - E.M.D.

----------


## SteelyAaron

punch brothers

----------


## Dan Hoover

Paul Pigat's from Cousin Harley,his cd " Boxcar Campfire " very cool...very nice mando playing by Paul Rigby from Neko Case...

http://www.cdbaby.com/cd/PaulPigat

----------


## chasgrav

Mick Maloney, "Strings Attached".  Very fine Irish player on one of his 1970s recordings.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Jack Denim: _When the Levi's Break_

----------


## Rick Schmidlin

A sound clip of a Vinatge Old Wood.

----------


## catmandu2

Keith Jarrett - _Changeless_

----------


## Les Corley

Tone poems 2 Mood Indigo Love that one

----------


## journeybear

This hard rock anthem I wrote a while back is echoing through my mind right now. Just shredding ...  :Mandosmiley:  God, I'm good! In my mind, anyway ...  :Whistling:

----------


## catmandu2

lol JB.  Wake up!  How many times can you play "Free Bird"?   :Wink:

----------


## B. T. Walker

My ex-wife just gave me DGBX.  Awesome.  Why wouldn't she do stuff like that when we were married?

----------


## ColdBeerGoCubs

Dead
Ween
Beck

Were the last 3.

----------


## ISU Trout Bum

Mumford & Sons

----------


## Bob A

The ringing in my ears - tinnitus. Too much high-volume music and firearms exposure.

----------


## journeybear

> lol JB.  Wake up!  How many times can you play "Free Bird"?


Oh no - this is _better_ than "Free Bird" - and not just because I wrote it. This is what keeps me going, and from going insane - though sometimes I wonder if stuff like this has actually driven me insane, or is a symptom of that insanity, or ... eh, I just don't know.  :Confused:  But anyway, as any songwriter can tell you, thinking about your music can be an escape from day-to-day drudgery, a place to escape to when your day has become humdrum, and hardly a day goes by when something I've written or am writing doesn't breeze through my mind and hold sway for a while. Plus running my songs through my head helps improve my playing when I get to it - sort of regrooving my brain waves. That's what I like to think, anyway ... :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Jill McAuley

"The In Crowd" - a great double CD Northern Soul compilation, great stuff altogether!

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## KyleBerry

Take Me Back (and leave me there)- Dailey & Vincent

----------


## Harrmob

New Grass Revival "Live" in France CD, the last song Sapparo. That song is my head and will not leave. It's like 15 minutes long and Sam's Break is...OK if you like slide mandolin. But Pat Flynns break is awesome and Bela does some tremelo/chording staccoto thing that is not natural. I don't even listen to the other songs on the CD. How many of you can relate to this?

----------


## mandocrucian

*Paddy Carty (w/Mick O'Connor) - Traditional Irish Music* (Irish fllute w tenor banjo)

*John Doonan - Flute For The Feis*

----------


## Denny Gies

The Music of Bill Monroe...1956-1994; a 4 CD set.

----------


## DSDarr

Mostly been listening to the new CD "Prelude" by teen fiddle phenom Alex Hargreaves. Featuring Mike Marshall on mandolin.

I'm also listening to a lot of classic Butch Baldassari -- who I never seem to get tired of.

-David

----------


## mandroid

Comedic  stand-up Arthur Smith sings Leonard Cohen, a recording of Arthur's stage show.
and a few songs from John Hegley his band the Popticians they  did a number of songs written on the theme of Glasses , arrangements  reminded me of the, also British, Bonzo Dog doo-dah Band 
in the inclusion of the sax and the sound that they used  in a call and response bit,  via  BBC Radio 7.. online.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/console/b007xrf8

----------


## 3step

I like to check out the MP3s on here. Some real treasures of what people are doing musically, out there. My favorites today were, Eva Holbrook-Tuscany and Magnus Zetterlund-Waltz of dreams. Gorgeous stuff. another 2 cds on my to buy list.

----------


## Bob Buckingham

Foghorn Duo, they are coming to Asheville and I am going to Nashville.  Oh well.

----------


## luckylarue

Don Grieser's Hillbilly Chamber Music

Beatles - Mono box set

----------


## Jill McAuley

comp CD of various stuff - Television - "See No Evil", Bowie - "Rebel, Rebel", plus Broken Social Scene, Yeah,Yeah,Yeahs, Buzzcocks, The Jam, The Clash, X, The Minutemen, Sonic Youth....

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## B. T. Walker

Texas Tornados _Esta Bueno_.  Great Tex-Mex rock conjunto, it features among the tracks the last recordings of both Freddy Fender and Doug Sahm.  Augie Meyers playing his Hammond B3, singing about getting his _culo_ kicked by his girlfriend's father in "Velma from Selma" is a classic.  Flaco Jimenez sets the buttons on his accordion on fire each and every song.  Nice birthday present.

----------


## journeybear

The "I Am Sam" soundtrack (music from and inspired by the motion picture - meaning not everything on the CD is from the movie) - a very nice compilation of Beatles covers. Not groundbreaking, a bit on the mellow side - the hardest rocking numbers are Heather Nova's "We Can Work It Out" and The Vines' excellent "I'm Only Sleeping," and even The Black Crowes get mellowed out on "Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds" - but this is a very pleasant Sunday morning cup o' tea. Hey, as far as I'm concerned any album that includes Sarah McLachlan and Heather Nova is a must-have.  :Wink:  No mandolins, though ... maybe on the sequel ...  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Mandolin Mick

Battle of Evermore by Led Zeppelin and Rawhide by Bill Monroe ...

----------


## Pete Martin

Hampton Hawes, great Jazz pianist.

----------


## clintross

Blue Highway-A week from Today

----------


## fishtownmike

I have been checking out the new zac brown cd. i read an article about him in a old fretboard journal and decided to give him a try.

----------


## Anti

of Montreal. The Beatles. Die Toten Hosen. Pink Floyd. Blind Melon

Essentially Stoner Jams Twenty-Ten.

----------


## BiscoMando

Weather Report - Heavy Weather

I inherited an amazing record collection from my uncle, and this one is a great find.  I had only heard Birdland before this (played it in high school jazz band)

----------


## Mandoviol

Not right now, but earlier today, Tony Rice's _Nightflyer_ album.  A lot of good cuts, with some action from Sam Bush and Jimmy Gudreau.  "John Wilkes Booth" has to be one of my favorite cuts off that album (or Tony Rice tunes ever).

----------


## catmandu2

Emmylou - _Wrecking Ball_

----------


## chip

The Chapmans! :Grin:

----------


## Mike Snyder

The Squirrel Hunters- 3 ways- Hartford, Compton, The Wilders- Who would be #4?

----------


## David Engdahl

Don Stiernberg-Home Cookin'

----------


## AlanN

Tal Farlow - Cherokee. What hands this fellow had.

----------


## jimbob

Master of Bluegrass....side one

----------


## Scott Austin

The Pixies and Dr.John,not at the same time though.

----------


## Denny Gies

"Svining With Sven" with David Grisman

----------


## Richard Morrison

I'm listening to my Ipod alot more since i'm on a work trip. Cant get enough of the Garcia/Grisman stuff and Blue October, a band from my days in Houston,TX just seem to keep getting better...and they have a mando in the band. I guess i'll always rotate the usual favs...Black Crowes, Damien rice, Flaming Lips, Pink Floyd,and a little Outlaw Country.

 :Coffee:  Good Thread!

----------


## Mandoviol

Sarah Jarosz - _Song Up In Her Head_
Packway Handle Band - _Packway Handle Band_
Solas - _Reunion - A Decade of Solas_
Alasdair Fraser and Natalie Haas - _In the Moment_

----------


## Larry S Sherman

I've been enjoying Bibi Tanga & the Selenites new CD "_Dunya_".




Also liking the new Gorillaz CD "Plastic Beach". Neither is a mandolin CD.

Larry

----------


## bones12

Joe Bussard's Tennessee Country Classics on WDVX. Sublime, essential and always right on target.  Doug In Vermont

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

_Clement Street_, by The Gas Men.

----------


## JeffD

I have my mp3 on a Tommy Jarrel rotation, and I have been picking along for a couple of hours now. I cannot, absolutely cannot get enough of his playing. Its like I keep looking for something in there, or like a moth to a front porch light.

What a way to spend the evening! Mandolin, mp3 player, and a glass of Knob Creek that I managed perfectly so that the last sliver of ice just melted into the last sip at the last moment.

----------


## Mandoviol

"La Pata Negra" by Pata Negra on _Duende Exploration: Crossing Borders of Flamenco_.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Matt King...

----------


## PositivePicker

Junior Walker and the All-Stars, "Shotgun".  Some of the best music ever made!

----------


## rico mando

led zeppelin

----------


## sgarrity

Ear Candy by Robin Kessinger and Todd Hallawell.  It's great guitar pickin!

----------


## Dan_dolin

I live near where I work, so I take the opportunity to practice a few tunes almost every day while at home for a quick lunch.  I still have those still going through my head!

----------


## KyleBerry

Don Rigsby's the Voice of God album.

----------


## doc holiday

Kyle....Tell us about Don's new CD???

Me...  :Smile:    David Peters  "Art in America" ........with the CD player on 'repeat' mode

----------


## catmandu2

Got inspired to learn this yesterday (on tenor banjo)




I made an arrangement that comprises some of the riffs from JR's piano rolls.

----------


## mandopickerer

The BEATLES!!!! It's amazing how Chris Thile says he's inspired by the Beatles. Punch Brothers, Nickel Creek, and the Beatles are all amazing in their own right!!! :Grin:

----------


## Bennett

The Memphis Jug Band. I really like the mandolin playing of Vol Stevens on their recordings... Anyone know where I might find out more about Stevens' life and work? I've trawled the 'Net and not come up with much...

----------


## Pete Martin

As many version of Monks "Ask Me Now" as I can, my fav new tune.

----------


## Nelson Peddycoart

Clarence White

----------


## Hans

"Draglines", The New Harmony Sisterhood Band.

----------


## catmandu2

Oscar Peterson Trio ~ _At the Concertgebouw_

----------


## DevilishDandolinMan

The new Gorillaz album... Their worst yet. So sad. I'm only half way through it tho... I just skipped to the song with Lou Reed and it's a sweet song.

----------


## DevilishDandolinMan

> The Memphis Jug Band. I really like the mandolin playing of Vol Stevens on their recordings... Anyone know where I might find out more about Stevens' life and work? I've trawled the 'Net and not come up with much...


This is all I listen to now... My favorites are On the Road Again, I Whipped my Woman with a Single Tree, and Viola Lee Blues. I also love all the ones that Hattie Hart sings. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HfuNmuSVEck

----------


## JeffD

Lefty Frizzell - I Want To Be With You Always

Piano solo, who would of thought of it?

----------


## doc holiday

Chad Fadely    iMando!   Thumbs up!

----------


## catmandu2

:Cool:

----------


## mandopete

*Nature of the Beast* by Jim Van Cleve - man this is fun tune to play on the mandolin!

----------


## KyleBerry

> Kyle....Tell us about Don's new CD???
> 
> Me...    David Peters  "Art in America" ........with the CD player on 'repeat' mode


Doc his new CD is fantastic!  It is a must have!

----------


## Ed Goist

Marty Stuart, 'Live At The Ryman'
Stuart is a gifted instrumentalist, a great singer and a born entertainer...
Outstanding!
-Ed

----------


## nobullmando74

eddie vedder "into the wild" soundtrack

----------


## Ed Goist

[QUOTE=Jim MacDaniel;785517]Matt King...
Hi Jim:
LOVE Matt King...IMO 'Rube' is one of the most under-appreciated albums of the past several years.
Thanks;
-Ed

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Yeah -- I was immediately taken with it after hearing Silvertone on Live365's "Texas Drive". It's a great album, but hard to describe to friends, at times reminding me of what would happen if Hank III and Trent Reznor teamed up on an album.  :Laughing:

----------


## Ed Goist

Listening to Chris Thile's _Stealing Second_ album this morning.

He was only 16 when he recorded this...Are you kidding me?!

-Ed

----------


## Ed Goist

I'm keeping this thread alive, because I really enjoy seeing what others are listening to.
This weekend's excellent episode of _The Marty Stuart Show_ has inspired me to listen to Marty all day today...
_The Pilgrim_, _Badlands_, and _Live At The Ryman_.
Epic!

----------


## Mandoviol

Last night and today, I've been listening to Leo Kottke's _6 and 12-String Guitar_ album (also known as the "Armadillo Album").  "Watermelon" is one of the best fingerstyle tunes I've ever heard.

Currently I'm watching the 1985 production of _The Gospel at Colonus_, which features the Blind Boys of Alabama.

----------


## catmandu2

> Last night and today, I've been listening to Leo Kottke's _6 and 12-String Guitar_ album (also known as the "Armadillo Album").  "Watermelon" is one of the best fingerstyle tunes I've ever heard.
> 
> Currently I'm watching the 1985 production of _The Gospel at Colonus_, which features the Blind Boys of Alabama.


I play _Watermelon_--also _Tennesse Toad_ and _The Sailor's Grave on the Prairie_.  Those are three of my very favorite tunes to play on guitar.  I don't sound exactly like Leo (of course)--his syncopation is so idiosyncratic and precise, but I fake it enough to make it interesting..._Watermelon_ takes a little doing.  The latter two are slower and much easier to replicate what Leo's doing.

I've broken a lot of strings over the years experimenting with tunings, before I figured out that many of Leo's tunes are just in open G, or variations therein.  :Redface: 

I'm currently listening to a recent ECM release: Christian Wallumrød Ensemble...some complex, brooding music...with some hardanger fiddle to boot.  Also, Jackie McLean's _Destination Out_ is still spinning on my CD changer.

----------


## Hans

"Shake 'em on down" by Ishman Bracey as done by Dave Ray.

----------


## doc holiday

David Peters, Jeff White, Tammy Fassaert, Pat Cloud... circa 1990...."The Texas Rangers"......oh yeah!

----------


## M.Marmot

As i type, 'The New Five Cents' by Mike Compton + David Grier

----------


## Ed Goist

Today it's Kenneth 'Jethro' Burns: _Swing Low, Sweet Mandolin_ as recommend as a 'compulsory' recording for mandolinists by several folks here on the Café. They're right! It's a benchmark for swing and jazz phrasing, and a lovely listen to boot.

----------


## ISU Trout Bum

Trampled by Turtles (an alt-bluegrass band from Duluth, MN) - 'Wait So Long'. Great group if y'all don't know 'em!  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Mandoviol

Gregory Alan Isakov, "The Stable Song."

----------


## mandohymn

The Bluing of the Sky by The Blackthorn Project - great sounding mandolin and octave mandolin licks with sweet harmonies.

----------


## nobullmando74

Ricky Skaggs and Kentucky Thunder "Bluegrass Rules"

----------


## Denny Gies

The Stanley Brothers "Together Again For The Last Time".

----------


## Keith Erickson

Me picking on my new Ludewig Mandolin  :Grin:

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

P.M. Dawn -- specifically the track _Fantasia's Confidential Ghetto_, which is one of the coolest medleys of covers _ever_, featuring songs by Prince, Talking Heads, and Harry Nilsson:

----------


## RFMando

Patrick Brayer: the secret hits of: Vol. 19 Dark Nova!

----------


## JeffD

Blind Alfred Reed, You Will Miss Me, Old Time Music of West Virginia

----------


## Mike Snyder

Mon. Old Dangerfield, Sledride, Bluegrass #1, Old Ebeneezer Scrooge- Kansas Bluegrass Assn. campout over the weekend. I don't want to look the fool. Again.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Firewater...

----------


## sgarrity

Tony Rice -- Unit of Measure

----------


## nobullmando74

"in a Sentimental Mood" from the album "We got it good and that ain't bad". Andre Previn & David Finck. laid back for sure.

----------


## Dan Hoover

jeff beck's " blow by blow " cd...i'm imagining jeff playing it on the mando...i'm doing that with almost everything i listen to anymore...

----------


## Nick Triesch

Anything I can find from Crystal Bowersocks!   Man,  that girl can sing!!!!!  Nick

----------


## Mandoviol

Alan Lomax's recordings of songs from the Georgia Sea Islands.  It's somewhat rough music (the people singing aren't professionals), but it certainly does have a really cool sound to it, as well as a lot of spirit, which is ultimately what music-making is all about.

----------


## Jim Murton

Dexter Gordons Go.. No mandolin but what a great album.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Banjo inconoclast Danny Barnes' _Pizza Box_ -- this CD rocks!!! (He and kindred spirit Jimmy Ryan should team up on a CD IMHO.)

----------


## Nelson Peddycoart

Foghorn String Band

----------


## Caleb

David Wilkie's Cowboy Celtic.

----------


## Alex Orr

The debut album from NYC rock band Free Energy.  Catchiest, most fun, and downright best album I've heard released this year.

----------


## Mark Gibbs

Caleb
The  last 2 mandolins i bought this year were made by Wyatt Wilkie, Davids son. Wyatt is listed in the credits on the Cowboy Celtic album and toured with the band for a couple of years. I met Wyatt in 07 when he lived close to me here in Southern Oregon. I tracked him down last summer to find him in Savanna Georgia as Master Craftsman at Benedetto Guitars!! He carves a  good arch top guitar as well as mandolins. That is why i bought 2. I have posted a couple of threads on the Cafe re. my Wilkie mandos if you want to have a look.

----------


## Caleb

> Caleb
> The  last 2 mandolins i bought this year were made by Wyatt Wilkie, Davids son. Wyatt is listed in the credits on the Cowboy Celtic album and toured with the band for a couple of years. I met Wyatt in 07 when he lived close to me here in Southern Oregon. I tracked him down last summer to find him in Savanna Georgia as Master Craftsman at Benedetto Guitars!! He carves a  good arch top guitar as well as mandolins. That is why i bought 2. I have posted a couple of threads on the Cafe re. my Wilkie mandos if you want to have a look.


Mark: Thanks for the info.  I didn't know about Wilkie mandolins.

I really love the Cowboy Celtic CD; it was an odd find and I picked it up due to the name and after looking at some of the song titles.  Have enjoyed it ever since.   I was wondering the other day about seeing them on tour, so I checked their site.  And wouldn't you know it...they were in my area two weeks prior! My loss.  I'll search for your other thread and see about those Wilkie mandolins.

----------


## Ed Goist

Thanks to all. I love this thread - I find it very musically expanding to see what other folks are listening to...
BTW, the _O Brother, Where Art Thou? Soundtrack_ - It's become one of my top 20 'go to', everyday listeners.

----------


## Mandoviol

Today I've been listening to Django Reinhardt's _Minor Swing_ from the Hot Club du Paris days with Stephane Grappelli.

----------


## JeffD

Bascom Lamar Lunsford, I am playing along with him too.

----------


## Jack Roberts

Jacinth "Stardust", on vinyl. (Not playing along though.)

----------


## DevilishDandolinMan

Loudon Wainwright

----------


## F-2 Dave

> Today I've been listening to Django Reinhardt's _Minor Swing_ from the Hot Club du Paris days with Stephane Grappelli.


Not listening at the moment, but i've had 'Honeysuckle Rose' by Django and Stephane going through my head for days. I regret not making an effort to see Stephane before he passed away.

----------


## catmandu2

Edward Vesala ~ _Nordic Gallery_: over and over and over...quite a dynamic soundscape.

----------


## AlanN

Don Reno Family and Friends. Recorded around 1983, has Tony Rice, Reno boys, Tom Stern. It's fun to hear Don and Tony trade solos, and Dale Reno always played lines that floated my boat.

----------


## Nelson Peddycoart

Today, I am listening to my new Skip Gorman CDs all day:
1.  The Old Style Mandolin, Vol 1.
2.  The Old Style Mandolin, Vol 2. (Monroesque)
3.  Mandolin in the Cow Camp

So far, they are just great!

----------


## M.Marmot

Fiddlin Bill American Beauty, The Nashville Bluegrass Band

----------


## danny_ga

"Young Mando Monsters"

Just pulled this CD off the shelf after not listening to it for several years. For some reason, Ronnie McCoury's 'Dusty Miller' is way better today than I remember it being before. His Gilchrist sounds awesome on that cut.

----------


## AlanN

Resounding 'Yes' to YMM. Produced by 'Count' Jimmy Gaudreau for the VAMP label, this was billed as Volume 1. Always wondered about vols. 2, 3, etc. Has tunes by Wayne Benson, Ray Legere, Steffey, Dan Tyminski, Radim Zenkel, Alan Bibey, maybe some others. Adam's Big Mon is F-A-S-T, as is Ronnie's Dusty Miller, mentioned above.

----------


## Caleb

Enya

----------


## Ed Goist

The Duhks - _'Fast Paced World'_

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Jack White on mandolin backed up by a piper and a tambourine...

----------


## bigbike

Rob Zombie

----------


## Denny Gies

After a 3 hour jam tonight I've got Sam Bush's "Circles Around Me" on the CD player and a cigar in the ashtray.

----------


## Barry Platnick

The musical, Hair

----------


## Mike Snyder

Captain Beefheart- Trout Mask Replica

----------


## Bigtuna

The David Grisman Quintet shows from the The Great American Music Hall. Both show have been in constant rotation since I downloaded them, I'm so happy I finally get to hear them after hearing so many people talk about them for so long.

----------


## Shawn Blackwell

Bela Fleck:"The Bluegrass Sessions" and Oregon:"Roots in the Sky". If you haven't ever heard Oregon I highly reccommend them. This link has both "Roots in the Sky" and "Out of the Woods" as a single purchase:

http://www.amazon.com/Out-Woods-Root...3766872&sr=1-2

----------


## catmandu2

> Oregon: "Roots in the Sky" and "Out of the Woods"


I had both of those on cassette when I was 20 years old--and wore them out listening to them.  Those two albums captivated me and inspired my imagination as much as any other music.

----------


## Jack Roberts

"candy gal" on Monroe's "uncle pen"...oops, it's over. Now "Texas Gallop."
I love old vinyl.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Dave Alvin: _Black Haired Girl_

----------


## Ed Goist

Last night's episode (DVR'd) of CMT Studio 330 Sessions on the CMTP Network (which, of course, means that I'm also watching it). This is a decent 'mandolin episode', just saw 'Born Lonesome' by Cadillac Sky (_"I'm at the mercy of my DNA..."_ - great line to be in a bluegrass tune), and now an acoustic version of Dwight Yoakam's 'Blame the Vain', during which his guitarist played a backing rhythm on a very nice black f-style mandolin.

----------


## journeybear

Sting, live on The Today Show, singing "Roxanne" backed by the Royal Philharmonic Concert Orchestra. This coincides with the release of his album, "Symphonicity" (get it?). They've blocked off the street and set up a stage that accommodates 50 - 60 musicians. I just wish the music was as impressive as the spectacle. As is so often the case with symphonic renditions of rock music, it's pretty soupy and sappy. Time to write some new songs and move forward, dude, instead of reinventing the past. Just sayin' ...  :Whistling:

----------


## catmandu2

> Time to write some new songs and move forward, dude, instead of reinventing the past. Just sayin' ...


Ka-ching.  I presume the reasoning of this inevitable marketing approach of adult contemporary MOR is that, those who enjoyed Roxanne in 1980 will again have a chance to "consume" it in new guise...in elevators, department stores, and doctor's offices...   :Sleepy:

----------


## Dan Hoover

never really understood why that band broke up?meaning the Police...or any of the really good band's?well at least the ones i like? everyone needs a break..just go do your own thing for awhile,make a record,take a vacation..you know??
 anyway,i'm listening to monk's dream at lunch..but i'll be digging out Police's "reggatta de blanc" tonight..

----------


## DD2146

> Last night's episode (DVR'd) of CMT Studio 330 Sessions on the CMTP Network (which, of course, means that I'm also watching it). This is a decent 'mandolin episode', just saw 'Born Lonesome' by Cadillac Sky (_"I'm at the mercy of my DNA..."_ - great line to be in a bluegrass tune), and now an acoustic version of Dwight Yoakam's 'Blame the Vain', during which his guitarist played a backing rhythm on a very nice black f-style mandolin.

----------


## Jill McAuley

Big Star - "September Gurls"

----------


## journeybear

Oh great - Now I'm listening to "September Gurls" on the jukebox in my mind. Thanks a lot! December boys got it bad ...  :Frown: 

No really - thanks a lot. Big Star had a lot going for it. Tell yer dad what we said about "Paint It Black," too, while we're at it ...  :Wink:

----------


## Mark Gibbs

Pandora internet radio with Bill Monroe and Peter Rowan for a channel guide

----------


## Jim

Ricky Skaggs " Instrumentals "

----------


## Charley wild

I'm still on a Lilly Brothers kick!

----------


## Ed Goist

The most recent release by Patty Loveless, _Mountain Soul II_. *WOW!* This is, to put is simply, fantastic American Roots music flawlessly performed. Clean and tasteful mandolin work is featured throughout by: Stuart Duncan, Ronnie McCoury, Jon Randall, and Bryan Sutton. This is how it's done folks, highly recommended!

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Rose's Pawn Shop:



(NFI)

----------


## Dave Schimming

Prairie Acre.

----------


## sanctuary13

The Decemberists.
The Island/Come and See.
from The Crane Wife

----------


## MiG-19

Live streaming of the Telluride Festival on KOTO.

----------


## Bigtuna

Roland White!

----------


## Chip Booth

Punch Brothers: AnitFogmatic

----------


## mugbucket

Five Pounds of Possum - Tim White

Hillarious, with some great mando breaks.


Ski

----------


## mfalkner

Steeldrivers - "Sticks that made thunder".  Bummed to hear that Chris Stapleton has left the group; I know they have some new vocalists and will no doubt still sound great, but his growly voice gave them a very unique sound.  Great debut CD.

----------


## journeybear

Stevie Ray Vaughan just shredding Jimi Hendrix' "Voodoo Chile - Slight Return" and a bunch of other stuff, going all the way back to Montreux 1982, their first big break. This is part of an hour-long retrospective called "Stevie Ray Vaughan: Live - Play Hard And Floor It!" on PBS. It's interspersed with commentary by Chris Layton, his drummer. Fabulous stuff. So glad I got to see him, even just once.

Thank all the contributors for PBS. Specials like this help to make up for all the horrible awful self-help nonsense the Miami stations usually run during pledge time. I may have to fire off a check, even though this is not part of a fundraising drive. THIS is the stuff!

----------


## Bigtuna

Russ Barenberg with Andy Statman and Co.'s - Cowboy Calypso (Lp>Mac)

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Jim White...

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

_"Carrie Hassler & Hard Rain 2"_ & _"Last Train to Kittyhawk"_ by Balsam Range,
                                                                                                                   Ivan :Cool:

----------


## rf37

When the Angels Sing  Rhonda Vincent

----------


## Brad Weiss

_Swing 220_, latest release from Herr Maestro Professor Stiernberg

----------


## Denny Gies

Paul Thorn's new CD, "Pimps and Preachers".  He is as irreverent and strange as ever....good stuff.

----------


## Bigtuna

Slim Richey - Jazzgrass

----------


## JEStanek

Antifogmatic.  So far I'm liking this one very much.

Jamie

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

> Paul Thorn's new CD, "Pimps and Preachers".  He is as irreverent and strange as ever....good stuff.


Thanks for the tip, I didn't know he had a new one out, and I see the MP3 version is already at Amazon. I really love _Ain't Love Strange_, esp. the title track and "Fabio & Liberace".

----------


## Denny Gies

You are welcome Jim, have you heard his "######" number"?  All of his stuff is great.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

I need to explore more of his music. I was turned onto him by the late grate X-Country on XM, right after Ain't Love Strange came out -- great stuff.

----------


## Denny Gies

Sorry about the title that was deleted.  I did not mean to stretch the boundries.  Try the "Mission Temple Fireworks Stand" CD.

----------


## Bslot0622

Bela Fleck, Jerry Douglas, and Sam Bush doing Major Honker

----------


## Ed Goist

> Sorry about the title that was deleted.  I did not mean to stretch the boundries.  Try the "Mission Temple Fireworks Stand" CD.


I had no interest in the artist Paul Thorn until I saw that one of his titles had been deleted from a forum post. Now I want to research him and listen to as much of his music as possible..._How ironic is that?..._

----------


## clintross

Got my grooveshark on Fox on the run, next up is Say I Do by LRB and Then You are by  Punch brothers

----------


## journeybear

I saw Paul Thorn more than ten years ago, solo, opening for Jeff Beck - poor guy. He'd had a hard time the previous gig in NYC, thrown to the wolves. But in CT he got a much more cordial reception, and in fact sold out of his CDs. Glad to hear he's still at it.

----------


## Mandoviol

I'd never heard Arabic-Christian hymns before until I heard this version of the _Kyrie Eleison_.  I'm kind of hooked on the minor harmonies.

----------


## Ed Goist

*Mandolin Blues by Yank Rachell's Tennessee Jug-Busters* - Earthy, raw, passionate and timeless. A blues master at work with his mandolin and vocals. Classic. Should be required listening for anyone interested in playing the blues on mandolin... ♫ _"You got to do the Boogie Mama..."_ ♫

----------


## mfalkner

Paul Thorn is a local (Tupelo) boy-made-good, and is a total nutball live.  A buddy from high school plays keyboards with him.  Heard him on the local country station on Valentine's day trying to sing this serious love ballad but he got choked on a mouthful of biscuit and had to regroup - all live.  That'd be un-selfconcious country folk right there.

----------


## GRW3

My iPod stays on shuffle so it chooses randomly among the 5K cuts on the disk.

----------


## mandroid

www.KBOO.fm

----------


## Ed Goist

Now it's the *Punch Brothers' Antifogmatic*...Particularly interesting listening immediately after the Yank Rachell...

----------


## Ed Goist

_'Baroque Music for Mandolin and Lute'_ by Caterina Lichtenberg (mandolin) and Mirko Schrader (Lute). Pretty amazing...Speed is one thing...but speed with pristine clarity and definition. Wow!

----------


## Loretta Callahan

Mike Bloomfield/Carmelita Shuffle and Lyle Lovett/Up in Indiana

----------


## journeybear

At the same time? Strange ... but wonderful!

"Up In Indiana" is what Lyle played last time I saw him on TV, Letterman I think, around Thanksgiving. Much MC, too. Clearly it was memorable.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Andrew Faltesek

Pat Metheney: Rejoicing...trying to figure out how to incorporate some of his modes with my new PRS Custom 24.

----------


## walt33

"Jolie" by Nightingale.

----------


## Ed Goist

Today it’s been *Ryan Bingham & The Dead Horses*, and *The Drive-By Truckers*. Why aren't these outstanding bands all over commercial rock radio? I just don't understand it! And commercial rock stations wonder why they're losing listeners to other platforms...

----------


## journeybear

Hey, waitaminnit! Does that have anything to do with the repeat of their Austin City Limits show over the weekend? No, coincidence? Yeah, right! But yeah - haven't heard much from Ryan Bingham since the Oscars and the hubbub over "Crazy Heart" died down. Sometimes I think our entire culture has ADD.  :Mad: 

Me, I just played back Dolly Parton's appearance on Good Morning America. Her first song was her curent single (I guess) which she sang over a backing track that featured mandolin and fiddle. Then they came back and she did "Jolene" accompanying herself on guitar. I'm still mystified by how she can fret her guitar with those fingernails, but she did. I've been told she uses an open tuning, or that her guitar is so low in the mix when she plays with a band that you can't hear it, but today's performance disproved both those theories. In fact, I was impressed by how solid a guitarist she is. I have to go listen to it again - it was that good. Can't wait for it to get posted to youtube.

OK, not up yet, but here's a link to it.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Muse...



I've seen better videos, and there's no MC, but I _love_ that song.

----------


## journeybear

OK, as promised, or predicted - Dolly Parton doing "Jolene" on Good Morning America yesterday. 

Really impressed. She's been performing for over fifty years and still has it. A true talent.

----------


## jim simpson

Derek Trucks Band - 2 discs - Roadsongs (live) 
Coming up: The Best of Del McCoury

*loaded on my computer and piped through Proton 300 plus 301 extension speaker.

----------


## Mike Bunting

Snake Chapman.

----------


## CES

Blessed silence.

----------


## Mike Snyder

Wizard's Walk by Jay Unger- several differnt versions on youtube. That's going to be a challenge to learn

----------


## Ed Goist

_"Into The Cauldron"_ by Mike Marshall and Chris Thile. *Oh My!* This really gives new meaning to the word _'virtuosity'_!...That 10,000 hours of practice it takes to become an 'elite performer'?...These guys are certainly there. Just listening to this makes me want to practice scales!

BTW, from the liner notes:
_Chris played a Dudenbostel Mandolin (#14)
Mike played a 1924 Gibson F5 Lloyd Loar and a 1984 Monteleone Mandocello (cuts # 3 & #6)
Also mentioned as 'Extra Cool Companies':
D'Addario Strings, L.R. Baggs Pickups and Waverly Tuners._

----------


## Ed Goist

_The Mountain_ by Steve Earle and the Del McCoury Band. So good...so good. And a great way to start the weekend!

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Trevor Hall is from SoCal, but makes me think of what Jack Johnson might sound like if the latter had spent more time in Jamaica instead of the Pacific...


Tasty guitar accompaniment and solo in this one...

----------


## Jill McAuley

The Villagers CD - "Becoming a Jackal" - They're Irish (though use of the plural is kinda inaccurate as the band is basically one guy. Saw him play in SF the week before last and it was the business! Kind of orchestral folk/indie stuff.

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## Bob Bronow

Tone Poems "Wildwood Flower"

----------


## hedgehog

Ring the Bell, - Ring the Bell, The Gibson Brothers ......... Can't get enough of Joe Walsh.  I was a Gibson Brothers fan before Joe, but when I first heard "Farm of Yesterday" I sat right up and said .... "Who is that on mandolin, it's not their old mandolin player". There wasn't anything wrong with him, but Joe has a distinctive tone that stands out.

----------


## Philippe Bony

Key Signator (live version, DGQ 1979, Acoustic Oasis release)...

----------


## wildpikr

Homer & Jethro: Playing it Straight/It Ain't Necessarily Square

----------


## mandocrucian

King Crimson - _In The Court Of The Crimson King_
Emerson Lake & Palmer - _Emerson Lake & Palmer_
Emerson Lake & Palmer - _Trilogy_

Lal Waterson - _Once In A Blue Moon_

----------


## Jethrob

Bush and Grisman  "Hold on, Were Strummin"  It really illustrates the versatility of the Mando.

----------


## Dagger Gordon

Thierry 'Titi' Robin.  Several albums.

Just so good.

http://www.myspace.com/thierrytitirobin

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Titi-Robin/34957733869

http://www.thierrytitirobin.com/

----------


## Denny Gies

Warren Zevon, good rock and roll but somewhat twisted.

----------


## Mike Snyder

"Roland the Headless Thompson Gunner"...............how would you find that twisted? Great rock. The rock world will miss his style of twist forever. Thanks for the tunes, Warren. Rest in peace.

----------


## journeybear

"St. Teresa," by Joan Osborne, nice mandolin part by Eric Bazilian of The Hooters (also co-writer). Just got asked to play this at a benefit fundraiser Saturday (Hands Across The Gulf). Heard it a hundred times, never tried to play it. Pretty straightforward, though minimalist, so every note counts. Listening to this over and over, I am being reminded what a great album this is, and what a shame Alanis won all the Grammys Joan should have gotten. IMO, natch.

----------


## journeybear

> Warren Zevon, good rock and roll but somewhat twisted.


Twisted, in the best possible sense of the word.  :Wink:

----------


## bwachter

Yonder Mountain String Band, one of the live discs.

----------


## Ben Milne

After no luck trying to expand my CD collection locally, I found a shop in Melbourne with a decent Bluegrass selection. of course when it rains it pours and I found it hard to trim down selections to a well rounded few...

choices of the finds were:

Bush & Grisman - Hold on, we're strummin'
Skaggs & K/Thunder - Live at the Charleston
Nickle Creek - S/T
V/A - true life blues (all star tribute to the music of Big Mon)
V/A - Cool Blue Rocks (R&R in the bluegrass tradition)

----------


## catmandu2

Two CDs I can't seem to stop listening to:

Eric Dolphy; _Iron M_an

Bothy Band; _After Hours_

...especially Kevin Burke on _Farewell to Erin_, and Triona Ni Dhomhnaill's lovely rendition of _Heathery Hills of Yarrow_.




> After no luck trying to expand my CD collection locally...


Ebay is a great source for CDs.  When I was in college in Colorado, scouring the used CD bins at Twist and Shout and Bart's in Boulder for OOP titles was my favorite hobby.  I still go to ebay occasionally to find titles not usually available in stores.

----------


## Ed Goist

Ann & Phil Case – The Old Step-Stone
A fine collection of Old-Time songs performed beautifully by two of the nicest folks one could ever meet. Ann has a wonderful, soulful and quite traditional voice, and Phil is a gifted multi-instrumentalist.

----------


## journeybear

Sigh ... big ol' sigh ...  :Crying:

----------


## journeybear

Free download of a Little Feat concert from Boston 10/31/75. OMG  :Disbelief:  It is good to be facebook friends with Little Feat. Woke up this morning to this, someone's way to honor Richie Hayward. Here is the link: http://bigozine2.com/roio/?p=563 - you have to go track by track.  Disc 1 today, Disc 2 tomorrow. Enjoy!

----------


## TonyP

I just got Steep Canyon Rangers 3 cd's, One Dime at a Time, Deep in the Shade, and Lovin' Pretty Women. I don't know how these guys stayed off my radar for so long! I"m glad I got all three cd's as I put them on my mp3 player and listen to all 3 at a go. I don't think I would have been able to appreciate the sheer breadth of musical territory these guys cover without listening to all 3 cd's. 

For fans of great bluegrass with good swingy country in there too, these guys are hard to beat. I saw where somewhere somebody was bemoaning the "countryization" of bluegrass. I can see that if it's like the sappy stuff. But SCR does it like I like it. Not sappy, great swing feel. 

Somehow they manage to cover all the bases without losing focus. Great vocals, tight musicianship and stellar arrangements. These guys are the real deal.

----------


## journeybear

Huh! I guess it makes sense that there was a reason Steve Martin would choose them for a touring band. Hadn't occurred to me to dig any deeper. But now, thanks to your well-considered description, I may well have to. What the hey - I wasn't _really_ doing anything with that thirty bucks anyway ...  :Wink:

----------


## Ed Goist

_The Pizza Tapes_ - Garcia, Grisman, & Rice. The more I listen, the more I understand how great this is...Each listening session is an education in the importance of spontaneity in music, and of how to approach playing with others to create a whole larger than the sum of the parts. This should be required listening for...well...everyone.

----------


## MCFlyboy

If you haven't heard Carpenter and May, yet, do yourself the favor.  Available in the CD section of the Music section of the Shoponline section of theviolinshop.com/

----------


## catmandu2

Picked up a used copy of Yusef Lateef's _Psychicemotus_ ... very tasty.

----------


## journeybear

Still listening to that Little Feat show. Living up to expectations and often exceeding them. That was the time to see them, the meat of their career. And the sound quality is pretty good, even if it was recorded off the radio. Looking forward to tomorrow's download offerings, which include more material from "Sailing Shoes," especially "Cold Cold Cold." I've had that on my mind for a while.

----------


## TonyP

Three of my all time favorite rock albums were live. Little Feat(of course), Wishbone Ash, "Live Dates", and Quicksilver Messenger Service Happy Trails. By the time "Waiting for Columbus" came out, rock had run it's course for me and I was on to jazz, then bluegrass. 

I never did get to see any of the three live, but everybody said the Feat were the best live. I'm gonna look into that show, thanks JB.

----------


## mannc385

River Wheel. http://www.myspace.com/riverwheel
These guys came through town a month or so ago and really sound great.  They haven't been together too long but play very tight.  I bought the CD and it really is good.  Check them out, there is some good mandolin stuff (good tremelo on some) and the banjo is not overbearing but adds a lot to the sound.  The bass player takes out the bow on a couple of songs also.

----------


## Larry S Sherman

> Still listening to that Little Feat show.


They posted disc 2. I'm going to check it out now...thanks for the link!

Larry

----------


## journeybear

Cool - Thanks! 

TonyP - interesting (and diverse) take on live albums. One of MY favorites - a lot of people either don't know or forget it was recorded live - is Dan Hicks And His Hot Licks - "Where's The Money?" It's so smooth, almost slick, and well-arranged and -performed. When you say "live album," so many people's minds tend to imagine those containing louder wilder versions of studio recordings. This one is a _bit_ different.  :Wink:  And I agree about QMS - the "Who Do You Love Suite" is one of the high points of the psychedelic era.

----------


## Larry S Sherman

> ...everybody said the Feat were the best live.


Hi Tony, thanks for the awesome custom gards!  :Smile: 

Here's a fun retro video:



Larry

----------


## journeybear

And another one, 1/17/75 on England's Old Grey Whistle Test. 9:30 AM, and they still rocked. I love Lowell's playing, but I forgot what a great singer he was.

----------


## catmandu2

Eugene Chadbourne and Paul Lovens

Feats had a nice combination of low-down, countryfied, funk rock.  Do they still?  I understand that the band is still touring.

----------


## mandroid

Sounds like Jimmy Smith on the Hammond Organ  rockin' out , (or at least one of his students).. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jimmy_Smith_(musician) [radio segue snipped ]

----------


## journeybear

> Feats had a nice combination of low-down, countryfied, funk rock.  Do they still?  I understand that the band is still touring.


Yup, as far as I can tell. Haven't seen 'em in years, but what I've seen in recent vid clips shows they are carryin' on just fine. Fred Tackett has gotten quite good, and he an Paul Barrerre get into it. Best thing to do is hook up with them on facebook. Whoever is in charge of that does a real good job with updates, including recent and vintage vids. Posted a recent Dixie Chixcken excerpt that was almost scary.

----------


## Ed Goist

_The Crazy Heart Soundtrack_ (Deluxe Edition) - Just picked it up today...*GREAT FUN!* 
_Once a Gambler_ by Lightnin' Hopkins and _Joy_ by Lucinda Williams are the Business!

----------


## catmandu2

_Maybe in West Memphis I'll find my joy_.

----------


## Loretta Callahan

Dennis Cahill and Martin Hayes ... _Live in Seattle_

----------


## Denny Gies

David Grisman and Stephan Grapelli

----------


## Larry S Sherman

> _Maybe in West Memphis I'll find my joy_.


You Took My Joy...I Want It back!



Larry

----------


## Ed Goist

Quite joyously, and with an awed sense of discovery: THIS!    :Grin: 

Every song is a winner, but Track #11: _Reel Big Deal_...Oh My!

----------


## Bigtuna

Black Keys - Best rock band out there right now!

----------


## Mandoviol

Prokofiev's _Peter and the Wolf._  It's so much better minus the usual narration; the music tells a much better story on its own.

----------


## Ed Goist

Lucinda Williams' _'West'_, multiple times this afternoon, quite critically (notepad and pencil in hand, the whole 9 yards)...Frankly, the entire enterprise has been a little disconcerting...I'm somewhat vexed by the flawlessness of this record...Someday I'd hoped to write a great and affecting song, but it appears Lucinda Williams has already written them all.  Oh, and I wonder how Miller Williams feels knowing he's not the best writer in his family?

----------


## journeybear

I believe he's right proud of his li'l Lucinda Gayle, and doesn't mind a bit that she's done got herself a whole lot better known 'n he'll ever be. Course that's jes' my opinion; I might could be wrong, now ...

I'n't know why'm talkin' like this. Maybe it's from talkin' with the fella from the 'lectric comp'ny ... maybe it' from thinkin' 'bout Lu 'n' the way she talks ... 

Did Miller (or anyone) ever write anything as succinct yet evocative as "I Envy The Wind?" Well, other than e e cummings, that is ...

----------


## R. Kane

I'm working through my recordings of the John Reischman workshop from the 2010 California Bluegrass Winter Camp. Currently, Toy Heart, and The North Shore is next. Pearls of wisdom interspersed.

----------


## Mandolin Mick

Watching "Hillbilly: the Real Story" on the History Channel. Bluegrass instrumentals for the background music and lots of mandolin!!! :Mandosmiley:

----------


## mandroid

Radio show over the web From www.KPFA.org 'Across the great Divide' it streams from 11-13:00,
 on Sunday (pacific time), but stays archived for a Fortnight on the site.. http://www.kpfa.org/across-great-divide

----------


## Playin All Day

What I am honestly listening to_ right now_ is my Belgian Malinois (it's akin to a German Shepherd, folks) barking like mad at a squirrel. As if the squirrel if going to come down out of that tree. 

What I have in my CD player currently (dating myself, yes I still own one) is Nickel Creek's "This Side."

----------


## Mark Gibbs

Third Man Theme by Anton Karas. Also learning how to play it. It is a simple melody but the timing is tricky. We will play it as a duet, accordion and mandolin and have not worked out that arrangement yet. My accordion player wants to play it in Bb but i have been listening to various versions on  You Tube so i am playing it in other keys too as i learn the song. One of my favorites is http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=16MTX2Mf0qI. So far my favorite on Y T is http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r4wgWqYP9XA This guy knows how to have fun with a song. Well back to practice.

----------


## foldedpath

The new Kevin Burke (Irish fiddle)/ Cal Scott (guitar) album "Suite." 

I bought the MP3 album on Amazon. I'm a fan... I love his touch on the bow, but I'm not sure I like all of this. The orchestral arrangements work very well in some parts, but I'm not sure about others. This is one of those artist projects where he doesn't have anything to prove at this point in his career, and he can stretch out. It's not all orchestral.... actually some of the best stuff on the album (IMO) is the more straight-ahead Irish stuff. Give a listen to the previews on Amazon and see what you think:

http://www.amazon.com/Suite/dp/B003B...bum_2?ie=UTF8&

----------


## journeybear

Listening to some early Heather Nova - the young lady has a deliriously beautiful voice, and sometimes when she soars into the higher registers and interplays with her cellist Nadia Landmann the music they create is nearly otherworldly. Definitely transports me from the mundane. No MC, which is a pity, as her voice is perfectly suited for mandolin accompaniment. And yes, it's just fine by itself. Wish I could post a track. She is my favorite discovery from the original Lilith Fair tours - really an astounding talent.

OK, figured it out. What I'm talking about begins around 2:07 - that is a cello, not a theremin, BTW.

----------


## JeffD

> Bothy Band; _After Hours_
> 
> ...especially Kevin Burke on _Farewell to Erin_, and Triona Ni Dhomhnaill's lovely rendition of _Heathery Hills of Yarrow_.
> 
> .


Great great stuff.

----------


## Larry S Sherman

I'm on a Radiohead trip. There's a cool live concert of them filmed in Prague, where fans used flip cameras to film the show, and they edited all the video together into a fan-perspective concert film. When Radiohead learned about it they contributed the soundboard recording of the show, and the two sources were merged into a pretty cool film. It is being distributed world wide for free, with full permission of the band).

Here's "Morning Bell"


Mandolin content...none in the film, but obviously they are a big influence on music today, including Chris Thile and Josh Pinkham. Here's the Punch Brothers doing the same song:



Here's Josh Pinkham doing Radiohead:



Larry

----------


## journeybear

Don't know much about Radiohead, but speaking as a former editor - nice job putting this post together!  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Larry S Sherman

I was never interested in Radiohead until I heard Chris playing their material. They are not easy to understand lyrically (requiring repeated listening...kinda like Dylan can be).

I think this live concert helped me to understand them much more.

Larry

----------


## red7flag

Love an acapella number, not gospel, from Steep Canyon Rangers, Silvie.  They've got the vocal thing down.  Also, love the fiddle tunes Durang's Hornpipe and Half past four.  Sam Bush, Circles around me and Gold Heart Locked.  Love most of the tunes on these CD, just mentioned the ones that rock me.

----------


## Denny Gies

At 10 am on Saturday morning therre is nothing else to listen to but "Car Talk".

----------


## journeybear

Followed by "Wait! Wait! Don't Tell Me!" at 11. Followed by ... FOOTBALL!  Woo hoo!

----------


## Ed Goist

> At 10 am on Saturday morning therre is nothing else to listen to but "Car Talk".


Please remember to support your local public radio station.  :Wink:  (_Please note, the link is to my station...you should support yours...we all need the support!_)

----------


## journeybear

The preceding endorsement underwritten by the law firm of Dewey Cheatem & Howe.  :Laughing:

----------


## Denny Gies

Journeybear got it right.................

----------


## Mandoviol

Made a happy discovery at (of all places) a stationery store in Richmond today.  I found a couple of 45s for $0.50 a piece and managed to make a coup by getting Pete Rowan and Seatrain's "Song of Job" and the _original_ Flatt and Scruggs recording of "The Ballad of Jed Clampett."

----------


## Ed Goist

Eurythmics...Greatest Hits...Track #8..._Missionary Man_...A truly great rock song!
...._half-hour later_...Now I'm listening to The White Stripes live album _'Under Great White Northern Lights'_ (just picked it up today). As usual with The White Stripes - I'm being blown away by it! Fantastic, Primitive, Feral, Spontaneous Rock...Right in my music appreciate wheel house! Also, Jack White plays some fine mandolin on _Little Ghost_ and _Prickly Thorn, But Sweetly Worn_...Great stuff!

----------


## Mandoviol

THIS.

----------


## catmandu2

WWOZ, New Orleans...my new favorite thing.

----------


## journeybear

Too bad this is the only video of this snazzy tongue-in-cheek number.

----------


## Randy Smith

Steve Martin and the Steep Canyon Rangers' "Atheists Don't Have No Songs," the first hymn for atheists.

----------


## magic-marmelade

These seven freaks, as i am doing Cd cover for their last live recording...
They are just amazing:

http://www.myspace.com/ethnointransit

----------


## Ed Goist

_Echoes: The Best Of Pink Floyd_ in belated honor of Roger Waters 67th birthday (which was Monday [9/6]). It's all marvelous stuff that holds up remarkably well.

----------


## i-vibe

"Straight Ahead" the Terry Gibbs Quartet because..... afterall....I vibe.

----------


## journeybear

Heather Nova - Blue Black, from the continually amazing Oyster album - studio and live. Too bad there are no live concert videos of this song on youtube. They're really tearing it up on the live version.

----------


## journeybear

And also, Maybe An Angel, also from Oyster, also studio and live - really live this time.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Blue Dogs...

----------


## Bertram Henze

Time journey back to my youth: From the YES album "Relayer"...
Looking back at what cool things Steve Howe did with the electric guitar back then, I must admit I didn't realize its full awesomeness at the time.

----------


## Bigtuna

Swing 220, Don is the man!

----------


## M.Marmot

Alfred Deller; The Complete Vanguard Recordings CD 6: Awake, Sweet Love / The Cruel Mother / The Western Wind

Track 4

When Cockle Shells Turn Silver Bells
When cockle shells turn silver bells 
Then will my love return to me. 
When roses grow in winter snow 
Then will my love return to me.

O, waillie, but love is bonny
A little while when it is new.
But it grows old and waxeth cold 
And fades away like evening dew.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

> Blue Dogs...


Not sure what happened there, so here's the link instead: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zd3VZ7XYWRE

----------


## journeybear

Here, lemme try ...



Hmmm ... are you pasting the entire string of code or just that first string after v= because that's all that's needed.

----------


## Ed Goist

Tim O'Brien's _Chameleon_ album...He makes it all seem so easy, doesn't he?

----------


## Markus

> Tim O'Brien's _Chameleon_ album...He makes it all seem so easy, doesn't he?


Yeah he does.  Effortless.

Saw him play two sets [solo] a month ago - one mostly fiddle + singing, the other mostly guitar.  Both made me feel like a pathetic musician ... nevermind that he wrote almost every song too.

----------


## Backlineman

WNCW - Spindale, NC, over the internets, all day, everyday at work. Nice mix of Mando related stuff and everything else.

----------


## mandroid

http://www.kpfa.org/archive/id/63966

----------


## i-vibe

jethro burns and don stiernberg...."bye bye blues"

next up.... j.b and d.s. "swing low sweet mandolin" !!!!

----------


## JeffD

> jethro burns and don stiernberg...."bye bye blues"
> 
> next up.... j.b and d.s. "swing low sweet mandolin" !!!!


That is some wonderful stuff right there.

----------


## Dobe

Nellie Mckay -  hillarious !
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hU446HDtGv8

 :Mandosmiley:   :Popcorn:

----------


## Nick Royal

Happened to play again last night, the Matt Flinner Trio album, "music du jour."  All the tunes were written by the 3 musicians, and there are some really good ones.  Eg. the first song ends with a great whole scale tag.  Maybe one has to be in the right mood for the tunes, but some great playing.
Nick Royal
Santa Cruz, CA

----------


## Markus

Went with the Tim O'Brien this afternoon ... Two Journeys.  

Then my daughter woke up from her nap and it changed to Laura Doherty's kids album [which has mandolin on a few tracks at least].

----------


## Caleb

Neko Case.  Easily one of the most interesting acts in contemporary music.

----------


## Matt DeBlass

iPod on shuffle. The Be Good Tanyas. "Up Against the Wall" just wrapped up, now it's Richard Thompson's "1952 Vincent Black Lightning.

----------


## journeybear

> Neko Case.  Easily one of the most interesting acts in contemporary music.


I'll second that, even though I haven't spun one of her discs in a while. Thanks for reminding me. Her voice is at the same time avant-garde and ancient, cutting edge and so retro it's an echo. Gotta dig out "Furnace Room Lullaby."  :Wink:

----------


## Caleb

> I'll second that, even though I haven't spun one of her discs in a while. Thanks for reminding me. Her voice is at the same time avant-garde and ancient, cutting edge and so retro it's an echo. Gotta dig out "Furnace Room Lullaby."


Well said.  I like her voice, but I also really enjoy the arrangements of her songs.  They are more like poems or short stories than songs, to my ear at least.  

“Last night I dreamt that I hit a deer with my car;
Blood from his heart spilled out onto my dress and was warm.
He begged me to follow, but legions of sorrow defied me.”
-snippet from _Favorite_

Who else is writing songs like that today?  It's beautifully bizarre stuff.

----------


## journeybear

I agree. Not sure how it's done - if it's the writing, the arranging, the singing, or all together - but there's something about her music that sounds like nothing I've heard before, yet hearkens back ... back ... back ...

----------


## Michael Wolf

The Taksim Trio

----------


## Joe D

Listening to, and trying to memorize all the words to "1952 Vincent Black Ligntning." (Del's version).

----------


## Ed Goist

*Jolie Holland*:
Spooky Pony Blues 
Old Fashioned Morphine 

And a fine video for Palmyra...




This is all great stuff that begs for mandolin accompaniment! _(I know what I'll be doing much of this weekend)_

----------


## Steve Jeter

Soundtrack of  Ken Burns doc series.  " Lewis & Clark Corp of Discovery"

----------


## theCOOP

Mumford and Sons - Winter Winds (Bookshop Sessions) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SnlcP...eature=channel

There's a new radio station (Live 105.1 FM, Live Life Loud) in town currently in testing phase. Basically, they're playing mostly stuff nobody else does, including Mumford & Sons' The Cave and Little Lion Man. I had to Google a bit of the lyrics to figure out who it was.

They're also playing 90s grunge and other groups such as The Sex Pistols, The Clash, Rancid, Ramones, Elvis Costello, Ron Sexsmith, The Strokes, The Black Keys and so on and so on. They're pretty much testing the waters, but so far I like what I hear.

----------


## Ed Goist

*Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers: The Live Anthology* (4 discs!) - WOW! Awesome. Great live performance recordings of one of the great American Rock bands...And Mike Campbell plays some nice mandolin on a few tracks. Killer versions of many Petty classics (most especially _Mary Jane's Last Dance_, _Jammin' Me_, and _Runnin' Down a Dream_)

(Oh, and Journeybear - there's a really nice version of _Friend of the Devil_ on this).

This package is probably ridiculously expensive if purchased, but I found it at our local library! _(Gotta love that!)_

----------


## journeybear

TP doing GD? WTF! I mean, COOL!

Early on, when he was still with us, Howie Epstein, bass player in The Heartbreakers, also played mandolin. Just as Chris Hillman had done in The Byrds, one of Pettys main influences. That has always seemed to me to be one of rock's truly great coincidences. Or was it fate?  :Confused: 

Me, I've been listening to a bit of Hendrix today, the 40th anniversary on his passing, or transcendance, whichever you prefer. I prefer neither; would prefer he were still with us. Such was not to be. This was shared with us by spruce, and I'll share it here. It's a lot less wild than he was known to get, but even without whammy bar, wah wah, or feedback, the power and range of his expressiveness is marvelous.

Axis: Bold As Love

----------


## M.Marmot

'O Jerusalem - Hildegard Von Bingen', Sequentia

----------


## Steve Sorensen

First time to hear Robert Plant's new "Band of Joy" starting now

----------


## Mandolin Mick

Kemper Crabb's "The Danse". He's a Christian who majors in medieval music.

----------


## Markus

Listening to a Dead show from today's date in 1990 ... Madison Square Garden right after Hornsby started playing with them for the year + he did.   I had just a great time that night [and the next two], probably the best time I ever had at their shows as the playing was very focused with new keyboardist added.  Great times with great friends.  Reminds me of being a young idealistic college kid.

As I've been listening to non-stop bluegrass and folk all week it was nice to put on a little rock and roll before I disappear back into my recent `if it doesn't have mandolin why listen to it?' mentality.

----------


## Larry S Sherman

> The Taksim Trio


I LOVE them...amazing stuff.

I'm checking out this 1977 documentary about the LA music scene (featuring Warren Zevon, Linda Ronstadt, Bonnie Raitt, and Jackson Browne)



Larry

----------


## Dagger Gordon

Had a night in last night.  Log fire, read 'Fear and loathing in Las Vegas'.

Musical backdrop was John Martyn 'Live At leeds', Gavin Bryars 'Jesus' Blood Never Failed Me' and finally some Thelonious Monk.

----------


## journeybear

Speaking of 1977, this just in ...

Little Feat FREE DOWNLOAD: Midnight Special TV June 10, 1977. Little Feat & guests
http://bigozine2.com/archive/ARrarit...ARvalfeat.html 

It's so nice being a facebook fan/friend of Little Feat - good stuff comes your way. Today, it's a free download of pre-broadcast soundboard audio from The Midnight Special 6/10/77 - Little Feat, Bonnie Raitt, Emmylou Harris, Jesse Winchester, Weather Report. I've seen the 'Dixie Chicken" video clip on youtube, with those lovely ladies singing backup. Now the entire show (except one song from Neil Young) is available for your listening pleasure. Thanks to Little Feat!  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Denman John

Just threw in Railroad Earth's "The Black Bear Sessions" after not listening to it for over a year.  Great disc from start to finish.

John

----------


## Mandoviol

Toubab Krewe's _TK2_.  Great new album they just released two weeks ago.  Highly recommended.

----------


## Michael Ramsey

I've been listening to this of late:

For those who may be interested, here's a link to the Bluegrass Blog article about the new release coming from Mountian Heart.

"That Just Happened" will drop on Oct 12th and you can hear clips from a couple of songs by going here:

http://www.thebluegrassblog.com/that...ountain-heart/

And here's another article with a bit of video as well:

Oh, and here's the first (of several) commercials that Mountain Heart filmed for ANOTHER new sponsor, Honest Abe Log Homes.

http://www.thebluegrassblog.com/this-just-happened-too/

It's short and quick and has voice over by famed Opry announcer (and great friend to bluegrass) Eddie Stubbs.

----------


## AlanN

The Duo, Anger and Marshall - great.

The Texas Rangers - Dave Peters, Pat Cloud

----------


## fatt-dad

BROOKLYN FUNK ESSENTIALS - A Headnaddas Journey To The Planet Adidi-Skizm 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MvywYdWYtgM

f-d

----------


## mandocrucian

Repeated play in the car - (NH's) compilation disc #11 of flute players/bands with flute: 

This disc is all folk (no rock, blues, jazz, etc on this #)

tracks by:
Milladoiro (Galicia, Spain)
La Musgana (Spain)
Baraban (Italy)
Groupa (Sweden)
Vainonputki (Finland)
Bukkene Bruse (Norway)
Mulhaire/Conelly/Coen (Ireland)
Moloney/O'Donnell/Egan (Irish Americans)
Flook (UK/Ireland)

_All killer, no filler!_

----------


## Ed Goist

*Tim O'Brien - The Crossing*
Simply magnificent..._John Riley_ and _Rod McNeil_ are two of my favorite tunes...
_"...Adventure calls and some men run, And this is their sad story, Some get drunk on demon rum And some get drunk on glory..."_
Listening to this Masterwork seems the perfect way to usher in Autumn with her Earthy tones...

----------


## Jill McAuley

Three Mile Stone - listening to their version of "Rodney's Glory" and also the slip jig "The Wheels of the World", lovely playing altogether!

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## mandocrucian

NH's Flute compilation disc #15 - tracks by:

Yusef Lateef (jazz)
Derek Trucks Band
Johnny Almond Music Machine  (jazz)
Kevin Crawford  (Ireland)
Chris Isaak
Altan   (Ireland)
Ian Anderson
Groupa (Sweden)
Jukka Tolonen (Finland, 70's rock/jazz fusion)
Seamus Tansey   (Ireland)
Paddy Taylor   (Ireland)

----------


## Caleb

> Tim O'Brien -_Rod McNeil_ ...


Probably my favorite Tim O'Brien song.

----------


## Michael Wolf

Wood Wilson Carthy



One of the most beautiful folk records of all times.

----------


## mandroid

http://www.radioproject.org/2010/09/...ds-in-the-u-s/

Ok they're brass bands but  its still Music

----------


## bropete

Tony Rice Plays and Sings Gordan Lightfoot--  Wow, what an album!

----------


## MLT

Listening to "Clapton" just released yesterday.  Track 12 -- Hard Time Blues is a treat.  Eric san Guitar but playing Mandolin!  Who would have thought that my Guitar Hero for all these years played mandolin?  The rest of the CD is good to.  Although no mando content, Autum Leaves is my favorite (probably because I like to play it on mandolin).

----------


## Jim Cariello

NoCrows    Steve Wickham

http://nocrows.net/

----------


## journeybear

Eric Clapton playing mandolin? Whodathunkit? Well, about time he quit messing around with that guitar and started playing a real instrument! He was never gonna amount to anything with that ...

----------


## jim simpson

You're Gonna Miss Me - Roky Erickson soundtrack and recently Them Crooked Vultures

----------


## Michael Nelson

Butch Baldassari's "Americana Medley" on YouTube

----------


## Caleb

Nickel Creek's self-titled record.  One of my all-time favorites.

----------


## Bill Snyder

The hum of my cpu.

----------


## ColdBeerGoCubs

Tom Waits- had me a girl, along with a beer and trying to figure out how to play this on mando.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sDVgd1Msamw


Great tune, if your down, but I do think it could make a very unique tune on mando.

----------


## Ed Goist

> Nickel Creek's self-titled record.  One of my all-time favorites.


*Great stuff!*

----------


## Jill McAuley

the "Journeyman" CD by Gerry "Fiddle" O'Connor - I love the "Yellow Wattle/Pat McKenna's/Christy Barry's" set on it.

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Ditto on Three Mile Stone. (NFI)


[/QUOTE]

----------


## Ed Goist

> Ditto on Three Mile Stone. (NFI)


Man this is great stuff! Thanks Jill & Jim.

----------


## Jill McAuley

Thanks for posting that clip Jim! I may have been at that show actually! That first tune, "The Gypsy Princess", is on my "to learn" list - might have to tackle that one this weekend.

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## Ed Goist

The Rolling Stones: _Get Yer Ya-Ya's Out!_ - Awesome! One of the great live rock albums of all time. This album really illustrates the sentiments conveyed by my favorite quote about the Stones (I don't know who said it, but I love it)..._"Other bands play Rock N' Roll, The Rolling Stones MAKE Rock N' Roll."_...Amen Brother..._Sympathy for the Devil_ just started...time to turn it up!

----------


## Martin Stevens

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JsD6uEZsIsU

----------


## Mandoviol

Kicking it old-school at forty-five rotations per minute with the Byrds:

----------


## mandroid

Playing a Dangerous Game   ..  Django during WW2

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b00v7t28

In 1940, gypsy guitarist Django Reinhardt continued to play music banned in occupied Paris. 
Miles Kington discovers how.

 NB It's only available there for 5 days

----------


## frankenstein

Zep

----------


## Mike Snyder

Andre Previn-It's a double CD, all solo piano jazz, don't even know the title, so very cool.

----------


## Larry S Sherman

> Playing a Dangerous Game   ..  Django during WW2
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b00v7t28
> 
> In 1940, gypsy guitarist Django Reinhardt continued to play music banned in occupied Paris. 
> Miles Kington discovers how.
> 
>  NB It's only available there for 5 days


Wow, thanks for pointing this out...enjoyed that!

Larry

----------


## Larry S Sherman

I don't know why it took me all these years to check out Johnny Winter, but I've been digging his stuff lately since I picked up his Live Through The 70's DVD.

I've always loved blues and the various offshoots, but for some reason Johnny Winter was never on my radar before. Love that thumbpick action and his cool Firebirds.

Not a Firebird here, but a cool video:



Larry

----------


## Michael Wolf

Ah, thanks for reminding me. He was always one of my guitar heroes and I found "Captured Live" one of the greatest blues-rock-records of all times. This record was very hard to come by here in Germany back then.
Also check out Edgar Winter and Rick Derringer, if you don´t already have. :Smile: 





This one is so nice, unfortunately interrupted by the german moderator:

----------


## JMUSIC

Taj Mahal Maestro....he's so darn good!

----------


## Jennifer

After catching the AMAZING Punch Brothers concert last night, I'm nerding out on their Radiohead covers:

----------


## Mandoviol

_Otello_ by Verdi.  Just saw the final performance at the Academy of Music in Philadelphia on Friday, and guess what?  They included mandolins in the performance!

----------


## tonyvt

I watching/listening to Phish' recent performance at the Austin Limits Festival. I'll be seeing them live in 2 weeks in Atlantic City.

----------


## TonyEarth

punch brothers songs. when i'm done ill listen to some air supply or chicago.  :Smile:

----------


## Martin Stevens



----------


## stratman62

ry cooder, chicken skin music

----------


## Caleb

> 


Thanks for posting this.  I enjoyed it.

----------


## frankenstein

Air Supply should be cut off.

----------


## M.Marmot

Fourtet - Rounds

----------


## Keith Erickson

Brant Beene- Yellow Rose of Texas  :Cool:

----------


## F-2 Dave

Been giving 'Livin, Lovin, Losin' The songs of the Louvin Brothers another listen after giving it a break for a couple of years. Great stuff. Terrific two part harmony singing, and some very tasty mandolin work by Mr. Steffey.

----------


## Caleb

I picked this up in the gift shop at the old Plimoth Plantation in Massachusetts yesterday.  I like it a lot but was surprised there was no O'Carolan tunes included.  They did put some on the Colonial era recording they did though.  I recommend this CD if you like old Scotts-Irish sounds. I've only given it a couple spins so far but can tell it'll be in rotation for a long time.  Good stuff!

----------


## Mandoviol

> I picked this up in the gift shop at the old Plimoth Plantation in Massachusetts yesterday.  I like it a lot but was surprised there was no O'Carolan tunes included.  They did put some on the Colonial era recording they did though.  I recommend this CD if you like old Scotts-Irish sounds. I've only given it a couple spins so far but can tell it'll be in rotation for a long time.  Good stuff!


Good album.  I've had it for a while now, as well as a few of their other albums.  It's unfortunate that Scott Reiss died; he was a monster on the recorder.  Bonnie's got some good fiddle playing on this, too.

----------


## Caleb

> Good album.  I've had it for a while now, as well as a few of their other albums.  It's unfortunate that Scott Reiss died; he was a monster on the recorder.  Bonnie's got some good fiddle playing on this, too.


Wow, I didn't expect a comment on this; figured it was too obscure, so that's a nice surprise.  I did some checking on the label's website that put out this record (Maggie's) and found a lot of stuff that looks interesting.  This is the kind of music I want to hear more of but it's hard to find it. Too bad none of the "classical" stations play this kind of stuff (at least not the one in my area).  I'd be interested in hearing your thoughts on their other recordings.

----------


## Mark Gibbs

Here is a song, Gitarren Serenade that once I heard it I had to learn it. I will play the lead with accordion accompaniment. Gitarren is German for guitar.

----------


## Caleb

> Here is a song, Gitarren Serenade that once I heard it I had to learn it. I will play the lead with accordion accompaniment. Gitarren is German for guitar.


Man, what a cool tune. Never heard it before.  Thanks for posting it.  

Side note: It was interesting to see someone not using the scroll for a strap hanger.  That must be a strictly American/Bluegrass thing?

----------


## Mandoviol

> Wow, I didn't expect a comment on this; figured it was too obscure, so that's a nice surprise.  I did some checking on the label's website that put out this record (Maggie's) and found a lot of stuff that looks interesting.  This is the kind of music I want to hear more of but it's hard to find it. Too bad none of the "classical" stations play this kind of stuff (at least not the one in my area).  I'd be interested in hearing your thoughts on their other recordings.


Maggie's has a lot of good stuff, mostly in the Celtic vein.  I think it's Bonnie Rideout's label of choice, and Al Petteway has recorded a bunch on the label.  I think most of Maggie's artists are from the greater D.C. area, so it's kind of nice to see some of the "local" talent.  Maggie herself is a pretty awesome dulcimer player; I met her once a few years back at the Waterford Festival.  Really nice.

----------


## jim simpson

Blues by Green - Peter Green

----------


## JEStanek

Charlie Parr and the Black Twig Pickers : Glory in the Meeting House.  Excellent Old Timey/Gospel/Blues stuff.  No mandolin.  Great anyway.

Jamie

----------


## Tom Wright

> _Otello_ by Verdi.  Just saw the final performance at the Academy of Music in Philadelphia on Friday, and guess what?  They included mandolins in the performance!


Famous passage for pickers, the children's chorus. We'll be doing it in Chicago this year with Muti and a couple of friends from this crowd.

Listening to jazz on Wichita NPR station KMUW.

----------


## M.Marmot

Sequenza xi for guitar - Luciano Berio

----------


## Mandolin Mick

Czardas; because I'm learning it. And, Forever Autumn by the Moody Blues.  :Smile:

----------


## M.Marmot

Basile Bremaud and Herve Capel - Duo Artense

----------


## Ben Somerville

Frank Solivan and Dirty Kitchen - Hello Friend

----------


## Ed Goist

Gillian Welch: _Time (The Revelator)_ - *So good...So good...*

----------


## Psyberbilly

My freaking co-worker yammer on about his prowess in the gym and how much he loves him some him .( In my mind I am hearing Marty Stuart and the Fabulous Superlatives doing "No Hard Time Blues" live at the Ryman ..)

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Until I saw this vid, I assumed he was using a solidbody 6-string with effects to get that sound on this track -- but he's actually rocking out on a 12-string (a mic'd/pup'd 12-string though)...

----------


## jaycat

Freddie King: The Welfare Turns Its Back On You.

----------


## catmandu2

this..

----------


## theCOOP

Been listening to David Wilkie's Cowboy Celtic and Sweeney's Men (Andy Irvine & Terry Woods, 1968-70) the last week or so. Cowboy Celtic is basically a study of Irish Music from a country perspective (Irish roots of Country music) and Sweeney's Men is kinda the opposite perspective.

----------


## jim simpson

The Stranger - Mick Fleetwood

----------


## Caleb

*theCOOP said: "Been listening to David Wilkie's Cowboy Celtic ... Cowboy Celtic is basically a study of Irish Music from a country perspective (Irish roots of Country music)"*

Man, I LOVE this record.  I found a copy at my local library and was intrigued by the name and album cover.  Turned out to be one of my favorites. I enjoy his mandolin playing and choice of songs, and how they put in the Irish whistles and other older instruments in the mix.  More people should know about this fellow's music.  

Ed Goist:  I recently took a road trip and spun Gillian's "Time" quite a bit.  It had been a while since I'd heard it.  Like you said, so good...

----------


## Michael Ramsey

Mountain Heart's newest release "That Just Happened."  Listen to a couple of cuts here:

http://oldrockr1.blogspot.com/2010/1...-happened.html

Buy a physical copy or download it here:

http://www.richardsandsouthern.com/s....php?cPath=411

----------


## jim simpson

Blues For Greenie - Gary Moore

----------


## Mike Bunting

> *theCOOP said: "Been listening to David Wilkie's Cowboy Celtic ... Cowboy Celtic is basically a study of Irish Music from a country perspective (Irish roots of Country music)"*
> 
> Man, I LOVE this record.  I found a copy at my local library and was intrigued by the name and album cover.  Turned out to be one of my favorites. I enjoy his mandolin playing and choice of songs, and how they put in the Irish whistles and other older instruments in the mix.  More people should know about this fellow's music.  
> 
> Ed Goist:  I recently took a road trip and spun Gillian's "Time" quite a bit.  It had been a while since I'd heard it.  Like you said, so good...


 Dave lives here in Alberta, he is luthier Wyatt Wilkie's dad.
http://www.cowboyceltic.com/

----------


## Markus

Trombone Shorty.  He's on Austin city limits.

He put on the best show I saw in July here .... Awesome new Orleans funky.

----------


## sbarnes

jut picked up the dailey & vincent sing the statler brothers.....excellent.....jeff parker/andy letwich on mandolin.....

----------


## mandroid

Every last saturday of the month local station broad and webcasts a live revue show , 
Troll radio revue [we have a bridge or 2 here]
11~12 AM
on  KMUN coast community radio, http://coastradio.org/index30.html
http://coastradio.org/trollradio.html
 it's on right now .

----------


## theCOOP

> *theCOOP said: "Been listening to David Wilkie's Cowboy Celtic ... Cowboy Celtic is basically a study of Irish Music from a country perspective (Irish roots of Country music)"*
> 
> Man, I LOVE this record.  I found a copy at my local library and was intrigued by the name and album cover.  Turned out to be one of my favorites. I enjoy his mandolin playing and choice of songs, and how they put in the Irish whistles and other older instruments in the mix.  More people should know about this fellow's music.  
> 
> Ed Goist:  I recently took a road trip and spun Gillian's "Time" quite a bit.  It had been a while since I'd heard it.  Like you said, so good...


The specific album (the one with the frame and hat on the cover) I'd been listening to is very very good musically. The vocals on first listen are a little weak IMO, but once they're familiar, it sounds just fine.

I borrowed it from a guy I work with who is from Calgary. I've since found another Cowboy Celtic album, I think it's a best-of or a restrospective. It's not shown on their website. 

I may not be the best judge of what is good or not musically, but I know what I like, and this stuff is very well done.

My tastes range from original UK punk to classic rock to southern rock to celtic to klezmer rock, american folk and to British folk. 

My favorite punk band is as good as my favorite celtic band or etc.

ie. I like The Clash as much as I like The Chieftains and the Pogues and CCR and The Innocence Mission...

----------


## theCOOP

Currently listening to Dr. Ralph Stanley's _Pretty Polly_.

I'm not a religious man but I still very much enjoy his albums.

----------


## jim simpson

Story of The Clash - 2 cd's

----------


## theCOOP

Listening to tracks from _Dirt Farmer_ by Levon Helm (The Band). Never knew his name but knew his voice instantly. Found while searching for the trad tune Girl I left Beind (me).

The album has a couple tracks that stand out, but it's kinda like listening to the newest Fogarty stuff...it's great but it's like it's missing something...a bit of grit perhaps.

----------


## Caleb

I scored this one by the Baltimore Consort on Amazon the other day.  I haven't stopped listening to it for a couple days now.  Very, very good "Celtic" sounds.  Not too many bagpipes, which I'm not much of a fan of.  There are some of the most beautiful, haunting melodies I've ever heard here.  The woman doing the singing is fantastic.  I'm going to look for more by these folks.

----------


## Mandoviol

An old LP from 1962: The Pipes and Drums and Regimental Band of the Black Watch, Royal Highland Regiment, _Scottish Splendor_.

----------


## M.Marmot

Black Sea - Christian Fennesz

----------


## M.Marmot

Vielle a Roue / Hurdy Gurdy : Valentin Clastrier

----------


## Ed Goist

Kasey Chambers & Shane Nicholson: _Rattlin' Bones_

----------


## Denny Gies

"Prairie Bluegrass" with Red Cravens and the Bray Brothers.  It don't get no better than this.

----------


## Ed Goist

The song _Walking Cane_ by Walking Rain, from the recording Cowboy Haiku (as heard on the Mandolin Cafe's mp3 player)...
*Solid A!*

----------


## CES

Birth of the Cool, Miles Davis

Not mandolin related, but oh so good...

----------


## Dan Margolis

This very moment?  "Scotland" by Bill Monroe.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

> Birth of the Cool, Miles Davis
> 
> Not mandolin related, but oh so good...


I _love_ that recording.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Philly's Marah!

----------


## Amandalyn

The sound of my washing machine buzzing because it's done and I'm here on the Mandolin Cafe. :Grin:

----------


## Mandolin Mick

The Wessex Carol by Kemper Crabb. I'm working on Christmas mandolin for the Salvation Army kettle; that starts Saturday!  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## M.Marmot

Fi De L'Eau - La Bergere

----------


## Jon Hall

Robert Plant "Band of Joy"

----------


## Dan Margolis

> Red Cravens and the Bray Brothers


Great tip; I found a recording on eMusic and downloaded it.  Excellent!

----------


## Caleb

Excellent stuff. No mandolin content, but plenty of strings.  O'Carolan's melodies just never get old to me.  I've heard better collections of his music, but this one's pretty good.

----------


## mandodan1960

Conference call at work !!  :Sleepy:

----------


## mandocrucian

Randy Newman - _"Rednecks"_

----------


## M.Marmot

The Canticles - Benjamin Britten

----------


## Ed Goist

Mandolin Cafe mp3 player:
track 131. Kevin Harrison - El Cumbanchero (some _'off the hook'_ mandolin & fiddle playing!)

----------


## M.Marmot

Folk Songs - Sofia Karlsson

(I recomended this album in another thread just now and that gave me cause to give it another listen, sigh, tis a thing of beauty)

----------


## Ben Somerville

New Grass Revival - Can't Stop Now

----------


## Michael Ramsey

Live Bluegrass Album Band (Rice, Crowe, Lawson, Hicks and Phillips) board recording made just after recording the first album.  The show was in San Fransisco.  David Grisman, among others, was in the audience.

----------


## Ed Goist

Tim O'Brien & Darrell Scott: _Real Time_
Considerable talent on display...

----------


## Dobe

Oh Norah.........   I suddenly love mice !







 :Whistling:

----------


## Mandoviol

> Oh Norah.........   I suddenly love mice !


Trippy....that looks like something that you might have seen on Sesame Street back in the early 90s.

----------


## nobullmando74

Cowboy Junkies 
Studio :Whistling: 


wow 1000!

----------


## Mandoviol

_The Wall_, specifically, "Comfortably Numb."

----------


## Cue Zephyr

Taylor Swift - Cold As You (Demo, v2)

I love these topics... :P

----------


## jim simpson

Los Lobos - Tin Can Trust  (it's a good one!)

----------


## Ed Goist

> _The Wall_, specifically, "Comfortably Numb."


Some half-way decent guitar work on that tune...

----------


## Mandoviol

Le Reve du Diable, _Rivière Jaune_.  Or at least the free tracks off the album on the band's website.  Would that I could find their albums in the US....they have that sort of raw sound that's hard to find anymore in a lot of folk music.

----------


## Darren Bailey

Just dicovered railroad earth, picked up a handful of albums and haven't listened to anything else all week. The mandolin playing is just how I like it. Great stuff.

----------


## tango_grass

Solas. as of right now...

----------


## jim simpson

The Korn Kobblers

----------


## Sheryl McDonald

Paul McCartney concert on Palladia TV.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Right now I am listening to a long and boring conference call during an implementation of a data center cutover.

----------


## M.Marmot

Dawg Duos - David Grisman and friends

----------


## Gelsenbury

Newcastle folk trio Tyde's debut album. Great stuff!

----------


## Larry S Sherman

I'm listening to Emory Lester's "Reminiscing Today".



Very nice playing.

Larry

----------


## Denny Gies

Car Talk....what else on a Saturday morning?

----------


## Fred Keller

Pink Anderson and Simmie Dooley

----------


## Mark Gibbs

smokin'

----------


## Cue Zephyr

Taylor Swift - Superstar (demo)
I prefer it over the original, actually. :P

----------


## Michael Wolf

Gruber Ruesz Quartet from Vienna.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Soul Coughing...

----------


## M.Marmot

The Lost Chords find Paolo Fresu - Carla Bley

----------


## postmann

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O5rMoO_kuY8
Melonious Quartet "Finale" de Patrick Vaillant

----------


## Dave Schimming

"All Along the Watchtower" - Jimi Hendrix

----------


## journeybear

Got silence on my radio
Let the airwaves flow, let the airwaves flow ...














The Rolling Stones: "Moonlight Mile"

----------


## Grampymando

Now that's my kinda music! Thanks!

----------


## Denny Gies

Neil Young's "Zuma".

----------


## Kirk Pey

"Little Girl and the Dreadful Snake" done by Bill. Also, I've been listening to the Matt Flinner Trio recently.

----------


## Sheryl McDonald

Hawaii Five 0 on TV. The mandolin is sitting next to me, waiting for a TV commercial! :-)

----------


## jim simpson

Los Lobos Goes Disney

----------


## Dave Schimming

Mustang Sally by the Rascals

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Dierks Bentley with Sammy on reso...

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

...plus a bonus live version  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Mandoviol

I'm actually really enjoying the Dierks Bentley album.  Pleasantly surprised.  Plus, who can resist Del's vocal on "Pride (In The Name of Love)"?

----------


## Jonathan James

The John Hartford Stringband "Memories of John" with some FINE picking & singing by Mike Compton!

----------


## Dobe

Dierks with Delma & the Punch Brothers:



and a new Tim O I'd never heard before with a few familiar faces:



 :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Mandoviol & Doby -- great Dierks track, that one.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Currently listening to the swamp/funk stylings of the ever-soulful JJ Grey & Mofro, who sounds as great live as he does in the studio...

----------


## Larry S Sherman

I'm checking out the new Ben Folds/Nick Hornby collaboration "Lonely Avenue".



I love Ben's music. Goes great with the changing seasons, loss of light, etc. Must be those minor chords.

Here's a classic from the Ben Folds Five days:



Larry

----------


## Larry S Sherman

Also grooving on Wilco:



I think Wilco, as big as they're getting, are still way underrated. 

Larry

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Good one Larry, and I couldn't agree more. I've enjoyed Tweedy & Co's ever evolving sound ever since AM, but this is one of my favorite tracks...

----------


## Larry S Sherman

> this is one of my favorite tracks...


I like that one too. I love the version from this show there the crowd sings every word. It gives me chills. Cafe moderator Jamie Stanek was there that night.

Great lyrics too:
_
"I'll be around
You were right about the stars
Each one is a setting sun

Tall buildings shake
Voices escape singing sad sad songs
Tuned to chords strung down your cheeks
Bitter melodies turning your orbit around"
_

Larry

----------


## Caleb

Some favorite Wilco lyrics:
_
"Remember to remember me, standing still in your past,
Floating fast like a hummingbird..."

"O distance has a way of making love understandable."

"The ashtray says you were up all night."_

The list goes on and on.  There just aren't that many people writing songs like that.

----------


## Shawn Blackwell

Bela Fleck "The Bluegrass Sessions" CD.

----------


## Mandolin Mick

Sunrise by the Country Gentlemen! Anyone know of a mandolin tab for this?  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## JEStanek

Melody Gardot's Worrisome Heart.  Fall = Jazz for me.  

Jamie

----------


## Michael Ramsey

All 24 tracks recorded by The Dusty Miller Band.  This band consisted of Tim Stafford, Barry Bales, Adam Steffey, Tammy Rogers (fiddle) and Brian Fesler (banjo).  Late 1980's recordings, the 2nd of which was never released commercially, due to 3/5 of this band leaving and joining forces with a young upstart named Alison Krauss.

----------


## Brent Hutto

"Sonnymoon For Two"

from
Steve Greene Trio
Acoustic Living

----------


## Fiddler3

Marty Stuart's "Ghost Train".  Dusty Miller Band, hummm....weren't Adam Steffey and Tammy Rogers married then?

----------


## Michael Ramsey

> Marty Stuart's "Ghost Train".  Dusty Miller Band, hummm....weren't Adam Steffey and Tammy Rogers married then?


Yep.

----------


## Keith Erickson

Butch Baldassari- Evergreen
Emory Lester- Christmas Carols
Rhonda Vincent- Beautiful Star
Mondern Mandolin Quartet- The Nutcracker Suite

 :Mandosmiley:

----------


## AlanN

> Dusty Miller Band,


I have that record, on the June Appal label. Kinda rare, I think. They had a good banjo man, forget his name.

----------


## M.Marmot

> I like that one too. I love the version from this show there the crowd sings every word. It gives me chills. Cafe moderator Jamie Stanek was there that night.
> 
> Great lyrics too:
> _
> "I'll be around
> You were right about the stars
> Each one is a setting sun
> 
> Tall buildings shake
> ...


Yep, thats one my favorite songs from Mr Tweedy

----------


## M.Marmot

Ouzbekistan - Turgun Alimatov

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Ryan Adams... (Not Bryan  :Wink:  )



...and a live version of my favorite track from his Whiskeytown days.

----------


## stratman62

Southern Filibuster, A Tribute to Tut Taylor

----------


## Caleb

Thanks for posting that old Whiskeytown clip.  I usually end up playing that song when the guitars get dragged out.  It's a good one!  It's been hard for me to follow Ryan Adams' career.  He puts out so many records it's hard to keep up.

----------


## Brent Hutto

"The Low Spark Of High-Heeled Boys"

Traffic

----------


## AlanN

Ah, Traffic.

John Barleycorn Must Die
Larry Rice Mr. Poverty
Grant Green The Complete Quartets With Sonny Clark
Tony Rice Devlin

----------


## jaycat

The five o'clock whistle. Even thought it's not quite 4:00 yet, I can hear it calling to me.

----------


## Brent Hutto

AlanN,

Yeah, I started to post a followup when I listed to "John Barleycorn Must Die" next.

Steve Winwood is a talented guy.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

> Thanks for posting that old Whiskeytown clip.  I usually end up playing that song when the guitars get dragged out.  It's a good one!  It's been hard for me to follow Ryan Adams' career.  He puts out so many records it's hard to keep up.


lol -- ain't that the truth.

----------


## Larry S Sherman

Listening to radiohead



Larry

----------


## frankenstein

> _The Wall_, specifically, "Comfortably Numb."


Locally known as uncomfortably dumb.

----------


## Mandolin Mick

They're playing all Christmas music now on the FM oldies station here in Milwaukee so I'll be listening to that through the holidays in my car and my truck on my route. I play mandolin at a Salvation Army kettle so I try to stay in the Christmas spirit!  :Smile:

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

> Listening to radiohead 
> Larry


I _love_ this thread -- not only am I getting turned on to new music, but links come up with some favorite artists to whom I haven't listened for a while, like Radiohead. (:guitarsmiley:  :Wink:  )

----------


## jim simpson

Broken Boy Soldiers - The Raconteurs

----------


## GRW3

I'm listening to the 'Grand Ol' Opry' live through the WSM iPhone app. I have it connected to my main stereo system. I've been watching football games and surfing the Internet. Having been to the Opry, I can picture the operation during the show. I like how it's not overproduced. Right now Paul Shaeffer from the Letterman show is playing Floyd Cramer tunes with Marty Stuart and the Fabulous Superlatives.

----------


## JeffD

I have been spending a lot of time with this collection.

----------


## Ed Goist

The Grateful Dead. First _American Beauty_, and now _Anthem of the Sun_. Wonderful, fun stuff!
I must admit, I've just recently (thank to the Café) come to appreciate the music of the Grateful Dead. During my youth they weren't even on my radar...which is probably a good thing from a _'pharmacological / life-choices'_ point of view  :Grin:

----------


## Brent Hutto

Bob Dylan -- "Moonshiner"

----------


## Stephen Cagle

:Mandosmiley: Alan Bibey. A cd before the group blueridge and grasstowne. maybe just a solo cd, i'm not sure.

----------


## Jill McAuley

Clare FM podcast from Monday - a trad programme called "The West Wind". Also got to hear the bingo numbers for Monday evening, and the tail end of the sports news - awesome!!

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## Ed Goist

Jolie Holland - _Escondida_. Like something from another time and place...Some wonderful time, some special place.

----------


## Mike Bunting

Red Knuckles.

----------


## woodwizard

A collection of lots of vintage OLD-TIME. Studing it pretty hard and luven' it.

----------


## Caleb

Ed:
That Jolie Holland record is good stuff.  If you've not done so already, be sure to check out the work she did with the Be Good Tanyas on their Blue Horse record.  The way Holland sings Lakes of Pontchartrain is beautiful.

----------


## Popeye39

Crooked Still.  Ah, the sweet breathy voice of Aoife O'donavan.  Banjo has the lead, and a cello!!!!  Love it.

----------


## Michael Wolf

Ry Cooder - JAZZ. A very beautiful record and my favorite from Ry Cooder.

----------


## Brent Hutto

_Wayfaring Pilgrim_
--Roy Buchanan

----------


## Jill McAuley

watching/listening to an old clip on youtube of the flute player Patsy Hanley playing two jigs "The Killavil/Happy to Meet, Sorry to Part"...

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## Ed Goist

Sarah Jarosz's debut album _Song Up in Her Head_ (yet again...) This wonderful collection of songs seems to get better with each listening...Truly remarkable.

----------


## Denny Gies

The Stanley Brothers, "Together for the Last Time".  A great live show from Bean Blossom.

----------


## Ed Goist

I was happily listening to the Mandolin Cafe mp3 player, for hours today, but now, Natalie Portman is on NPR's Fresh Air, and well...it's Natalie Portman.

----------


## libraryvolgirl

the deadly gentlemen-i love greg listz on banjo! 

live @ merlefest-can't wait to go this year  :Smile: 

the infamous stringdusters/things that fly-still digging this one.

----------


## Pete Martin

Lou Donaldson!!  Everything by him I can find.

----------


## JeffD

Some cajun fiddle tunes.

----------


## nobullmando74

Al Green

----------


## Brent Hutto

"Newry Highwayman" 
--Solas

----------


## Ed Goist

The Duhks, _Fast Paced World_ - I find myself listening to this album again and again. All of the tracks are excellent. It is certainly in my current list of top 5 'go-to albums'.

----------


## Mandolin Ant

Hey Y'all! I'm new to this site and just wanted to say hi. Thought this would be a good place for my first post. I've been playing music all my life (professionally for about 10 years starting in the early 90's). I play guitar, bass, drums, piano, trombone. Just picked up Mandolin about a year ago and LOVE it! I can't put it down. Really looking forward to getting to know some you Cats and talking Mandolin!

Listening to:
Sam Bush---White Bird

----------


## Dobe

> Sarah Jarosz's debut album _Song Up in Her Head_ (yet again...) This wonderful collection of songs seems to get better with each listening...Truly remarkable.


"Can't Hide" still knocks my socks off; Stuart Duncans fiddle work is beautiful. I think it's the best song on the album ! Fun on Mandocello too !  Here's a link to some dozen full free plays from that album:

http://new.music.yahoo.com/sarah-jar...ide--217281481

Click the 'maximize player ' arrow on the bottom left; then on the playlist tab to select the cut !
"Can't Hide" is track # 10.

----------


## Glassweb

Jesse McReynold's "Songs of the Grateful Dead"... Superb!

----------


## crazymandolinist

Swoon, an album by Silversun Pickups. No mando content whatsoever lol

----------


## Canister

You Tube cuts of the Quebe Sisters

----------


## Mandoviol

Danu's new album, _Seanchas_.

----------


## Caleb

Butch's Evergreen.  The suggestion was on the homepage last week so I bought a copy.  Great stuff.

----------


## fatt-dad

the Brazilian Girls and it's nuts!

f-d

----------


## Michael Thompson

Mike Marshall and Chris Thile playing some untitled song on a Woodsongs Radio archive video.

----------


## schubs

Blue Rondo a la Turk by Dave Brubeck

----------


## Cue Zephyr

Chris Thile's take on Morning Bell.
It's *EPIC!*

----------


## JeffD

> You Tube cuts of the Quebe Sisters


Yea!

Thats how its done.

----------


## jim simpson

Steely Dan - greatest hits

----------


## docholliday55

Django Rhinehardt and later some Papa John Creech.

----------


## Popeye39

Mandolin Orange.  Followed by some Dailey and Vincent.

----------


## Shawn Blackwell

> Django Rhinehardt and later some Papa John Creech.


So you're the other person who knows who papa John Creech is eh?....was going through my albums a few weeks ago and found him filed next to my Leon Redbone collection.  :Smile:

----------


## Cabbagehead

As good as it gets!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y7CaqUe5Bhk

----------


## AlanN

> some Papa John Creech.


Reminds me of the time I saw Starship at the Great Adventure in Jackson, NJ, must have been 1990 or so. Sparse crowd, walked right up to the outdoor stage with my 6-month-old daughter in hand. Was Jack, Paul, Marty Balin, Craig Chaquico, Skip Batten, Papa John - no Grace or Jorma. Quite a far throw from the crowds they used to play in front of.

----------


## rico mando

Unfortunately i have been listening to myself over and over :Frown: 
my band is recording a CD and after laying out a few reasonable tracks i have to choose one or two to send back to the sound engineer . i listen to my track without the other instruments to make my final decision . i figure if it can stand up on its own then it should be good enough when all the other tracks are in.

we play vaguely folkish alterna-rock  :Mandosmiley: 
when not listening to myself i am listening to Opeth on vinyl

----------


## Ed Goist

_The Best of Led Zeppelin_ (_Vol. 1 Early Days_ & _Vol. 2 Latter Days_)...This stuff is as Fantastic and Powerful as ever...It doesn't get any better (or more influential) than this.

----------


## Cue Zephyr

Still can't believe how awesome this is:

----------


## kmiller1610

New Chance Blues, version by Punch Brothers nominated for a Grammy

----------


## Ed Goist

The Mountain: Steve Earle and The Del McCoury Band
Excellent musicianship throughout, especially by Ronnie McCoury and Earle on mandolin. This is a _'must have album'_ for mandolin players IMO.

----------


## catmandu2

Bobby Previte - _Claude's Late Morning_.  http://allmusic.com/album/claudes-la...r145874/review

----------


## Ed Goist

Lucinda Williams: West..._Unsuffer Me_ at high volume on the high-end Sennheiser headphones while sitting in my favorite easy chair and drinking my third Victory Storm King Stout...All is right with the world.
...And now on to the Matt Flinner Trio's _Music du Jour_...*Oh my*! (These guys are off the hook!)

----------


## catmandu2

Joelle Leandre / Eric Watson - _Palimpseste_ http://allmusic.com/album/palimpseste-r293345/review


This has been spinning in my CD player for several weeks, but today while waiting for my wife who is delayed by an hour, I had the opportunity to listen to this with no distraction.  Exquisite and superlative.

----------


## Lee Callicutt

> _The Best of Led Zeppelin_ (_Vol. 1 Early Days_ & _Vol. 2 Latter Days_)...This stuff is as Fantastic and Powerful as ever...It doesn't get any better (or more influential) than this.


Give the BBC live recordings a listen.

----------


## NoNickel

Red Henry -- Helton Creek.

----------


## Ed Goist

The Mandolin Cafe MP3 player...Stellar as always!
If you're a fan of rock, do yourself a favor...If you haven't heard it yet, open the Cafe MP3 player and listen to the first track, Jason Hagen's rendition of _Tubular Bells_. Oh yea...That's what I'm talkin' about!

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

English pop artist/multi-instrumentalist Adele:

----------


## Dobe

Interesting:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tDHMhTjX8yE[video]      :Disbelief: 

and; I never tire of this one:


 :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Denny Gies

Old and in the Gray...Grisman, Pederson, Rowan, Clements and Bryn Bright.

----------


## Caleb

I just got this one in the mail today. After listening to their CD of Early Scottish Music I wanted to hear more from this group.   Highly recommend if you like the (really) old sounds.

----------


## Jim DeSalvio

Chris Hillman and Herb Pedersen: Live @ Edwards Barn
Peter Rowan Bluegrass Band: Legacy
Darrell Scott: A Crooked Road
Jakob Dylan: Women + Country
Justin Townes Earle: Midnight at the Movies and Harlem River Blues
The Avett Brothers: I and Love and You

The mandolin work by Chris Hillman is tasteful. And Greg Leisz plays a wonderful pedal steel on the Jakob Dylan CD.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Supersuckers!

----------


## Nighttrain

I started this morning listening to "Signs along the road" Steve Smith/Chris Sanders. Later I'll listen to "New Songs old Friends" Jerry Salley.

----------


## Jill McAuley

"Pure Banjo" by Brian McGrath. The countdown is on - should have my Silver Bell tenor by mid month, so I'm preparing meself! Great version of "The Mist Covered Mountain" on this.

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## Ed Goist

Matt Flinner, Music du Jour...Makes me want to practice!

----------


## AlanN

Tony Rice California Autumn. His version of Mr. Poverty is very touching.

----------


## Caleb

Ronn McFarlane's Scottish Lute. This is very good stuff.  Lots of old Scottish tunes played on the lute and mandora.  Highly recommend.

----------


## Larry S Sherman

I'm currently enjoying ""Baby, How Can It Be?", a compilation of music from old 78's from the collection of John Heneghan from the East River String Band.



It's an interesting mix on three discs separated into "_Love", "Lust_", and "_Contempt_". Informative packaging and great sound (at least for old recordings like this).

John plays mostly guitar, but also mandolin. They are associated with the Carolina Chocolate Drops and R. Crumb, who has done the covers for their CDs.

Here's a quick clip of John & Eden's band playing with R. Crumb:



Larry

----------


## Ed Goist

Larry, thanks very much for posting...I hadn't heard of these folks and they are great! 
They have lots of other fine videos posted to their website.
Thanks again! 
But frankly, I'm a little surprised you aren't listening to The White Stripes.  :Grin:

----------


## raycantu

Alison Krauss & Union Station. (My poor old Heart)
This is a great song.Trying to figure out what key they are playing in.

----------


## Larry S Sherman

> But frankly, I'm a little surprised you aren't listening to The White Stripes.


That's funny!

My New Year's Resolution is to not get involved in any discussion related to Jack White. I'm usually not negative here, so let's see if I can be a better Cafe member in 2011.

Larry

----------


## Keith Erickson

Bluegrass Mandolin Extravaganza.......... _specifically Wayfaring Stranger_

----------


## Londy

I have been listening to John Paul Jones on the Mando, Italian folk classics and many YouTube pros like Jim Richter.  I like jazz and would like to learn blues and really rock on the Mando.  I am looking for a sound that is different and I think this is it.

----------


## catmandu2

> My New Year's Resolution is to not get involved in any discussion related to Jack White. I'm usually not negative here, so let's see if I can be a better Cafe member in 2011.


Too bad.  I found the discusison stimulating and generally more interesting than most of the usual fare on the cafe, until it petered out completely.  (FWIW, if there's an artist whom you think we could discuss in the context of challenging music, I'd appreciate it.)

That Scottish Lute stuff looks good, Caleb.  If you run across any clips on the youtubes, please attach.


Booker Ervin - _The Freedom Book_ http://allmusic.com/album/freedom-book-r138365/review

----------


## catmandu2

> I just got this one in the mail today. After listening to their CD of Early Scottish Music I wanted to hear more from this group.   Highly recommend if you like the (really) old sounds.


Just saw this--where did you get it Caleb?  What's the instrumentation?  I'd really like to hear it.

----------


## Mandoviol

A little Brave Combo, anyone?

----------


## catmandu2

cool   :Smile:

----------


## Caleb

> Just saw this--where did you get it Caleb?  What's the instrumentation?  I'd really like to hear it.


It's got lutes, treble and bass viols, and other old string sounds.  There is also Custer LaRue's amazing soprano vocals.  I got it off Amazon pretty cheap.

----------


## catmandu2

Cool thanks.  I figured there'd be some vocals.  And those old strings--very nice.

I live behind a CD store, and I only ever grab a few CDs out of the used bin over there.  If you do come across anything similar on the net, please do attach.

----------


## Rick Schmidlin

The Kinks Hollywood Bld.

Rick Schmidlin now in Stratford,ON

----------


## jaycat

Zoot Sims. . . . very vouty!

----------


## catmandu2

Thanks to my friend Caleb, I'm listening to the Baltimore Consort's CD of Early Scottish Music, too.  Lovely melodies--lovely lute.  

Thanks Caleb!

----------


## Ed Goist

First it was Mike Compton & David Long's Stomp, and now it's YouTube videos by Eden & John's East River String Band featuring Robert Crumb (thanks again Larry!). 
_What a great evening of music!_

----------


## billkilpatrick

romantics (hopeless):

http://www.youtube.com/user/billkilp...70060A684C3350

----------


## catmandu2

There is so much hauntingly beautiful stuff on that early Scottish music disc--I'm starting to work out some of the bagpipe reveries (what would the Scots call this form?) on banjo.

----------


## Ben Somerville

Chris Thile - The Beekeeper

----------


## Caleb

> There is so much hauntingly beautiful stuff on that early Scottish music disc--I'm starting to work out some of the bagpipe reveries (what would the Scots call this form?) on banjo.


Agreed.  I've been listening to it for a couple months straight now.

----------


## Chinn

Bluegrass Mandolin Extravaganza 
and
Frank Solivan and Dirty Kitchen ( really like Line Drive )

Both are great, but in differen ways!

----------


## Dobe

Song says it all  !



Nice porkchops !!!

----------


## Bob Scrutchfield

Watching the Steelers and the Ravens Football game and listening to this.
Seems appropriate. 

It's the Pennsylvania Polka.
Good for practicing tremelo... :Mandosmiley: 


(It's done by the Soongsil Univ. Mandolin Orchestra in Korea.)

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Kinky...

----------


## Shawn Blackwell

It's Tuttles day here at the Ponderosa:

----------


## Larry S Sherman

I'm listening to Peter Ostroushko's new CD When The Last Morning Glory Blooms.



Lots of mandolin goodness.

Larry

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Forro in the Dark...

----------


## Dobe

Got this off a 'HOUSE" episode.  Nice tune !




and :   The real deal- Chuck !

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Dobe, thanks for the Gomez vid -- I forgot how much I love that song!

And here's another great track off of that recording...

----------


## Rick Schmidlin

Tone Poems Vol. 1

----------


## catmandu2

> Forro in the Dark...


Cool.

You might like this too:

----------


## Ed Goist

FZ & The Mothers...Over-Nite Sensation
So good, so good...
_"...I am about as evil as a Boogie Man can be!..."_
Hey, _Montana_ should be the official theme song for Weber!
_"...Movin' to Montana soon, gonna be a mandolin buildin' tycoon!..."(fade to brilliant FZ guitar solo)_

----------


## Tom Wright

Leo Kottke Live. Upcoming projects include adapting some of his tunes for my future 10-string mandolin.

----------


## catmandu2

Caleb-

It's in the mail.  :Smile: 

...


Kenny Dorham - _Jazz Contrasts_ (Sonny Rollins, Oscar Pettiford, Max Roach)

----------


## mandocrucian

Kornog - _Korong_


Annbjørg Lien - *Waltz With Me*

----------


## Nighttrain

Right now I'm listening to David Grisman (Frank-n-Dawg).

----------


## joshtree

Pandora.com :  Soul Coughing station.  Ranges from Cake to Beck.  other days Pandora - Allison Krausse.  I have always been a hard rock kind of guy but how can you not fall for that voice of hers?

----------


## Rick Schmidlin

Doc and Merle Watson bootleg playing in Roy Nobles living room in the San Fernando Valley,1967 :Cool:

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

> Pandora.com :  Soul Coughing station.  Ranges from Cake to Beck...


Cool -- big fan here of Cake, Beck, _and_ Soul Coughing (if my Ruby Vroom recording was vinyl instead of CD, I would have worn out the grooves by the time Irresistible Bliss was released  :Wink:  )

----------


## Larry S Sherman

> _"...I am about as evil as a Boogie Man can be!..."_


I love the version from "_You Can't Do That On Stage Anymore_"

_"...here I'm is..."_

Here's a version from Zappa Plays Zappa:



Larry

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

John Zorn  :Wink:

----------


## dcoventry

Let's see.  Just finished up Garcia/Grisman from the Warfield 5/92 - A collection. Moving on to Seldom Scene, Live at Winterhawk 1991.  I listening mainly to live music.  I like the immediacy.

----------


## 300win

Just finished listening to the Steeldrivers doing "Sticks That Made Thunder". I really like that song and they do a heck of a job on it. Gonna see the next time my band practices if they wanta do that tune.

----------


## joshtree

Ha!  Look at the dog.    Barely disrupted his nap.  Oh and the kids are pretty incredable too.  (Tuttle kids play Diamond Joe)

----------


## Jill McAuley

Tenor banjo player Brian McGrath's "Pure Banjo" CD - the track playing now is "The Liffey Banks/The Shaskeen".

----------


## mandocrucian

Bluesy Mix/material disc getting steady play in the car:

Dick Dale w/Stevie Ray Vaughn - _Pipeline_
The Champs - _Tequila_
John Mayall's Bluesbreakers w/Eric Clapton - _Steppin' Out_
Deep Purple - _Lazy_
John Mayall (w/Sugarcane Harris) - _Gray Fox_
It's A Beautiful Day - _Don & Dewey_
(original) Allman Brothers Band- _Trouble No More_
AC/DC -_ Hell's Bells_
AC/DC - _Back In Black_
Muddy Waters (w/Johnny Winter) - _I Want To Be Loved_
Muddy Waters (w/Johnny Winter) - _Jealous Hearted Man_
Muddy Waters - _I Can't Be Satisfied_
BB King - _The Thrill Is Gone_
BB King - _Confessin' The Blues_
Quicksilver Messenger Service - _Gold and Silver_

----------


## Rick Schmidlin

Doc Watson and Clarence Ashlely 1960-1962, great stuff!

----------


## catmandu2

> John Zorn


Jim, Have you heard the _Circle Makers_, and _Bar Kokhba_ CDs? ... with Feldman, Friedlander, and Cohen.  Add Douglas and Ribot on the latter.  Great stuff.

----------


## theCOOP

At this moment, not listening to anything. But on rotatuion in the car the last week has been the newest album by The Decemberists and one a friend at work lent me by Yukun band Undertakin' Daddies.

----------


## theCOOP

> Got this off a 'HOUSE" episode.  Nice tune !


Thanks for that Gomez video. Hear the song at work and never knew who it was.

----------


## Ben Somerville

Sierra Hull - From Now On

----------


## David Rambo

Becky Buller's first project.

----------


## JEStanek

Amos Lee - Mission Bell.

----------


## journeybear

No kidding. He _just_ played on Leno. Different song, pretty sure.

Me, I'm enjoying this, a pleasant discovery while looking for something else:

----------


## jaycat

*Snow Plows!!! Again!!@#!!*

----------


## Ed Goist

The Mandolin Cafe MP3 music player in a separate pop-up window. Great stuff!
This feature, in and of itself, makes the Cafe the best site on the internet!
(As does the classifieds - This place is awesome!)

----------


## Rick Schmidlin

me Bluegrass  Mandolin Extravaganza

----------


## JeffD

Every Jacob Reuven video I can find.

----------


## Denny Gies

Wheels by Dan Tyminski....good, solid bluegrass.

----------


## AlanN

The LP Caravan, by the Bluegrass 45. Probably their 2nd or 3rd Rebel release. Some songs are sung in Japanese. Terrific music.

----------


## mandopete

Thanks to Chris Luquette it's John McLaughlin, Jaco Pastorius, Brand-X, Return To Forever and U.K.

I feel like it's the late 70's all over again.

 :Smile:

----------


## Rick Schmidlin

Jetho Burns:  Bye Bye Blues

----------


## dcoventry

DOC WATSON
O. T. Price's
Santa Cruz, California
October 27, 1988

Doc Watson - Guitar and Vocals
Jack Lawrence - Bass Guitar


EARLY SHOW
(missing first 5 songs)
1. TEN MILES TO DEEP GAP
2. STORY OF MERLE'S FIRST CONCERT
3. JOHN HURT
4. SOUTHBOUND
5. DOC TALKS ABOUT TRIBUTE CONCERT FOR HIS SON
6. UNKNOWN INSTRUMENTAL TITLE
7. STORY OF THE TWO DRUNKS BEING BAPTIZED
8. STORY OF THE LITTLE GIRL
9. GREENVILLE TRUSTLE
10.WINDY AND WARM
11.NINE POUND HAMMER


LATE SHOW

1. BROWNS FERRY BLUES
2. MAKE ME DOWN A PALLET
3. MILK COW BLUES
4. CRIPPLE CREEK
5. LIFE GETS TEDIOUS, DON'T IT?
6. DON'T THINK TWICE, IT'S ALRIGHT
7. DROP IN THE BUCKET
8. STORMS ON THE OCEAN
9. UNDER THE DOUBLE EAGLE
10.ALBERTA
11.UNKNOWN INSTRUMENTAL TITLE
12.DEEP RIVER BLUES
13.PEACH PICKIN' TIME IN GEORGIA
14.A CITY JOKE
15.SHIEK OF ARABY
16.NEVER NO MORE BLUES
17.BLACK MOUNTAIN RAG
18.BIG SANDY SALT CREEK

----------


## JeffD

> *Snow Plows!!! Again!!@#!!*


I know I know. Had to turn up the player to drown them out.

----------


## Rick Schmidlin

Beethoven's 5th

----------


## Caleb

George Harrison - Cheer Down

----------


## catmandu2

Still listening to Booker Ervin - _The Freedom Book_.  Really excellent...with Richard Davis, Jaki Byard, Alan Dawson.  Some of it really reminds me of Andrew Hill's, _Black F_ire (a classic).

----------


## Buckeye_Bragi

Casadh An tSugain - Celtic Spring

----------


## dcoventry

The Swing of Delight	Live under the Sky 1982

Santana, Ron Carter, Herbie Hancock, Tony Williams and gang. Wow.  That's some serious throw down.		1

----------


## Kirk Albrecht

Streaming from the Austin City Limits site with Steve Martin and the Steep Canyon Rangers and Sarah Jarocz.   :Smile:

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Tiromancino (c. 2000)...

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

> Every Jacob Reuven video I can find...


Good ones Jeff. Have you checked out his youtube channel? He has 24 vids posted there, including Ensemble Maktub and classicial performances -- and I've been listening to _this_ Maktub piece a lot lately:

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

> Jim, Have you heard the _Circle Makers_, and _Bar Kokhba_ CDs? ... with Feldman, Friedlander, and Cohen.  Add Douglas and Ribot on the latter.  Great stuff.


Agreed. I really enjoy the Bar Kokhba recordings I've heard, and I''m just becoming familiar with second Masada songbook series -- and loaded up my Amazon wishlist with the latter since there are far too many to buy at one time (or at least far too many for _me_ to buy at one time without my wife intervening  :Wink:  ).

----------


## Rick Schmidlin

Gram Parsons: GP/Grievous Angel

----------


## jasona



----------


## Ed Goist

And this gem...Just incredible...Her fiddle playing on this performance is out of this world.




And wrapping it up with a personal favorite!

----------


## Shawn Blackwell

Oscar Peterson -The Quartet Live feat.Joe Pas-Soft Winds

----------


## Young Will

Reminiscing from my college years……………just wish I could have found a video with Jerry in it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sCpCmt0OXNc

----------


## Rick Schmidlin

Bill Monroe....go figure.

----------


## Ben Somerville

Chris Thile and Edgar Meyer--Fencepost in the Front Yard.

----------


## Caleb

Chopin's Nocturne, Op. 9, No. 2

----------


## John Duncan

Bill Monroe's "Jenny Lynn"

----------


## jaycat

Lord Melody: "Shame and Scandal."

Happy weekend, everyone!

----------


## catmandu2

James Blood Ulmer - _Memphis/The Sun Sessions_

----------


## tburcham

David Peterson - 1946

----------


## JeffD

Oscar Jenkins and Tommy Jarrell - Stay All Night and Don't Go Home

----------


## Caleb

My wife playing the piano.  Sounds like Enya doing a concert in our living room. . .

----------


## Ed Goist

Peter Rowan & Tony Rice: _Quartet_ - This album never ceases to impress. Some brilliant musicians at work here, and Peter Rowan might have the most appealing voice in the business. Solid A.

----------


## Toycona

Sam Bush - Laps in Seven (courtesy of Pandora!)

----------


## catmandu2

Roland Kirk - _Rip, Rig and Panic _ (with Jaki Byard, Richard Davis, Elvin Jones).  Superlative.

----------


## F5G WIZ

Metallica

----------


## mtucker

i just listened to a red diamond.

----------


## catmandu2

Ted Curson - _The New Thing and the Blue Thing_

----------


## Mandoviol

Christopher Lee's (yes, THAT Christopher Lee) metal opera, _Charlemagne: By The Sword And The Cross_.

----------


## PositivePicker

"Jungle Boogie" by Kool and the Gang, followed by "Let's Groove" by Earth, Wind and Fire, followed by "Soul Finger" by the Bar-Kays. 

Sends me into a trance state.

This is why I will never quite "get" bluegrass.

----------


## Larry S Sherman

I'm checking out the new Radiohead cd called The King of Limbs.



Larry

----------


## catmandu2

Chick Corea - _Now He Sings, Now He Sobs_

----------


## Ed Goist

Today it's been Neil Young, The Black Keys and Cowboy Junkies...
It's been a good day.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Gillian Welch...

----------


## Mandolin Mick

Old Ebenezer Scrooge by Bill Monroe because that's what I'm currently learning on the mandolin!  :Smile:

----------


## Caleb

> gillian welch...


Amazing stuff.

----------


## mandocrucian

*Ian Moore - Modernday Folklore*

----------


## Caleb

> *Ian Moore - Modernday Folklore*


His _Luminaria_ is one of my favorite records.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

The late great Martyn Bennett...

----------


## Ed Goist

Tim O'Brien: _"The Crossing"_
Is there anyone better?
Don't think so!

----------


## Alex Orr

New album from Wye Oak, just came out yesterday.  Hard to describe them.  A bit reminiscent of the Spinanes if anyone remembers them.  Decent record, but I'm not terribly blown away.  Will be giving the new release from The Joy Formidable a spin next.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Joy Kills Sorrow:

----------


## mandroid

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/console...bius_Episode_6

----------


## JEStanek

Anna Calvi's self titled album.  Zero mandolin content.  Reminds me of Siouxie Sioux.

Jamie

----------


## catmandu2

Mingus - _Let My Children Hear Music_

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Another banjo-driven song, this time from Crooked Still...

----------


## Markus

Natasha's Waltz by Norman + Nancy Blake. 

It's second spin today, it's been far too long. Home with the toddler this morning, looking out at the lovely 5" of fluffy end-of-winter snow that dropped last night and will be gone tomorrow. The best kind of snow - and a perfect soundtrack.

----------


## Jeff A

Texas Sheiks- Jeff Muldaur. Good bluesy stuff

----------


## Caleb

> Another banjo-driven song, this time from Crooked Still...


 That fellow on banjo is really into it.  Cool song.  Love the cello.

----------


## Brent Hutto

Don Stiernberg & John Carlini playing "Body and Soul". While I'm listening to this song, I forget why I'd ever want to hear anything else...

----------


## AlanN

Good Ol' Persons Anywhere The Wind Blows, with all that JR goodness.

----------


## Mandomax

Jonas Hellborg- The Silent Life

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Rose's Pawn Shop...

----------


## doc holiday

The new John Reischman & the Jaybirds CD  "Vintage & Unique"......a great new offering by one of the tightest ensembles out there!

----------


## Glassweb

Billie Holiday - the album "Solitude"

----------


## Mandolin Mick

Okeechobee Wind by Jesse McReynolds!  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Caleb

Emmylou's _Red Dirt Girl _

----------


## mandocrucian

- Dick Dale w/Stevie Ray Vaughan - _Pipeline_ *(The Best of Dick Dale & The Del-Tones)*
 - Blue Oyster Cult - _Godzilla_ *(The Best of The BOC;  Cultosaurus Erectus)*
- Grateful Dead - _Morning Dew_ *(Grateful Dead* - first album; *Europe '72)*
- Link Wray - _Fire and Brimstone_ *(Link Wray)*
- Captain Beefheart - _Best Batch Yet_ *(Doc At The Radar Station)*
- Quicksilver Messenger Service - _Pride Of Man_ *(QMS* - first album;* Sons of Mercury)*
- Tom Waits - _Earth Died Screaming_ *(Bone Machine)*

----------


## Rick Schmidlin

The New York Session 1926 - 1927

Eddie Lang and Joe Venuti

With Bix Beiderbeck and Frankie Trumbauer

----------


## Rick Schmidlin

> The new John Reischman & the Jaybirds CD  "Vintage & Unique"......a great new offering by one of the tightest ensembles out there!


I gotta get this one!

----------


## Denny Gies

Hillbilly Heartache by Don Rigsby and Midnight Call.

----------


## Ed Goist

Alison Stephens: _Music for Mandolin_. 
One of my favorites. This CD just gets better with each listen. 
The Hummel compositions on here (tracks 10, 11, & 12) are played absolutely beautifully. 
It's nice to know that these wonderful performances by Ms. Stephens will last forever.

----------


## Mark Walker

:Mandosmiley:   Sierra Hull's newest - Daybreak - pre-ordered on Mandolin Cafe!  What a great CD!  I can't say I'm enamored with a single tune - they're all _great_, and her orginal instrumentals are clean and (dare I say?) Chris Thile-esque!

She wrote 7 of the 12 songs on the CD.  What a great, young talent!    :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Brent Hutto

The Country Gentlemen, _Little Bessie_.

John Duffy and Eddie Adcock, now that's two fellows who play *hard* and no mistaking it. I mean, dang! Every note just pops like firecracker.

----------


## Josh Kaplan

> Don Stiernberg & John Carlini playing "Body and Soul". While I'm listening to this song, I forget why I'd ever want to hear anything else...


Hey, Brent. After reading your post I ordered the album. It arrived today and I've been listening to it over and over. Great music.

Thanks!

-Josh

----------


## Bigtuna

Jerry Garcia Band: Let it Rock Vol 2. Found it used today!

----------


## fatt-dad

"The Garden of Earthly Delights," by D'Note from the compilation, "The Acid Jazz Test, Part I."

No mandolin in there!

f-d

----------


## Larry S Sherman

Dr John was just inducted into the Rock n Roll Hall of Fame. I'm been listening to the first album...it holds up pretty well.



Larry

----------


## Brent Hutto

> Hey, Brent. After reading your post I ordered the album. It arrived today and I've been listening to it over and over. Great music.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> -Josh


You're welcome, glad you were able to grab a copy and start listening. 

In terms of mandolin music, during the daytime usually Don S. & John C. are exactly what I need. In the evenings, I lean toward Matt Flinner in one of his trio incarnations (either Matt Flinner Trio or Philips, Grier and Flinner). 

But at other times I do listen to non-mandolin music too...as blasphemous as that must sound! Guilty secret.

----------


## Mandolin Mick

Bending the Rules by Jesse McReynolds!!!  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Dan Margolis

Freddie Hubbard "Red Clay", reissued/remastered in 2010.  The mandolin is lost in the mix.  Very lost.

----------


## Dan Margolis

But the bonus live track of "Red Clay" features George Benson on guitar.  Nice.

----------


## Caleb

This one never gets old.

----------


## Dave Schimming

Buddy Holly.

----------


## Mandolin Mick

Garry Owen! :Mandosmiley:

----------


## fatt-dad

totally down with Red Clay!

f-d

----------


## mandocrucian

In the car -back again to twin lead electric guitar acid rock

 
Quicksilver Messenger Service - _Quicksilver Messenger Service_ (first album); _Happy Trails_


 
Man  - _Be Good To Yourself At Least Once A Day;  Rhinos Winos and Other Lunatics_
(they were the 'Welsh Quicksilver')

----------


## Toycona

Well, since it is St. Patrick's Day, and I'm feeling particularly Irish, I'm listening to Al Petteway's version of "Red Haired Boy" from Celtic Tapestry.

----------


## Caleb

Same here, Toycona; I was in a bit of an Irish mood today.  I reached for Tim O'Brien's The Crossing.  Lost Little Children is a great song.

----------


## JeffD

Well I am Irished out. I am listening to Gillian Welch. Orphan Girl.

----------


## Ben Milne

Devil's Brigade - Bridge of Gold

----------


## MONami

Mo' Jesse McReynolds: _Songs of the Grateful Dead_.
Not what I expected, or wanted, but surprise can be good.
I wanted lots of mandolin, maybe some instrumental versions of vocal songs, 
but instead they gave the songs renditions pretty faithful to the originals.
I came away liking songs I really had not cared for before, and appreciating the songwriting
a lot more. And Jesse and his team too.

----------


## Kevin McELvanney

Very much enjoying Instrumental Tribute To Bill Monroe.

----------


## catmandu2

FZ - _Absolutely Free_

----------


## Heliocentric

Nice picking in the background

----------


## Hardesty

> Devil's Brigade - Bridge of Gold


Is that Tim and Matt?

----------


## Rick Schmidlin

Led Zep 3, looking foward to see Robert Plant at Merlefest :Cool: 

I wonder if John Paul Jones will show up with Tim O'Brian :Whistling:

----------


## fatt-dad

Battle Hymn of the Republic - Herbie Mann

f-d

----------


## i-vibe

love that early and mid '60's herbie mann when he was big into the afro-cuban thing.....before he went all disco-herbie in the '70's bearing his fur covered chest and torso on some of the funniest/scariest album covers of all time!

----------


## fatt-dad

Brooklyn Funk Essentials - In the Buzz Bag

Now that's a groove!

f-d

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

The Red Dirt Radio channel on 365live.

----------


## doc holiday

"Buddies"  Buddy Emmons,  Lenny Breau on guitar.  Thanks Mandolirius

----------


## Bill Foss

Bear Family box set of Bill Monroe 1970-1979! Incredible!

----------


## Rick Schmidlin

The  Grateful Dead Live Scranton Pa 4/13/72 w/ The New Riders

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Poet/Multi-instrumentalist John Kruth...

----------


## Rick Schmidlin

Jim Kweskin "Garden of Joy:

----------


## catmandu2

Currently, live in the WWOZ studios during fundraising...one tight brass band

----------


## Ed Goist

_The Legendary Kentucky Mandolin of Nolan Faulkner_ - The title is no exaggeration. 
Brilliant, raw, untamed virtuoso mandolin playing at the crossroads of Blues and Bluegrass.

----------


## Mandolin Mick

Kentucky Mandolin by Bill Monroe!  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Ben Somerville

Sierra Hull -- What Do You Say? 

Her show was sooooooooo good last night!

----------


## Mandoviol

> Poet/Multi-instrumentalist John Kruth...


Jim, is that guy bowing a cumbus saz?

----------


## Ben Milne

> Is that Tim and Matt?


Sure is. Matt and Tim would better describe the direction though.

----------


## jamann

Jimmy Campbell "Young Opry Fiddler" and "Pieces of Time"

Great CD's with Bill Monroe and Mike Compton.

----------


## Mike Snyder

In memory of the Captain; Trout Mask Replica

----------


## Keith Witty

House of Tom Bombadil- Nickel Creek. It is a tough one to pick out.

----------


## journeybear

Beatles, lots of Beatles. A friend mentioned someone had uploaded the entire "Let It Be" movie to youtube, and while I thought this would be impossible, and surely not in one continuous clip, there it is. So is "Help!" That led me to some other long form viewing, concerts and such from 1964 and 1965. Amazing to see and hear them, at the peak of Beatlemania. The show from Budokan is especially thrilling. These shows are all of a half hour long. I play in clubs for four hours at a time. They certainly had this part worked out better.  :Wink:

----------


## JEStanek

I'm revisiting Chad Manning's Old Gnarly Oak.  Chad was fiddling for Grisman's DGBX and David guests on several tracks.  Great CD.

----------


## Mandolin Mick

The Father & The King ... "In the Pines"!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Brent Hutto

Rachmaninov cello sonata Op. 19
David Finckel and Wu Han (1999)

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

> Jim, is that guy bowing a cumbus saz?


I think that's a yayli tanbur, a bowed cousin of the tanbur.

----------


## Martin Stevens



----------


## MONami

Just yesterday I got the last Monroe set from Bear Family _My Last Days on Earth_, and that is a nice set, too.




> Bear Family box set of Bill Monroe 1970-1979! Incredible!


And, I made the mistake of going to the Smithsonian/Folkways website and picked up a bunch of music that I have been enjoying...
Red Allen/Frank Wakefield, Early Mountain Bluegrass, Appalachian Blues, Folk Anthology...lots of great music!

----------


## JeffD

W.L.Gregory and Clyde Davenport, Rutherford's Waltz

sublime stuff.

----------


## doc holiday

I was listening to Charlie Christian's stellar guitar playing w/ Benny Goodman, the out-takes from a 1940 recording & now  the great Harley Allen (RIP today) with my favorite version of "Carolina in the Pines" .....&  is that the Cafe's own  Scottie Adams on mandolin???  from 1983

----------


## allenhopkins

Charlie Poole, from the wonderful _You Ain't Talkin' To Me_ box set.

----------


## Glassweb

Dina Rudeen... an amazing singer/songwriter out of NYC.

----------


## Alex Orr

> Charlie Poole, from the wonderful _You Ain't Talkin' To Me_ box set.


That is an awesome box set.  I may be mistaken, but I think the same label also released a great two-disc comp called _Good For What Ails Ya'_ featuring old recordings by artists who worked medicine shows, or who were reflective of artists that worked the medicine show circuit, back in its latter heyday during the first few decades of the 20th century.

Right now I'm playing the new Pains of Being Pure at Heart album, which is the best rock album I've heard this year.  Ridiculously fun and catchy stuff.  Next up today will be Sarah Jarosz's debut, which I've been spinning a good deal recently.

----------


## allenhopkins

> That is an awesome box set.  I may be mistaken, but I think the same label also released a great two-disc comp called _Good For What Ails Ya'_ featuring old recordings by artists who worked medicine shows, or who were reflective of artists that worked the medicine show circuit, back in its latter heyday during the first few decades of the 20th century...


I have that one too, and it's amazingly varied and interesting.

----------


## JeffD

Charlie Poole is someone I would have loved to have met.

----------


## theCOOP

I've had a fair bit of stuff rotating pretty regularly lately.

Post Atomic Hillbilly album by Undertakin' Daddies from, Yukon, NWT I believe.
David Wilkie's Cowboy Celtic
Foghorn String Band - tracks from their website
Frank Fairfield - self titled.

and

the new album by The Decemberists.

----------


## Mark Hudson

Doc Watson, Vangard Years Box set :-)

----------


## catmandu2

Steve Stills' _Manassas_ (a record that really has got it all)

----------


## Mike Bunting

The Awesome Hots.

----------


## Denny Gies

Flatt and Scruggs radio transcriptions from 1956.

----------


## Bing Cullen

I keep coming back to 3 tracks on Mandolin2000 which are close together... dave Peters'  Dark Eyes...superb, John Reischman Choro for Shadow and Charlie Provenza on Whiskey before Breakfast...got to be the definitive version. Then there's Adam Steffeys One more for the Road and all of Doyle on sundays.

----------


## allenhopkins

> Charlie Poole is someone I would have loved to have met.


Hope you can hold yore likker.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

> Steve Stills' _Manassas_ (a record that really has got it all)


I _love_ that set! I totally wore down the grooves on all four sides back in the day, and jumped on it when I found it on CD a few years ago.

----------


## Kevin Stevens

Tommy Shaw's new solo album The Great Divide. Tommy was a main member of Styx, and has assembled some of BG's best players for this. So far I like it!

----------


## sparks

Doc & Dawg,

I love Watson's Blues  :Cool:

----------


## Mandoviol

I need say no more.

----------


## Larry S Sherman

> Tommy Shaw's new solo album The Great Divide. Tommy was a main member of Styx, and has assembled some of BG's best players for this. So far I like it!


Wow...you got me curious. I hadn't heard of that.



Larry

----------


## Ed Goist

The Greencards: _Fascination_ - Fine mandolin work throughout by Kym Warner and wonderful vocals by Carol Young.

----------


## Caleb

> Wow...you got me curious. I hadn't heard of that.
> 
> 
> 
> Larry


Very cool.  Thanks for posting.  I've like Tommy since I was a kid.  Memories of Styx in my mom's Trans Am come to mind... Good times!

----------


## Fiddler3

"23 & E" by Art Logan

----------


## Ed Goist

Now it's Eddie Vedder's _Into the Wild_ soundtrack. 
Love everything on here, most especially (of course) the powerful _Rise_ featuring just Vedder's mandolin and vocals. 
This album is an emotional and artistically rich work of art. Profound and wonderful stuff!

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

One of my favorite songs of '95:



And going back about 10 more years:

----------


## Chris Keth

"Beatles Radio" on pandora.

----------


## Mark Hudson

Tara Nevins (Donna the Buffalo) new solo CD - Wood and Stone :-)

----------


## Ed Goist

Sarah Jarosz, _"Song Up in Her Head"_...So good, so good.
I have a feeling that 50 years from now people will talk about this album as being "Sarah's beginning".

----------


## mrmando

Rory Gallagher: _The BBC Sessions_ Oh MAN!!
T Bone Burnett: _Sham Pain 1966-1992_
Brian Oberlin: _Solo Swing_
Oregon Mandolin Orchestra: _Live 2010_
Carlo Aonzo/Elena Buttiero: _Fantasia Poetica_

----------


## Dobe

[QUOTE=Ed Goist;918250]Sarah Jarosz, _"Song Up in Her Head"_...So good, so good.

I've been going back and forth between Sarah & Sierra Hull for the last year or so. They both just make me smile !

Oh yea, and of course, the Quebe Sisters Band !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## catmandu2

The Lee Konitz Duets

----------


## aphillips

Jimmie Rodgers Blue Yodel #8 - and now The Mystery of Number Five.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

"Alternative Country" channel on Pandora.

----------


## mando_dan

Darrell Scott's new CD.

----------


## schubs

Haitian Fight Song by Charles Mingus

----------


## Flatpick

Sierra Hull's  Daybreak CD

----------


## AlanN

The Complete Verve Recordings - Tal Farlow. Mando content you ask? Tal started on mandolin (although tuned like a uke).

----------


## Michael Wolf

Beppe Gambetta & Carlo Aonzo - Serenata

----------


## MONami

New _John Reischman & The Jaybirds_ CD "Vintage & Original" (or something like that).
I saw them on Saturday, and as usual they are great. 
They had a new gal singer fronting the band, and it was sorta weird--I hope they are just doing her a favor.

----------


## Sergio Lara

Tony Rice - Acoustics

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Santa Cruz's _Devil Makes Three_...

----------


## Theo W.

Ol' Joe Clark by Sam Bush!

Also, Tom Petty.

----------


## Mike Bunting

MONami New John Reischman & The Jaybirds CD "Vintage & Original" (or something like that).
"I saw them on Saturday, and as usual they are great. 
They had a new gal singer fronting the band, and it was sorta weird--I hope they are just doing her a favor."

That's a new one! Who was she? If it was the bass player, that's Trish Gagnon and she has always been with the band.

----------


## justjes

The Chieftains - "Oh! The Breeches Full of Stitches"

----------


## Caleb

Enya

----------


## 3step

Dry branch fire squad- Hand hewn. With one of my very fave mandolin players, Ron Thomason.

----------


## Mandoviol

John Fahey.

----------


## Mike Snyder

Couldn't have been Trish with Reischman, could it. Can't see how anyone could think she wasn't aces. I haven't seen 'em for nearly two years, but they were all in sync and tight as a drum then.

----------


## Mike Bunting

> Couldn't have been Trish with Reischman, could it. Can't see how anyone could think she wasn't aces. I haven't seen 'em for nearly two years, but they were all in sync and tight as a drum then.


 I saw them about 3 weeks ago and it was most certainly Trish singing the songs she wrote or co-wrote and playing the doghouse.

----------


## AlanN

John Reischman North Of The Border, never fails to move me.

Someone mentioned Hand-Hewn, by the DBFS. Definitely a fave, and the cover art is so cool, by the hand of the lovely and talented Tom Rozum (TAR).

----------


## catmandu2

El Rego (et al.)

----------


## Mandoviol

Frankenpine!  

http://frankenpinemusic.com/

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

The Kumba Kings - where _Hip Hop en Español_, accordion, and Rock Master Scott ("The Roof is on Fire") intersect...

----------


## Lukas J

I have a playlist with tunes off the Cafe. Most of the tunes categorized under "Bluegrass" are on the list, and several of the jazz and Django-style tunes as well. It's a great resource!

----------


## catmandu2

:Cool:

----------


## mandoanon

This may hve been posted before, but I like it.  The right hand technique on the mandolin, fiddle, and guitar are all good.

----------


## catmandu2

Thomas Stronen - _Parish_

----------


## voggy_dog

Bootleg Sam Bush playing "Souvenir Bottles" from the International Newgrass Festival, August 22, 2009.  Just got the Sam Bush Mandolin Method DVD from Homespun.  Interesting character, original thinker with a sense of humor.  I was familiar with his work in the Newgrass Revival, now I have to track down and purchase all his other albums.  Can't wait to catch a live show.

----------


## catmandu2

Andre Jaume Trio - _Cinoche_


Hey jazzfolkrocker - I need a bari sax!  Do you get over to Msla much?

----------


## Ed Goist

I just got my hands on a copy of Norman Blake/Tut Taylor/Sam Bush/Butch Robins/Vassar Clements/David Holland/Jethro Burns.
*Oh my!* 
I'm sure I'll have this one in heavy rotation for quite some time.

----------


## Doug Knecht

"Turtle Rock" from Flight of the Cosmic Hippo, Bela Fleck and the Flecktones

----------


## David in IL

Bush/Grisman, Hold On, We're Strummin'

----------


## JEStanek

Thile and Daves "Sleep with One Eye Open"

----------


## mandocrucian

Robin Trower - _Bridge Of Sighs_


AC/DC - _Stiff Upper Lip_

----------


## Nighttrain

Jim Hendricks - Rocky Top/Peace in the valley
                   - Old Friends get together (Lawson, Crowe, Williams)

----------


## Ed Goist

> Robin Trower - _Bridge Of Sighs_
> ...snip...


Robin Trower...The Jeff Bird of guitarists!  :Grin: 
*Awesome stuff...*

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Eliza Doolittle doing a nice acoustic cover of Radiohead's _Creep_...



If you like this, she and her very tallented bass player do a really great cover of Cee-Lo's _Forget You_ that is also on YT. (I can't really link here since since she is doing his album version not not suitable for airplay, but search YT with keywords eliza doolittle cee-lo cover, and choose the backstage version, not the live version.)

----------


## catmandu2

Cool.  Lots of space.  Lots of times you'll hear arco style on such open tunes.  But that space lets the sound of the pizz'd contra swell and grow..

Anyone see that PBS piece on blacks in Latin America?  Usually a doublebass, a cajon or conga...and of course, vocals..


Vandermark 5 - _Sympatico_

----------


## Caleb

Thile and Daves - One Eye Open

----------


## yankees1

Lady GaGa !

----------


## JeffD

Bach

----------


## Denny Gies

Jimmy Martin with the Osborne Brothers.....an oldie but goodie.

----------


## catmandu2

Hot Club of San Francisco
"Zydeco" Joe
Dewey Balfa

----------


## Jim

Thile & Daves "Sleep with one eye open"

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

The family that plays together, stays together*...




(* with the possible exception of Ike and Tina  :Wink:  )...

----------


## Denny Gies

16 Sacred Gospel Songs by Grandpa Jones and the Brown's Ferry Four.  I think 3 of the 4 are Grandpa and his wife and Merle Travis but not sure who the 4th of the Four is.  It's another oldie but pretty goodie.

----------


## F-2 Dave

Just dusted off the Time Jumpers live at the Station Inn DVD. Ohhh yeah.

----------


## Glassweb

Dina Rudeen... An excellent singer/songwriter out of NYC.

----------


## Chinn

Sarah Jarosz - Manisinneedof.....

----------


## Matt Bowe

"Where Are You?" from Sonny Rollins 1962 recording "The Bridge".

----------


## James P

Every YouTube I can find by Lee Morse and her Blue Grass Boys.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T8_sb...eature=related

----------


## Ed Goist

_"Appalachian Mandolin and Dulcimer"_  by Butch Baldassari and David Schnaufer
Sounds both ancient and ultra-modern, at the same time.
Slow, drowning tones of Mountain Truth.
A spiritually moving and memorable work. 
Magnificent.

----------


## Ed Goist

_Norman Blake/Tut Taylor/Sam Bush/Butch Robins/Vassar Clements/David Holland/Jethro Burns_
Whose blazing mandolin solo is that on _Oconee_?! Burns, Taylor, or Bush?...*That's some playin'!*

----------


## JeffD

Bruce Greene & Don Pedi. What can I say. When these two play together you don't miss the banjo.

----------


## The G

Sierra Hull  -Dabreak
Boxcars   -    Boxcars
Tommy Shaw  -The Great Divide 
Josh Wiliiams   -Lonesome Highway

----------


## joshtree

The Resophonics.  Boston Bluegrass band.  I just had a lesson from Sean, the bands leader, and a heck of a nice guy, and he gave me a couple disks which I like a lot.

----------


## Larry S Sherman

3 Great new mandolin CDS: Will Patton's Flow, Marla Fibish & Jimmy Crowley: The Morning Star, and "Solo Swing" by Brian Oberlin.

Larry

----------


## Caleb

Amazing Grace: Custer Larue and the Baltimore Consort.  This is a collection of early American spiritual music.  Excellent stuff.

----------


## mandopete

The Mandolin Cafe Pocast - thanks to Scott!

----------


## doc holiday

Joe Walsh, Courtney Hartman, Kimber Ludiker.  What a mandolin talent!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HKGn3...eature=related

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

_X-Country Artists_, the Pandora station I created with a seed list of my favorite artists from the late, great XM channel X-Country: http://www.pandora.com/?sc=sh489520147562948623

----------


## LastMohican

Greensky Bluegrass - Five Interstates

----------


## Ed Goist

For about the 5th time today, The NPR _Tiny Desk Concert_ by Chris Thile and Michael Daves . 
*Wow...Just wow!*

----------


## svidich

Arrow in the Sky- Verbal Waltz really awesome song and a great band

----------


## theCOOP

Currently listing to the brilliant new instrumental classical-violin/irish-folk album _Musically Yours_ by composer/music educator/childrens entertainer *Donna Rhodenizer* from Nova Scotia. Her bio here http://www.redcastlepublishing.com/d...nizer-bio.html says:

"Donna has released Musically Yours, a full-length instrumental recording of her own original songs and arrangements. In addition to writing and arranging the music, she plays violin/fiddle, piano and accordion on the recording. She marries her experience as classical violinist with music in the traditional folk genre to create her own unique musical presence."

I find the music reminds me very much of the fiddle music that accompanies the Canadian produced PBS program of ~2000 _Pioneer Quest_, though they're not affiliated.

This CBC Radio _Atlantic Airwaves_ podcast gives you an excellent glimpse at her music (this album) and her theories on music-education http://www.cbc.ca/atlanticairwaves/2...e-25-2011.html

On the podcast she says "we got some Banjo on there. I love the Banjo, I know that's not politically correct but hey, I love Banjo!..."

Enjoy,
David.

----------


## LastMohican

"You'll Never Leave Harlan Alive"-Del McCoury Band & Freinds
"Lonesome Feeling" - Josh Williams
"Missoula" - Michael Houser
"You'll Find Her Name Written There" - Audie Blaylock & Redline
"Last Train to Clarksville" The Grascals
"December 13 th" - The Boxcars
"By the Mark" - Dailey & Vincent
Various Tracks Mel Bay's Complete Jethro Burns Mandolin Book

----------


## Denny Gies

"Saturday Morning" on NPR.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Balkan Beat Box Radio on Pandora -- it totally grooves

----------


## Dobe

Got turned on to this gem last night:


 :Popcorn:

----------


## jaycat

Van Morrison: Twilight Zone.

But "Backwoods" starts in one minute! WMBR Cambridge, check it out.

----------


## Caleb



----------


## Larry S Sherman

I've been listening to the 4-CD set from Svend Asmussen that the Dawg put out.



Really great stuff. I picked it up on impulse while downloading the new Grisman Folk Jazz Trio, which is also really good. But Svend's stuff is just right for my mood right now.

Just for fun here's an old 78 of Svend:



Larry

----------


## dcoventry

The soft snuffling of my two sleeping boys.

The best music to my ears.

----------


## TheDGJ

The Wiyos - Dying Crapshooters Blues

----------


## LastMohican

> Got turned on to this gem last night:


Fantastic!

----------


## Pete Martin

Kenny Baker - Portrait of a Bluegrass Fiddler.  My all time favorite fiddlin record.  RIP Kenny.

----------


## doc holiday

Kenny Baker playing "Lonesome Moonlight Waltz"

----------


## William Smith

Listening to the Great John Duffy and Gents "These Men Of God" :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Bigtuna

Grant Green - "Am I Blue"

----------


## doc holiday

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xzoISRnnVsE  "Denver Belle,"  is my favorite Kenny Baker tune & I learned it on both guitar and mandolin by listening to his recording.  It's the tune I most associate with him.

----------


## Ed Goist

Jimi Hocking: _Blue Mandolin_
Excellent mandolin blues/rock from Australia!

----------


## Gary Bacchus

Well, since you asked, "Definition" by Black Star (Mos Def & Talib Kweli).

----------


## Ed Goist

Now on to Gerry Hundt's _Since Way Back_.
Skillful, raucous, gritty Chicago-style mandolin Blues. 
I've begun a two week period of immersion into mandolin Blues and Rock music in preparation for Jim Richter's Camp.
I'm desperately hoping to absorb some Mandolin Mojo!

----------


## theCOOP

Listening to the album Sweet As The Grain by Canadian alt-country band The John Henrys. Judged this CD by its cover/band name/song titles /instruments and dragged it home. Great CD.

Can't describe it other than it's a bit Old 97s, a bit Orange Peels, a bit Wayne (The Train) Hancock, a bit Kings of Leon (in a good way) a bit Tom Petty and a whole lot twangy old country.

----------


## Dobe

:Mandosmiley:

----------


## Dobe

I've been in a rut: these have helped alot. I'm newly inspired !!! !!

Nice tune w/ great Mando content- this is new on my recommended vids:



Here's another just in:  HOLY COW these guys got it goin ON !!



and lets support folks who can compose & play like this :

----------


## Martin Stevens

Right now I can't stop listening to "Lily Green" off Tom Wywrot's "Everytime I Walk This Road" album. If you like polished bluegrass you should definitely pick this CD up.

----------


## Ed Goist

Listening to Chris Thile today. 

I'm never sure whether listening to Thile is inspiring (_Wow...Commitment and Dedication can lead to this level of technical awesomeness?!_), or depressing (_What's the use? I'll NEVER be able to play like that_). 

These two strong reactions always seem to simultaneously go through my mind every time I listen to the flawless mandolin machine that is Chris Thile.

It's funny, for some reason Thile's playing seems somehow almost "achievable" on some level. Like, if someone practiced long enough, well enough and with enough dedication...maybe?...

Whereas I never feel this way about the playing of Andy Statman. Statman's playing seems so profound and stratospheric to me as to be almost otherworldly...Like it is something not even within the realm of mortals...It's seems somehow to be something more that technical brilliance with Statman. 

...Sorry about the Sunday ramblings!

----------


## dcoventry

In Statman's case, practice won't get you there. The way he thinks about the music is something that is his and his alone.

That's my ramble for the morning.

----------


## catmandu2

> and lets support folks who can compose & play like this: [ideo=youtube;M38r_TpAUPE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M38r_TpAUPE&feature=feedlik[/video]


A very nice and airy bulerias

----------


## Denny Gies

Flatt and Scruggs 4 CD set, 1948-1959.  I find it never hurts to revisit the original stuff.

----------


## justjes

Right now?  Wayne Hancock - Thunder storms and neon signs. Player on random.

----------


## theCOOP

Listening to Tom Russell's The Man From God Knows Where

----------


## Caleb

This is excellent stuff.  Sounds of yesteryear.

----------


## John Duncan

Mark O'Connor's False Dawn album:

----------


## Ed Goist

Albert Cummings' _"Feel So Good"_. 
Live, hard-driving, virtuoso electric Blues guitar. 
Perfect for a Friday afternoon...Now THAT's what I'm talkin' about!

----------


## fatt-dad

eddie jefferson and ritchie cole - Jeanine

f-d

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

The Constellations Radio, on Pandora

----------


## 45ACP-GDLF5

My scanner and 2-way radio......

----------


## Denny Gies

The Stanley Brothers..."An Evening Long Ago"...cool CD.

----------


## jughead

Hi guys. Brand new here. Not listening to anything right now but I have this album that my son gave me. For all I know it might be bootleg. It's Sam Bush, Tony Rice, Victor Wooten, and Bela Fleck. Ricky Skaggs joins 'em about halfway through on fiddle an Mandoleeen, as Sam Bush calls it. Awesome bluegrass recording.

----------


## LastMohican

"O, How Glorious..." -Healy Willan

----------


## ampig

> eddie jefferson and ritchie cole


Brings back memories from 35 years ago. Great stuff. Wasn't Eddie murdered?

Listening to the new "Town Mountain" cd. Great traditional flavored new stuff.

----------


## AlanN

Benny Golson Golson's Gone

----------


## Ed Goist

ZZ Top: _Tres Hombres_ (the re-issue with bonus live tracks)
Love this down & dirty Texas stuff!

----------


## baptist mando55

Paul Williams and the Vuctory Trio. not the flasiest mandolin player but very tastefull and  the very best gospel singer.  He seems to be very humble and sincere I think he lives what he sings.

----------


## Caleb

Vivaldi's Concerto for Two Mandolins

----------


## chriss

Beer Belly - Slovak Irish band ??? doing Maid Behind the Bar, Whiskey You're the Devil with a blues 1st verse, Set of Mandolin Reels, Gentle Reel, King of the Fairies, etc.

Don't be put off by the name ... it's not what you might imagine.  Great music, mostly acoustic, strong trad Irish roots but with a new twist, very refreshing interpretations.  Some very nice mando parts woven in there.

samples- http://www.amazon.com/King-of-Bellie...17742&sr=301-2
I like this album and a lot of the stuff on Paddy's Boots too.

----------


## barney 59

Nina Simone

----------


## Rick Schmidlin

Doc and Dawg, The Stones, Clarence White and Jackson Brown

----------


## ilovemyF9

Morrissey- Everyday is like Sunday

----------


## greg_tsam

The Tim O'brien Session from Folk Alley.

http://www.npr.org/player/v2/mediaPl...28&m=100675207

----------


## vapredhunter

I've been working on some Tony Rice stuff  :Disbelief:  Blue Railroad Train, Old Home Place

----------


## Randy Smith

John Coltrane, *Giant Steps*.  Today's his birthday.

----------


## hippieNug

Leftover Salmon streaming live from Brooklyn.

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/leftoversalmon

----------


## mandroid

Alice in Wonderland, part 2 , of a radio dramatization, on BBC Radio4 extra, online.. 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b00jr5ls

----------


## Glassweb

Billie Holiday - Complete Verve Recordings

----------


## Padre

Three Ring Circle Brothership
great album

----------


## Mandolin-Tele

> Three Ring Circle Brothership
> great album


here you go
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-sZqCTFPe4

----------


## Caleb

Somewhere In Time soundtrack.  Remembering John Barry this morning, may he rest in peace.

----------


## Ed Goist

Cowboy Junkie's wonderful new release _'Sing In My Meadow'_. It seems very appropriate for Halloween with Jeff Bird's Gibson EM200 e-mando wailing throughout like a Banshee! 
*Fantastic stuff!*

----------


## Michael H Geimer

Little Feat - Sailin' Shoes - Side 2 ... and yes, I did have to flip over the record to play side 2.  :Smile:

----------


## AlanN

Back to Wes Montgomery Complete Riverside box. 12 CDs of 59-63, before his Verve years. Marvelous, much with Melvin Rhyne on organ. What I like about these box sets is the alt takes throughout. For instance, 4 on 6 was recorded many times. On many takes, he did the chord vamp moves after the single note opening. On at least one take, he did lick-based runs over that part. Love it all.

----------


## thewhitegts

Was a little bit of Django!! Now on Clay Hess's new record Rain... He does some fine flatpicking and Adam Steffey & Sierra Hull does some extraordinary mandolin playing!!!

----------


## radandy

Tony Williamson's "Lloyd Loar Mandolins".  Amazing new album.  I've reviewed it here:

Lloyd Loar Mandolins

available at Mandolin Central.

----------


## JEStanek

Goat Rodeo Sessions and Old Brooklyn with a some Tom Waits Bad as Me added for spice.

----------


## fatt-dad

"(Your Love Keeps Lifting Me) Higher and Higher," Jackie Wilson

f-d

----------


## chriss

> "(Your Love Keeps Lifting Me) Higher and Higher," Jackie Wilson
> f-d


Haha excellent - been YEARS since I heard that and just can't sit still when ya hear it!

----------


## fatt-dad

Now the iPod is playing, "I'm the Slime," Frank Zappa.  How true, how true. . .

f-d

----------


## Mandolin Mick

In the car it's the CD "Foggy Mountain Banjo" by Flatt & Scruggs and the Foggy Mountain Boys. At home I don't really listen to music, but I'll have it on while I work out tunes on the mandolin. Currently it's "Come Hither to Go Yonder" by Bill Monroe.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Paul Kotapish

_All We Are Saying_

Bill Frisell's John Lennon tribute. Lovely.

http://www.billfrisell.com/artists/F...awas_link.html

----------


## thewhitegts

Enjoying Chris Thile & Mike Marshall "Into The Cauldron"...

----------


## Ed Goist

The Black Keys _"Thickfreakness"_
(_once a rocker..._  :Grin: )

----------


## Caleb

The Lion, The Witch, and The Wardrobe soundtrack.

----------


## robinsondd

Jimmy Martin's Greatest Hits

----------


## Mike Snyder

Miles Davis- Kind of Blue

----------


## chriss

> Miles Davis- Kind of Blue


Fantastic.  Another "off the scales" excellent Miles CD IMHO is "Ballads & Blues"

I was in N Orleans for a nite last week on biz, but got to see these 2 bands-
Palm Court Jazz Club
Rebirth Brass Band

My Dark Side plays trombone with a real weakness for dixieland.  OK so Rebirth is a far evolution of dixieland, or maybe just a distant relative.  Dont care - it was 7th heaven if you love brass.

----------


## acousticjazz

Chris Thile & Mike Marshalls "Live Duets"... Awesome  :Smile:

----------


## Dobe

Seems like I'm hogging up the other thread of this sort so,
BUMP
Somebody stop me; this has given me RUAS  :


 :Mandosmiley:

----------


## chriss

That uke piece is great thx for posting.

Here's what I'm listening to - both right here on Mando Cafe ...
Blues for Christmas
Novel Arch, Love Came Down at Christmas
If you like this tune, DEFINITELY get the CD/mp3 download from Amazon -- it is terrific and a crazy bargain at $5.34.  Just great Christmas music.

----------


## mandocrucian

_Seeking Major Tom_

----------


## Mshusn

I know I am behind the times, but I just bought the Mandolin Bluegrass Extravaganza on Itunes and can't get enough of it!  My eighth grade history students aren't enjoying it much, but some of the kids are actually tapping along and asking questions about mandolins and various sounds they are hearing.  Wish I knew more to tell them!

 :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

> _Seeking Major Tom_


like  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## JEStanek

Uncommon Ritual:  Meyer, Fleck, Marshall.  Fantastic.

Jamie

----------


## Mo Soar

Transatlantic Sessions, Series 1 Volume 1

----------


## Justus True Waldron

The dreadful snakes - Cash on the Barrel. Bela Fleck & Jerry Douglas's for fun band from the '80s... don't think they wrote that song, but it is a fun one and Chris Thile and Michael Daves ended their show last night with it, think I'll have to learn it now...

----------


## George R. Lane

The Swamp Nots - Cafe member Gary Silverstein

----------


## Levinbravo

The "shuffle" on my ipod in the car coming home From work brought up Jason Mraz...Adele...Jamiroquai...Dwight Yoakam...and Moby.

----------


## Mandoviol

"Bear Dog Grit" with Chris Thile, Chris Eldridge, and Noam Pikelney on Noam's new album, _Beat the Devil and Carry a Rail._

----------


## Marty Henrickson

Jim Hurst's "A Minor Infraction" from his Open Window CD, Bryan Sutton's "Bonaparte's Retreat" and "Dusty Miller" from his "Not Too Far From the Tree" CD, and Steve Earle's "Paddy On The Beat" from his CD "The Mountain" (with the Del McCoury Band) all came up on my mp3 shuffle on the drive in to work this morning.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Tebowie...

----------


## Dobe

Wow, I just keep learning. I had no clue who this great songwriter was till I stumbled onto something somewhere. Sure am familiar with her music though. Read somewhere that Eddy Arnold asked her to write a tune around a song title - 'You Don't Know Me' (3rd tune on this video). She did a bang up job:




 :Popcorn:

----------


## JeffD

Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances

This is the perfect wake up music for a lazy Saturday morning. 

Clear away the brunch dishes, put up some more coffee, and change strings on my mandolins type day.

----------


## Caleb

> Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances
> 
> This is the perfect wake up music for a lazy Saturday morning. 
> 
> Clear away the brunch dishes, put up some more coffee, and change strings on my mandolins type day.


Went over to Amazon to check this out.  Very good stuff.  Thanks for the heads up.

----------


## ibanezed4yrs

susan tedechi

----------


## Isaac Revard

Well, Last night it was "Frank n Dawg" Live in Portland...

And right now I'm listening to:



Go to acousticoasis.com and get your free daily download! 1x365=30+ albums/yr....

----------


## Jack Roberts

My wife is singing "Torna a Surriento" while she is making lunch.  Life is good.

----------


## MBCs MIKE

Chris Thile - How To Grow A Woman From The Ground

----------


## Mo Soar

"Swing Low Sweet Mandolin" and "S'Wonderful: Four Giants of Swing"

----------


## MikeF

Sarah Jarosz, "Annabelle Lee." 

While I have you, check this out...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CTRpUjl-pxI

----------


## doc holiday

Lauren Rioux -"All The Brighter"..... I haven't pulled this CD out of my player since I got it for Christmas.  Here's the hint....plays with Darol Anger in Republic of Strings,  played on the "Crowmolly" recording with Scott Nygaard & Joe Walsh.....
This girl is dynamite. Back up musicians on the CD are  Brittany Haas, Darol Anger, Scott Law, Mike Block, Joe Walsh, Lincoln Meyers...
Lauren Rioux is musician not to be missed

----------


## Mandoviol

"From the Bottle to the Bottom," sung by Dierks Bentley with Kris Kristofferson.  One of my all-time favorite songs, and I don't know why.

----------


## AlanN

Paul Kantner Blows Against The Empire
Phil Ochs Tape From California
Glen Campbell Wichita Lineman
Frank Zappa Grand Wazoo

----------


## Ed Goist

In honor of Mick Taylor's 63rd birthday today, I've been listening to the 2010 reissues of The Stones' albums _Sticky Fingers_ & _Exile on Main St._ - *Great stuff*, with beautiful guitar work by Taylor throughout.

----------


## justkaron

Best of New Grass Revival

----------


## Denny Gies

Just took New Grass Revival off the CD player and have NPR news on now.  Have a great weekend and don't forget to take your medication.

----------


## justkaron

@Justus-True-Waldron- 'Cash on the Barrelhead' written by Ira and Charlie Louvin....WONDERFUL Louvin Brothers!

I love that song too!
And many, many more of the songs of the Louvin Brothers.
'If I Could Only Win Your Love'...'My Baby's Gone'....'I Can't Keep You in Love With Me'
Yummy stuff.  Oops...Hazel Houser wrote 'My Baby's Gone'

There's a fantastic Louvin tribute album.   'Livin', Lovin', Losin'
You'll sing your little heart out with this one....LOL

----------


## Dobe

Just bought an old Frailin' banjo,  Cathy Moore has been the GREATEST find in a while for me:

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

> The "shuffle" on my ipod in the car coming home From work brought up Jason Mraz...Adele...Jamiroquai...Dwight Yoakam...and Moby.


Nice - and all in my digital music collection as well  :Smile:

----------


## Mo Soar

A "new to me" find, Mandolin Orange:





multiple songs, there WILL be mandolin, I promise (and I was sort of expecting an orangish pumpkin mandolin).

----------


## theCOOP

Frank Fairfield's 2014 self-released CD "Down Home Music In The Southwest".

Previously enjoyed Smokin' Contra Band - Slim Pickins

----------

